# Motorcycle Thread



## Riffer

I didn't see a section for automotive so I guess Off-Topic would be the best place for my motorcycle thread. This thread is for any type of motorcycle. From Domestic to Import to dirt bikes to street bikes. Discuss your bike and post pictures if you've got them. I would like to see how many musicians are also riders. 

I've been riding since around 12 years old. I started with dirt bikes and 4 wheelers and then started riding my dads Harleys when I was 17 and didn't have a license. After a long time (about 6 years) of being away from riding I finally got my own motorcycle this past June and love it. It's a 2003 Suzuki SV650S. I'll probably move to a little bit bigger bike in a year or so but right now this bike is perfect for me.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Here's my only bike, currently:

2008 Kikker 5150 Hardknock. 

125CC engine, 4 speed clutchless transmission (that's all going to end up in a go kart).

If I keep this one, it'll get a larger metric engine (500+). But I'm still on the fence. Too much hassle to swap engines, and set this frame up for an actual primary when I can sell it and put that money towards an XS650. Then I'll just hardtail and bob that, and be happier. I think 










I had a GSXR 750 for a very short while when I was younger, and an 87 Harley Heritage shortly after getting out of the Army, but I sold it when I got married. Dumb move, considering I left the bitch 6 months later 

EDIT:

The most badass thing about the Kikker, though is the behind the leg suicide shift. I have to reach under my ass to shift.

Also the front brake isn't on it in those pics. I'm going to make a new bracket for it, since whoever designed these things is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Sicarius

I've always wanted to learn to ride; but I've never been in the financial place to get a bike.

Mainly because the body style I like are the Triumph Bonnevilles.
like this:
Steve McQueen SE | Triumph Motorcycles

or a regular one. Not big on harleys or crotch rockets. I think I'm also just scared of having to shift, since I can't even fucking do it in a car...


----------



## Riffer

Chickenhawk said:


> Here's my only bike, currently:
> 
> 2008 Kikker 5150 Hardknock.
> 
> 125CC engine, 4 speed clutchless transmission (that's all going to end up in a go kart).
> 
> If I keep this one, it'll get a larger metric engine (500+). But I'm still on the fence. Too much hassle to swap engines, and set this frame up for an actual primary when I can sell it and put that money towards an XS650. Then I'll just hardtail and bob that, and be happier. I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a GSXR 750 for a very short while when I was younger, and an 87 Harley Heritage shortly after getting out of the Army, but I sold it when I got married. Dumb move, considering I left the bitch 6 months later
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The most badass thing about the Kikker, though is the behind the leg suicide shift. I have to reach under my ass to shift.
> 
> Also the front brake isn't on it in those pics. I'm going to make a new bracket for it, since whoever designed these things is a fucking idiot.


 
I've always wanted to try those Kikker 5150 bikes out. I see one every once in awhile on Craigslist. They seem like cool bikes for the money. I really want a bobber project so I might get rid of my SV650 and try and find a complete bobber or one that needs some work. Also, here is a picture of my other bike I forgot. I lent my brother money to buy it so it will be his once he pays me the money back. So technically it's mine even though he'll get it everntually.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Riffer: Try to find a Kikker with a title. It's a bitch in some states to get these things titled. I know of a couple people in Kansas that had their titles pulled months after getting them, just because Kikker itself is not a great company, and the bikes obviously have some flaws (take a real good look at one in person, you'll see what I'm talking about).

I'm lucky enough to be a welder, and a gear head, so I'm willing and able to fix any shortcoming the bike has, but it's still a pain to get mine titled. I'm going to have to say I built the frame myself, and that's a kick in the nuts, since I would rather build a full size frame myself (the Kikker is a 7/8 or 3/4 bike. It's a small, even more so considering I'm 6'4" and 210 lbs).

But, if you can find one for cheap, I say go for it. I paid $700 for mine, no title (just MSO). Which isn't a bad deal. I had to fix some of the wiring, and figure out a carb problem, but she's 100% now, and I can get much more out of it if I decide to sell. 

Nice Harley, btw. I've always had a soft spot for anything rigid. 
Are those spikes running down the tank? Not sure what I think of that. They look cool as shit, but my imagination is running wild...I'd hate to get one of those removed from my sternum


----------



## Riffer

Chickenhawk said:


> Riffer: Try to find a Kikker with a title. It's a bitch in some states to get these things titled. I know of a couple people in Kansas that had their titles pulled months after getting them, just because Kikker itself is not a great company, and the bikes obviously have some flaws (take a real good look at one in person, you'll see what I'm talking about).
> 
> I'm lucky enough to be a welder, and a gear head, so I'm willing and able to fix any shortcoming the bike has, but it's still a pain to get mine titled. I'm going to have to say I built the frame myself, and that's a kick in the nuts, since I would rather build a full size frame myself (the Kikker is a 7/8 or 3/4 bike. It's a small, even more so considering I'm 6'4" and 210 lbs).
> 
> But, if you can find one for cheap, I say go for it. I paid $700 for mine, no title (just MSO). Which isn't a bad deal. I had to fix some of the wiring, and figure out a carb problem, but she's 100% now, and I can get much more out of it if I decide to sell.
> 
> Nice Harley, btw. I've always had a soft spot for anything rigid.
> Are those spikes running down the tank? Not sure what I think of that. They look cool as shit, but my imagination is running wild...I'd hate to get one of those removed from my sternum


 Yeah those Kikker bikes are small. I'm only 5'8 and 160lbs so I'd be fine riding those around. I just don't know how much I would like the small engine. It would be cool to just go for quick rides to get some grub or a quick stop by a friends house. I myself can weld as well so I it's not a big deal if the bike has some frame issues to a point of course. 

Yes, they are spikes running down the center of the tank. I don't like them. My brother does and it's his bike in the end so he might keep them. The frame is actually a custom frame but the engine is a Harley engine. Rigids are badass but they can kill your back I'm sure you know. We also swapped the exhaust for some ground pounders that just come out of the engine and dump straight down. They're loud as shit and look cooler I think.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Riffer said:


> Yeah those Kikker bikes are small. I'm only 5'8 and 160lbs so I'd be fine riding those around. I just don't know how much I would like the small engine. It would be cool to just go for quick rides to get some grub or a quick stop by a friends house. I myself can weld as well so I it's not a big deal if the bike has some frame issues to a point of course.
> 
> Yes, they are spikes running down the center of the tank. I don't like them. My brother does and it's his bike in the end so he might keep them. The frame is actually a custom frame but the engine is a Harley engine. Rigids are badass but they can kill your back I'm sure you know. We also swapped the exhaust for some ground pounders that just come out of the engine and dump straight down. They're loud as shit and look cooler I think.



You can get everything from a 49, to a 250 v-twin. My 125 will supposedly take an average size man up to 60mp/h. An average man is probably around your size, supposedly  

I fit fine on my Kikker. The tank is a little lower than I want, but the pegs are far enough forward to be comfortable. The apes help things, and the fact I pushed them forward a bit. If it had drag bars there would be no way I could ride it.

There's a fairly active forum on the kikker website, and some of the 200 and 250 owners have claimed 70+mp/h hammer down. 

Honestly, if I was going to buy a new Kikker, I'd order the large frame, with the smallest engine they have, then swap it. That's actually not a bad idea, since they come titled brand new now. I'm just curious if they title the 49cc, or just do an MSO, since most states don't require any registration or insurance for sub-50cc. 

My Kikker is really a waste, since I live in a small town. There's nowhere to ride it, really. No quick trips around town. Everywhere I go is 15-20 minutes away on the highway (60+ mp/h speed limit). A 210lb rider being pushed by 125cc is a no go on the highway 

Me and one of my closest friends are real big into the bobber thing, and we're very slowly collecting parts. Towards the end of the summer we're going to hit it pretty hard and start building bikes in my garage.


----------



## Riffer

Lately I've been getting into bobber stuff. They're just so cool and you can do so much with them and make them unique. And they're relatively cheap to build/work on and get looks wherever you go.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Riffer said:


> Lately I've been getting into bobber stuff. They're just so cool and you can do so much with them and make them unique. And they're relatively cheap to build/work on and get looks wherever you go.



Yup. Break something? Dig around the junk box in the garage.

There's a couple of guys around here that have been into the rat scene for decades. Rat rods, HUGE displacement sportsters, crazy bobbed/stretched metrics. Hell, one of the guys ratted an old Goldwing, just because he liked the engine, but refused to buy replacement parts for it.

One of them told me once "Fuck cool, use whatever works."

That kinda stuck with me. They both own Harleys, with very few HD parts. When something breaks, they use use whatever they can find at swap meets or laying around the garage. A welder and a drill press can make most things fit. Guess it helps one guy has a lathe and mill.


----------



## troyguitar

I've always been interested in riding, growing up in the racing world, but never gotten around to trying it. My thing is I have no interest in riding on the street until after I have at least a year or so of track experience. I learned how to drive on the track and feel like it's the only way to truly learn how to handle any kind of vehicle.


----------



## djpharoah

troyguitar said:


> I've always been interested in riding, growing up in the racing world, but never gotten around to trying it. My thing is I have no interest in riding on the street until after I have at least a year or so of track experience. I learned how to drive on the track and feel like it's the only way to truly learn how to handle any kind of vehicle.


Except street =/= track. Usually you go from learning to ride on the street with a bike to going to track because you can do some serious damage on the track with a bike if you've not got enough experience.


----------



## Riffer

Racing is pretty cool. I've never done it though but I'd like to go to a track day sometime in the fiuture and learn the ropes. I would also like to run the quarter on my bike and see what kind of numbers I can put up. My bike tops out at around 140. I've gone 130 on it twice before. The only thing I'm not to fond with is the whole "Stunting" stuff. It's definitely impressive but it has no appeal to me and when I see people doing it in public I get mad because they could seriously injure a lot of people that are around them.


----------



## MetalDaze

This is my Honda VTX 1800. I've done a few mods:

- Vance and Hines Exhaust
- PowerCommander
- K&N filter with CNC'd airbox cover
- Progressive shocks and fork springs
- Kury grips


----------



## sage

Sicarius said:


> I've always wanted to learn to ride; but I've never been in the financial place to get a bike.
> 
> Mainly because the body style I like are the Triumph Bonnevilles.
> like this:
> Steve McQueen SE | Triumph Motorcycles
> 
> or a regular one. Not big on harleys or crotch rockets. I think I'm also just scared of having to shift, since I can't even fucking do it in a car...



Get an old Honda CB 750. Similar upright riding style without the crazy price tag and brutal unreliability of the Brit bikes.


----------



## Riffer

Bump for anybody that missed this thread.


----------



## Blake1970

Cool thread man, thanks!


----------



## great_kthulu

My dads got a bright yellow BMW k-75, thing is awesome, i'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## jordanky

I've grown up with a motor under me. I've had a ton of dirt bikes and quads over the years. This was my baby, '06 CBR600RR. I had this while I was going to Autobody school and repainted it white the first time:






Got bored with it, sprayed it back to the factory black, then completely stripped it, powdercoated the swingarm, all the motor covers, gas cap, rearsets. You name it, I blacked it out. I also did an Acura TSX HID retrofit that was gorgeous and easily the best mod I ever did:










Also went the Street-Fighter route for a bit. Absolutely loved it! 





I missed my HID's though so I went back to full fairings and did away with all the red:














Sadly, actually about a week after these last pictures were taken a few summers ago, one of my best friends of all time lowsided hard into a guardrail on his R6, literally 20ft in front of me and he did not make it. I sold my RR the next day. I'd like to build a really old Harley, but I would never ride it after what I've seen. I miss it a lot though.


----------



## flexkill

Got This in 08 new....love it. Nothing like the rumble of a Harley!!!!


----------



## Riffer

jordanky said:


> Sadly, actually about a week after these last pictures were taken a few summers ago, one of my best friends of all time lowsided hard into a guardrail on his R6, literally 20ft in front of me and he did not make it. I sold my RR the next day. I'd like to build a really old Harley, but I would never ride it after what I've seen. I miss it a lot though.


 
That really sucks about your friend man. Always sad to hear about riders crashing and not making it.


----------



## Murmel

jordanky said:


> *pics of smexeh bike*
> 
> Sadly, actually about a week after these last pictures were taken a few summers ago, one of my best friends of all time lowsided hard into a guardrail on his R6, literally 20ft in front of me and he did not make it. I sold my RR the next day. I'd like to build a really old Harley, but I would never ride it after what I've seen. I miss it a lot though.



That is one hell of a nice looking bike dude.

Sad to hear about your friend. I really wanna get into riding when I get older, hearing those kinds of things definitely makes you think a bit more than just "Holy shit I'm gonna drive so fast and it will be awesome". Gotta get a car first though because they're much more convenient. Especially when you live in a place that has bike conditions only 4 months out of the year.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Me and my dad's 1979/80 Yamaha XS650. Pretty plain right now, but basically we're trying to get it street legal and performing well, then we're going to focus on aesthetics. Clean it up and get it painted. Right now it's all kinda jury-rigged. But the engine runs like a boss and we've ridden it down the driveway some. This is the first street bike I've ever ridden.  It's supremely powerful! I grew up with a Yamaha TTR 90, a little tiny clutchless dirt bike, and My dad had a slightly bigger Honda 100 that actually had a clutch, so I learned to drive with that.


----------



## Riffer

The Buttmonkey said:


> Me and my dad's 1979/80 Yamaha XS650. Pretty plain right now, but basically we're trying to get it street legal and performing well, then we're going to focus on aesthetics. Clean it up and get it painted. Right now it's all kinda jury-rigged. But the engine runs like a boss and we've ridden it down the driveway some. This is the first street bike I've ever ridden.  It's supremely powerful! I grew up with a Yamaha TTR 90, a little tiny clutchless dirt bike, and My dad had a slightly bigger Honda 100 that actually had a clutch, so I learned to drive with that.


 Cool bike man! I like the little peanut tank and the beefy tires. I want to build a bike like that some time soon. Just a cool beater that I can just hop on and go. It's got to be a kickstart though


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Riffer said:


> Cool bike man! I like the little peanut tank and the beefy tires. I want to build a bike like that some time soon. Just a cool beater that I can just hop on and go. It's got to be a kickstart though



Truly, it wasn't all that expensive. Right now we're about $2000 in, and we expect to finish at around $3000. Pretty fair, I say.

As a 16 year old, I say this is a pretty awesome first bike!


----------



## Randy

How much frame work did you get into?


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Well, Randy, we bought it for $1200. The guy bought the bike originally, stripped it of all the excess stuff and had it hardtailed.

The path this guy took was buying a pre-made hardtail from the TC Brothers and having it welded on. Yamaha XS650 Weld On Hardtail - Weld On Hardtails

You have to cut the frame in three places: right under the back end of the gas tank and under the Y in Yamaha on both sides. This gets rid of the rear suspension. Then you weld the hardtail on. Generally the TC Brothers hardtail is considered the "cheap" way of doing it. Some people (who can weld) will build a hartail themselves. It's as I understand it, a very simple process.

I'd estimate that the man we bought it from spent no more than $350 on the frame modifications. The gas tank was about $150, no idea on the seat. All the other little things that you need to buy (or make, if you're handy like that) add up. When he sold us the bike, he sold us his part collection which enabled us to get going pretty easily. Heck, the carburetors would've cost more than $200 if we had bought them anywhere else.

I actually own a ready to hardtail XS650 frame from '78 if anyone's interested. Edit: As well as a buttload of spare parts.


----------



## Chickenhawk

My current dream bike is a bobbed xs650, so you get MAJOR kudos from me, buttmonkey.

Fortunately, I can weld, so hardtailing it won't be an issue. Just have to get the Kikker sold so I can toss that money towards a running, titled xs650.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Chickenhawk said:


> My current dream bike is a bobbed xs650, so you get MAJOR kudos from me, buttmonkey.
> 
> Fortunately, I can weld, so hardtailing it won't be an issue. Just have to get the Kikker sold so I can toss that money towards a running, titled xs650.



That motor is addicting! Got any questions man? I've picked up a good bit on XSs in the time we've been working on it. I'm glad to help anyone, and glad to talk about the bike. 

Not many XSs aren't running. The engines seriously WANT to run. There's no stopping them. Titled however is a different story...At least ours is.


----------



## Chickenhawk

The Buttmonkey said:


> That motor is addicting! Got any questions man? I've picked up a good bit on XSs in the time we've been working on it. I'm glad to help anyone, and glad to talk about the bike.
> 
> Not many XSs aren't running. The engines seriously WANT to run. There's no stopping them. Titled however is a different story...At least ours is.



There's a couple of guys around here that do exactly what I'm wanting to get into, bob metrics, so there's a plethora of knowledge around me. Thanks for the offer, though 

I'm sure I'll have to hit you up eventually 

There's quite a few bikes around here that I'd love to pick up, and 99% of them are titled. I don't mind titling the bike as a custom build, though. That American Welding Society paper helps a bit.


----------



## Blake1970

I don't ride, but I had to share this. Pretty cool!


----------



## Riffer

^ That's pretty interesting. Not my style but it's definitely cool that the guy can airbrush that and still see through the visor. 

Heres a short video of my Suzuki SV650S when I got my ZOOM Q3HD camera from Guitar Center. I wanted to see how good of a video it would take with stuff other than music related things. So I zip-tied the shit out of it to my bike and took it down a road near my house. I got up to about 125mph in the video. Nothing special but figured I'd post it in the motorcycle thread.


----------



## troyguitar

It's unlikely I'll do anything this year, but what's a decently fast and cheap ~600cc bike for track days? I'm thinking used and around 5 grand (or less).


----------



## Riffer

troyguitar said:


> It's unlikely I'll do anything this year, but what's a decently fast and cheap ~600cc bike for track days? I'm thinking used and around 5 grand (or less).


 You've got a lot of options there. I'd say try an SV650 since they are pretty cheap ($2,500-$4,500) and last forever. The SV650 is also a V-Twin. That's what I have and I love it. You can probably get a little older (early-mid 2000's) GSXR 600 for $4,000-$5,000 if you look. There's also the Kawasaki ZX6. I'd check on Craiglist. Also bikes are usually cheaper in the winter since people aren't riding and want the extra cash for holidays so you can find some deals. If you buy it during the summer/spring time when it's nice out people tend to charge more sicne they know more people want bikes all of the sudden. I lucked out and found a 2003 SV650S for $2,100. I put another $1,000 into it which is still a great deal.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

We're getting a lot of work done on the XS650 as of late. Soon we will drill the brakes replace the old front master cylinder and replace the HORRIBLE stiff steering bearings


----------



## Riffer

The Buttmonkey said:


> We're getting a lot of work done on the XS650 as of late. Soon we will drill the brakes replace the old front master cylinder and replace the HORRIBLE stiff steering bearings


 Sweet! Gotta post pics when it's all done


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Lol that'll be a while.


----------



## Riffer

The Buttmonkey said:


> Lol that'll be a while.


 Yeah, been there. Just got my bike painted and re-assembled last week.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

It's just that my dad is the main brains behind the project and he works a lot (as an Air Traffic Controller) and when he gets home my mom demands his time with her own projects. 

So the going is slow. Thanks to his job, budget is little issue.


----------



## shadscbr

Here is my trusty old CBR900RR...ignore the guitar  






This was my divorce present to myself back in 1998-99. Sadly, something is going on with my left arm that keeps me from pulling in the clutch more than a couple dozen times. (no guitar playing problems though) So, she has been sitting down in the garage collecting dust for the last few years. Just can't part with her yet for some reason.

Cool to see the other bikes on here 

Shad


----------



## Riffer

^ Cool bike man. Bummer about your left arm. Also nice acoustic. It looks like it's a 7 too


----------



## Jontain

Riding is in my blood, I have a GSXR 600 which is a hell of alot of fun, its my second road bike, grew up on motocross and now would love to get into a bit of track riding.

Still I am going a bit crazy atm with all the rain were getting in the UK, not that isn't expected but I really wanna get out on the bike!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

zx-6r 636 (aka 750 killer) checking in...


----------



## Guitarwizard

Black '11 Ninja 250R - mostly standard, only fitted a rear tire hugger, black windscreen and aftermarket exhaust. I REALY want to get my hands on something big sometime, like a Fireblade, Kilogixer or even Hayabusa/1400-GTR...


----------



## Riffer

Just watched this movie today. Holy shit it's awesome! I'm already planning my trip to the Isle of Man next year to witness this race in person. If you get a chance to see this movie, defintely watch it.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I just wanted to say we re potentially buying another XS650 tomorrow. For the nice price of $650!   The first one's been sitting in the garage a while with both wheels off as we worked on the brakes, wheels and are getting new tires. We're actually getting pretty close on that one! Mostly lights and rear brake level fabrication is left. And a rear fender... We're going to run with a rat style look until it gets all cold then we'll break it down and handle paint.


----------



## Riffer

Here's my new bike I picked up today.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I imagine we will be paying VERY different prices eh Riffer? hahaha! 

I never seen pipes like that before. Strikes me as a cool new style. And that rake angle! And that orange! and those wheels! Is that a custom or a factory custom or what? Enlighten us man!


----------



## Riffer

The Buttmonkey said:


> I imagine we will be paying VERY different prices eh Riffer? hahaha!
> 
> I never seen pipes like that before. Strikes me as a cool new style. And that rake angle! And that orange! and those wheels! Is that a custom or a factory custom or what? Enlighten us man!


 I traded my 69 Camaro that was rusting away in my garage for the bike. The bike is made by a company called Hardcore Choppers. Its got a 117 cubic inch S&S engine with a 6 speed Baker transmisson. Not sure what the rake angle is. It's a rigid frame so no rear suspension. It's a 2006 model year. I have to put a new primary pack in it and then it's good to go. The guy was just tired of fucking with it and loves old school Camaros.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

That is a lot of cubic inches.

To bad my motorcycle mind can only understand metrics...


----------



## Riffer

The Buttmonkey said:


> That is a lot of cubic inches.
> 
> To bad my motorcycle mind can only understand metrics...


 I converted it online and it said 117 CI's = 1917 CC's


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Dang, that's bigger than the engine in my car...


----------



## Riffer

Yeah it's a really big engine for a bike.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Well we made an appointment at 7pm last night to go and look at the 650 at 11 am today, my dad said "we're bringing our truck and we'll probably be taking it home". Well he texts us at 11:30 pm and says "The bike is sold."


What a joke...


----------



## Riffer

The Buttmonkey said:


> Well we made an appointment at 7pm last night to go and look at the 650 at 11 am today, my dad said "we're bringing our truck and we'll probably be taking it home". Well he texts us at 11:30 pm and says "The bike is sold."
> 
> 
> What a joke...


That's fucking lame dude. I hate dealing with people like that. Sorry to hear.


----------



## chris9

i love bikes just as much as guitars i have a bling zx12r god its awesome!!!1


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Ninjas are always cool in my book!

It's probably for the best seeing as the first 650's not finished yet!


----------



## Riffer

chris9 said:


> i love bikes just as much as guitars i have a bling zx12r god its awesome!!!1


Cool bike man. I've never seen one like that. What that chrome thing under your lights? Is it like an intake or something?


----------



## chris9

thanks its the ram air inlet


----------



## Riffer

^ That's what I thought. What year is it? Looks like late 90's/early 00's


----------



## chris9

its a 2004 model


----------



## Riffer

Did you do the work on it yourself or did you buy it like that? Looks clean as hell.


----------



## chris9

yeah did it all myself the chroming was done in florida i sent it all over.
it never goes out in the rain


----------



## Jontain

So for my birthday I decided to take my new bike to a track, I decided to go to Snetterton 300 as that is where I went to for my first trackday on my ER-6n (which was great but left me craving a bit more bike, hence the GSXR). Got to watch the BSB lads show how it was done a few days before too which was great, for once we had sun .... in england!

What can I say other than it was an amazing day, I have to admit bikes are so very close to my heart, nothing (for me) compares to the feeling I get from riding, I feel so alive and so free when I am riding.

Was happy with my progress on track too, defiantly have more confidence to go quick on the GSXR, it lapped up all i could throw at it. I did have one moment coming into 'Oggies' where i missed my turn in so had to pick the bike up and run off onto the grass, luckily I kept it upright (thanks to my days of off road riding!). Although one thing the instructor pointed out was that my motocross days have given me a very elbow up riding position, so working on tucking in that inside elbow these days which is making getting off the bike for corners much more stable and compact.

Couple of snaps taken by the organisers Photographers, the trackday was with a group called Focused Events and they put on a blinder of a day, anyone in the UK who likes two wheels or four should check them out.












P.s. The exhaust is due to be changed soon, can't wait to get the big ugly stocker off!


----------



## Jontain

chris9 said:


> i love bikes just as much as guitars i have a bling zx12r god its awesome!!!1



 That is one awesome bit of machinery you have there, its a shame we havn't had any decent sun in a while!


----------



## Riffer

That's a awesome bike and pictures Jontain!


----------



## Jontain

Thanks, I really love it, just wish I could afford more track time!

Will post up a pic or two when its got its new can on, unfortuantly its only a slip on and wont get rid of the CAT but i don't want it to get too loud as noise limits in the UK are quite strict (for the track), although when on the road i find the advantages of having a loud bike is that cagers in their own little world actually notice you more.


----------



## Nirob

bought this a few days back... a yamaha FZS...


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Well we got another XS650 on wednesday.


----------



## thedonal

Man I miss my SV.

Probly shouldn't have ridden it into the back of that car...


----------



## Chickenhawk

Well, in about 15 minutes my motorcycle will be up for sale 

Got stuff I want to buy, and have a bike I never ride (and I mean NEVER, as in I've never taken it farther than around the block). So, it's time for it to go.

PM if you're interested. It's going on the local Craigslist, and it's not worth it to try and ship as freight, but if you're local, or will be swinging by my neck of the woods, let me know


----------



## Riffer

The Buttmonkey said:


> Well we got another XS650 on wednesday.


 Cool looking bike man. I need to get me one and bob it out.


thedonal said:


> Man I miss my SV.
> 
> Probly shouldn't have ridden it into the back of that car...


 Yeah the SV's are great bikes. I get a lot of compliments from people because most guys have GSXR's, Hayabusas, ZX6/10's but not a lot have SV's. And not a lot of SV's look like mine. 

That sucks about you crashing yours. How did you ride into a car?


----------



## Bevo

Just serviced my Supermoto today and it's all ready for the season.
08 DRZ400SM

Had lots of bikes in my day and this is one fun ride!
I can do the road stuff and a decent amount of trails or just goof around in a parking lot..


----------



## flexkill

Chickenhawk said:


> PM if you're interested. It's going on the local Craigslist, and it's not worth it to try and ship as freight, but if you're local, or will be swinging by my neck of the woods, let me know



Next time im in or around misery i'll look you up.


----------



## Chickenhawk

flexkill said:


> Next time im in or around misery i'll look you up.



Yea...Missouri.


----------



## thedonal

Riffer said:


> Cool looking bike man. I need to get me one and bob it out.
> 
> Yeah the SV's are great bikes. I get a lot of compliments from people because most guys have GSXR's, Hayabusas, ZX6/10's but not a lot have SV's. And not a lot of SV's look like mine.
> 
> That sucks about you crashing yours. How did you ride into a car?



They are great, but mine was a money pit! Fantastic engines and frames, but budget everything else. The calipers need stripping down and rebuilding twice a year in the UK if you want to ride it all weather as I did. Increasing electrical trouble too (though it was 11 years old when written off- its last five years with me).

Loads of fun to ride though (especially with upgraded shocks) and mine made a lovely noise with the baffle removed- particularly just after balancing the carbs.

The crash? Observation error. I was eyeballing someone who was waiting to turn across my path, checked all possible hazard points but failed to spot the car ahead- stopped behind someone waiting to turn off the road (There was no turn signal to alert me and don't remember seeing brake lights either). 

Not enough space to stop, so I hit the car, bashed into the tank, flipped over the bike, bounced off the roof of the car and landed on the pavement next to it.

Bruises where you really don't want bruises and dented pride. 

Still- got up and played a gig the next night. And what did the singer hail me as?

Survivor? No.

Road warrior? No.

He called me the Gonad Surfer.

Yes. The fucking Gonad Surfer! 

And there I was, ready to petition for a bird to kiss me better (!). Needless to say, that didn't happen... 

It's tough, being me! 


So anyway. Got my 7 with the insurance money and the deposit for my new acoustic from the lid insurance(decided the expense of biking could take a break for a while and guitars generally hurt less).

SV1000 is very tempting as a next bike though. Gotta be a V-Twin!


----------



## Riffer

thedonal said:


> They are great, but mine was a money pit! Fantastic engines and frames, but budget everything else. The calipers need stripping down and rebuilding twice a year in the UK if you want to ride it all weather as I did. Increasing electrical trouble too (though it was 11 years old when written off- its last five years with me).
> 
> Loads of fun to ride though (especially with upgraded shocks) and mine made a lovely noise with the baffle removed- particularly just after balancing the carbs.
> 
> The crash? Observation error. I was eyeballing someone who was waiting to turn across my path, checked all possible hazard points but failed to spot the car ahead- stopped behind someone waiting to turn off the road (There was no turn signal to alert me and don't remember seeing brake lights either).
> 
> Not enough space to stop, so I hit the car, bashed into the tank, flipped over the bike, bounced off the roof of the car and landed on the pavement next to it.
> 
> Bruises where you really don't want bruises and dented pride.
> 
> Still- got up and played a gig the next night. And what did the singer hail me as?
> 
> Survivor? No.
> 
> Road warrior? No.
> 
> He called me the Gonad Surfer.
> 
> Yes. The fucking Gonad Surfer!
> 
> And there I was, ready to petition for a bird to kiss me better (!). Needless to say, that didn't happen...
> 
> It's tough, being me!
> 
> 
> So anyway. Got my 7 with the insurance money and the deposit for my new acoustic from the lid insurance(decided the expense of biking could take a break for a while and guitars generally hurt less).
> 
> SV1000 is very tempting as a next bike though. Gotta be a V-Twin!


 Haha that sucks about you accident though. I love the fact that the SV's are V-Twins. Most people that look at my bike don't know it is until I start it up and they hear that rumble instead of a normal high reving sport bike.


----------



## Jontain

Never ridden an SV myself, but the ones people put a bit of money into do look surprisingly nice. It's a shame the factories don't release upgraded versions with improved forks/shock and calipers etc out of the crate.

My ER-6 was similar (straight twin though rather than a V) and you see more and more of them in the mini-twin series these days, gotta love the loud thump made by two 300cc + pistons slamming up and down. 

Also a great feeling when you have one on track and can get past some of the bigger bikes and inline fours!


----------



## Riffer

Jontain said:


> Never ridden an SV myself, but the ones people put a bit of money into do look surprisingly nice. It's a shame the factories don't release upgraded versions with improved forks/shock and calipers etc out of the crate.
> 
> My ER-6 was similar (straight twin though rather than a V) and you see more and more of them in the mini-twin series these days, gotta love the loud thump made by two 300cc + pistons slamming up and down.
> 
> Also a great feeling when you have one on track and can get past some of the bigger bikes and inline fours!


 My SV has a GSXR front end and rear shock that the previous owner swapped onto it. The GSXR front end swap is pretty common on the SV's. Make a huge difference in handling and looks cooler too


----------



## thedonal

It was a common topic on the forum I'm on- SV650.org

The main things are the brakes- dust seals too near the edge of the calipers so they get dirty, come out the slots and seize the piston, hence the need for bi-annual rebuilds. Also, on the old, curvy model, the rear caliper is under the swing arm, so gunks up more ( and bleeding it is a right arsehole, as one bleed nipple is on the wheel side, being opposed piston).

That and they're desperately undersprung, so waver about like wavery things on corners. 

The two staple mods are new end can (pref without baffle) and new shocks- Hagon are a popular one for this in the UK. Street shocks, rather than race, but a huge improvement for the price. Gixxer front end is popular too.

I also had k&n filter-mostly for convenience, electric air horn and brighter front lamps.

Bloody loved that bike, I did- for all the swearing at it (usually dead battery issues- fixed with a heavy duty model) and battle scars from an early crash and drops (plus going over on a gale force night).

Personally, I'd like to see an SV850 with around 90-100bhp and decent fittings (shocks, brakes and electrics), plus back to the curvy bodywork. Carbs instead of injection would be nice too (less jerky at low revs) but wouldnt happen. It would still keep the lightish weight of the smaller model but with more balls. Oh and a decent size tank- the 17l on the thou is woefully small.

But the SV is a budget bike for beginners, so an upmarket model, while nice, juste wouldn't be on Suzuki's agenda. A shame, because I reckon if it built on the strengths of the 650, it would pull in many current/ex SV riders and pique others' interest too.


----------



## Jontain

Riffer said:


> My SV has a GSXR front end and rear shock that the previous owner swapped onto it. The GSXR front end swap is pretty common on the SV's. Make a huge difference in handling and looks cooler too



Yeah it looks real stunning man, defo stands out from the crowd, the upside-down forks really change the whole look of it.


----------



## Jontain

thedonal said:


> The main things are the brakes-
> But the SV is a budget bike for beginners,



Nail on the head there, you can really tell with the jap bikes how they are built down to their price.

To be fair even the stock brake setup on the gixxer begins to under preform on the track, can be improved with a good set of steel braided lines, decent pads and a proper bleeding but still, compared to a '10 plate zx-6r i tried you just don't get the same bite. Also as good as the stock forks are on any bike, given a proper revalve and spring setup will completely transform them.

Although I have to say I do love upgrading bikes, nothing better then buying some nice new shiny bits to bolt on, even if my wallet hates me for it. Which reminds me i need to pull my finger out and get a picture of my new zorst up, has really improved the sound of the bike tenfold.


----------



## Riffer

My friend has a Kawasaki Z1000 and those things are awesome. I never saw one before until I met him. He rides the shit out of it and it takes everything he throws at it.


----------



## Jontain

Z1000's are awesome bikes, always pawing to get the front up. It is the same with alot of modern big bore naked bikes however the ER-6 was fast enough without a fairing, had a small nose screen to get out of the wind a bit but for track riding full fairing is the way to go otherwise you spend more energy on holding on lol.

Love the new Triumph Speed Triple - R too, think it looks great in the white and red.

Although if I wanted a bike aggresive naked bike I think I would have to look at KTM's Super Duke. Have always loved KTM, from the performance, the way they ride and the styling. When I feel like I can ride the gsxr-600 to its fullest I rekon going for the RC8-R would be good fun, very different though being a huge thumping v-twin, would have to watch for highsides although I hear the RC8's corner like a dream.


----------



## Bevo

So a guy offered to buy my Supermoto that I was not selling. He has not confirmed if he will do the deal so I have to wait.

In the meant time I thought about what I want, all my buds ride cruisers/Harleys but I don't like them enough to spend that kind of money.
So I thought to get something I have never had... a Ducati!

Looking at the used bikes I was shocked to see 749 Superbikes around 05 going for $6,000CDN with like no miles on them. It was not just one but at least 5 I saw!
I also saw a high mileage 20,000K 999 for $6500!!

Hope this guy buys my bike now!


----------



## 8track

my yam-a-whore xs400


----------



## mili9152

Here's my Buell XB12S









Just went across the US with her


----------



## Bevo

My girl is not a fan of the seat on my Supermoto so I been thinking..

Back in 84 I had a GS1100 that I just loved and always wanted to build up a drag type bike with it. Looking in the local ads I never seen any for sale till last week when I found 3 at the same time..crazy, none then 3 in two years!

Needless to say I am picking up my new to me 81 GS1100, this is going to be my third one LOL!
This one will get built the way I want but I am going to ride it this summer first.

Mods will include..
- GSXR front end
- GSXR extended single shock swing arm
- GSXR wheels
- GS 1150 crank and head
- 1340 pistons
- Turbo system
- New paint in dark blue, bass boat style sparkles

Other than the Turbo kit the work is relatively cheap, the GSXR stuff used is probably $500 but the engine is going to be a couple bucks, probably $5 grand with the rebuild and turbo.

This will make 220HP at 12 pounds and run a low 9 second 1/4.

Pictures when she comes home!


----------



## MikeH

I'm not huge on bikes, but I would love a Harley Dark Custom Iron 883. My buddy Kevin has one and it's absolutely gorgeous (plus his Rabbit is fuckin' snazzy too).


----------



## jordanky

Bumping this thread up a little. Going to be buying this '77 Ironhead hopefully this coming week. It runs great, there are just a few cosmetic things I need to take care of before I'm 100% satisfied.


----------



## Oddkid

Got to agree on the V-twinness! I've had a few bikes, started with a TZR125, had a short lived club racing career on an FZR400, upgraded the TZR to a GSXR400 because i blew it up (bloody two-strokes). The GSX lasted 9 days then i punted it into a bus stop, i was 18 and stupid and 60mph over the speed limit so it was my fault and i was bloody lucky to get away with just a couple of broken ribs. Got another GSXR400 while i was still in hospital, changed that for a ZX7R when i was about 21ish, kept that until somebody drove a car into while it was in the staff car park at my job at the time. After that the fork seals never stopped leaking and we theorised it was a bent fork, so i sold that and bought my current bike.











My girlfriend has been a biker all her life too, she's had an RS50, ER5, VFR NC30, ZX6R and most recently a 929 Fireblade and a CB500. Sadly both the Blade and the CB were stolen from outside out flat a couple of months ago.

Eventually when we go back to New Zealand we'd like to take up Formula3 club racing on SV650's. Can't beat a good twin!


----------



## Guitarwizard

We must keep this thread alive!

I'm trying to sell my little Ninja at the moment, but it's a bitch to get a decent price during autumn.
I wish to live in a country where you can ride all year long, with no fucking snow.......
But it isn't that bad during the summer though: 





I was so sure to get a supersporst, R1, FB or GSX-R1000 next spring, but since I had a go on my friends Ducati Streetfighter, I'm really not sure on what to get. Firstly because of looks and riding-position, but also because of the absolutely astronomical oomph of a V-twin. No that I had this experience,
I might also try a Buell. They're extremely cheap since production stopped.


----------



## Jontain

Trackday coming up at Rockingham International this weekend, pray for good weather...

Should be fun though as it will be my first time at Rockingham, I have heard its a fast track which is always fun, although with around 7 lefts and only 3/4 rights it is going to be hell for my left sidewalls.


----------



## Jontain

Guitarwizard said:


> We must keep this thread alive!
> 
> I was so sure to get a supersporst, R1, FB or GSX-R1000 next spring, but since I had a go on my friends Ducati Streetfighter, I'm really not sure on what to get. Firstly because of looks and riding-position, but also because of the absolutely astronomical oomph of a V-twin. No that I had this experience,
> I might also try a Buell. They're extremely cheap since production stopped.



Any of the supersport 1000's will have more than enough torque for road riding, its the 600's that are really picky about being in the right revs etc.

Have you looked at any other naked bikes? KTM's duke range is a pretty extreme option both in looks and character, or you could look at Triumphs street/speed triple. 

Although the Triumph 675/675r is a great bike, nice torquey inline triple with pleanty of power behind it. Had a go on a mates 675r (during run-in period unfortunately) but it felt great, very nimble and loads of progressive power through the revs. Quickshifter was alot of fun too.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Jontain said:


> Have you looked at any other naked bikes? KTM's duke range is a pretty extreme option both in looks and character, or you could look at Triumphs street/speed triple.
> 
> Although the Triumph 675/675r is a great bike, nice torquey inline triple with pleanty of power behind it. Had a go on a mates 675r (during run-in period unfortunately) but it felt great, very nimble and loads of progressive power through the revs. Quickshifter was alot of fun too.



KTM's won't do it for me, really not a fan of the single-bangers. A Daytona is something I was thinking about (don't like the looks of the Triumph Nakeds, though), they come quite cheap here. I had the opportunity to roll around on the MV F3 for a couple of km's, so the 3-inline concept definitely appeals to me. It's the riding position though, that I think is mostly just fucking your wrist with out any benefit, as long as you're not on a track. 
But the wheelie-hungry, aggressive position on the Duc SF was just insane!
And I mean look at it :






However, the Buell 1125C looks quite brutal, too, and costs about a third of the Duc. I'm just not sure about really getting a Jap 4-cyl.... Well, winter is coming, so I'll have a lot of time to think about it, and fap to some Duc pictures.


----------



## Jontain

Ha, there is no denying the Duc SF is a nice bike, most Duc's are!

Also I know the new 690 duke is a big single however I am pretty sure the bigger dukes are KTM's V


----------



## Guitarwizard

They have V's yes (or twins, actually, not sure about that), the crazy RC8, for example.

To me, it is one of the most hideous bikes ever made.


----------



## Jontain

Ah OK, that's fair play, they are a bit "Marmite" in their looks. Personally the angular styling KTM use does funny things to me, I absolutely love it...

Would love an RC8-r in the future, will be interesting to see how much it comes along in the next few years, although KTM do seem more focused on their new smaller capacity dukes atm.

How about the new MV brutale? naked version of the F-3, gotta love those exhaust pipes!


----------



## Riffer

^That bike is sexy as hell. Love that exhaust!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Jep, that brutale is pure sex. But, with the more relaxed riding position of a naked, I might want a larger engine. What bike are you riding atm? I NEED to get rid of my ninjette until spring, shes such a sloutch haha.


----------



## pink freud

So today I'm picking up a Yamaha Star 250 to put around on for a year, which I will then flip (+$$$) for one of these:


----------



## The Buttmonkey

To me that bike looks like an alien because it has two headlights.

hahaha!!


----------



## jordanky

pink freud said:


> So today I'm picking up a Yamaha Star 250 to put around on for a year, which I will then flip (+$$$) for one of these:



Triumph boner


----------



## flint757

Any entry level bikes worthy of consideration???

I know generally 250cc is what people say to start with, but if I get one I'd be taking it to college which is 60 miles total on the freeway hovering around 70mph give or take. Leaving the city speed limits can hit like 80mph.

So given that what do you think? Part of my consideration is for the fuel efficiency as well and I know next to nothing about bikes, but my family is a mechanics family so I have the knowledge at my finger tips.


----------



## texshred777

flint757 said:


> Any entry level bikes worthy of consideration???
> 
> I know generally 250cc is what people say to start with, but if I get one I'd be taking it to college which is 60 miles total on the freeway hovering around 70mph give or take. Leaving the city speed limits can hit like 80mph.
> 
> So given that what do you think? Part of my consideration is for the fuel efficiency as well and I know next to nothing about bikes, but my family is a mechanics family so I have the knowledge at my finger tips.



A 250cc can be fun and a good way to develop skill. The problem with something like a 600(usually a terrible idea for newbs, particularly if it's a super sport bike) is your comfort level usually goes up way before your actual skill does. 

I would say a 250cc or a 500cc is a good starting point. If you have the means getting acquainted with dirt bikes is a good way to start, too. You'll get a feel for riding on less than optimal ground and build some riding chops. There's also the fact that many drivers don't pay attention(that's a rant for a different thread) and being forced off road is always a potential scenario.

Whatever you do bro, ALWAYS wear full gear. I know it's hot as fuck here in Texas, but dripping with sweat is sexier than hamburger flesh.

As far as recommendations for entry level, what style of bike do you like? Honda makes a CBR 250, Kawasaki makes a ninja 250. The prices are about equal but the CBR is fuel injected, a plus for me. It'll start right up with no choke to mess with in the morning. The Kawasaki is a little quicker(a plus when passing-not advocating reckless driving...)


----------



## flint757

texshred777 said:


> A 250cc can be fun and a good way to develop skill. The problem with something like a 600(usually a terrible idea for newbs, particularly if it's a super sport bike) is your comfort level usually goes up way before your actual skill does.
> 
> I would say a 250cc or a 500cc is a good starting point. If you have the means getting acquainted with dirt bikes is a good way to start, too. You'll get a feel for riding on less than optimal ground and build some riding chops. There's also the fact that many drivers don't pay attention(that's a rant for a different thread) and being forced off road is always a potential scenario.
> 
> Whatever you do bro, ALWAYS wear full gear. I know it's hot as fuck here in Texas, but dripping with sweat is sexier than hamburger flesh.
> 
> As far as recommendations for entry level, what style of bike do you like? Honda makes a CBR 250, Kawasaki makes a ninja 250. The prices are about equal but the CBR is fuel injected, a plus for me.



Oh I'd definitely wear the gear man, I've known too many people who have gotten messed up to feel comfortable not wearing it.

Yeah I know higher is definitely not better for the learning factor, but is 250cc enough for the speeds I'd need and would that negate the fuel efficiency?

Is 500cc pushing it as a newb?

I may figure out where I can get a dirt bike as well my dad has enough land that I'd have a place to mess with it and get a hang of things. None of this will be happening till the start of next year anyhow.

Like I said I have no experience though so I don't have much of a list for preferences. I can say I'm not looking for a cruiser and I'm short (5'3") so that is something that needs to be accounted for as there are a few bikes here and there that I have sat on and my feet don't touch the ground comfortably.

In terms of looks for the 2 you mentioned the seating style and looks are pretty much on point with those models. It seems the ninja is better for freeway and performs better at the higher speeds whereas the CBR is better inner city and (according to the article I read) easier for beginners. In the beginning I wouldn't be on the freeways, but I will eventually and the article was saying it vibrates a lot and tops out 20mph lower than the ninja. That isn't a huge deal as I can just go with the flow of traffic and even keep to the right. Any other options? Either of those would probably do me fine, the fuel injection, better mpg, smaller size, better inner city makes me thing the CBR might be a good fit though. 

Other than the ninja 500, anything with similar seating positions/styling in the 400-500cc range?


----------



## Oddkid

Typically, 500's are underpowered. There's the GPZ, CB500, ER5 and GS500. I would say if you're going for a good entry level, the SV650 is the way to go. I wouldn't be afraid of 600 sports bikes. If you're worried about comfort and something not too aggressive, the Yamaha Thundercat and the CBR600F are both spot on for older bikes. For newer bikes, maybe a Hornet would be a good call or an ER-6. Don't worry about things being too powerful, power doesn't mean uncontrollable.


----------



## Jontain

Well trackday yesterday went without mishap, everyone had an awesome time and got much faster by the end of the day. 

Rockingham is a real fun track, nice a techy and great for the 600, spent most of the day not getting out of second/third as there are no long straights but lots and lots of awesome corners. Will defiantly look forward to going back there in the future.


----------



## Guitarwizard

flint757 said:


> Any entry level bikes worthy of consideration???
> 
> I know generally 250cc is what people say to start with, but if I get one I'd be taking it to college which is 60 miles total on the freeway hovering around 70mph give or take. Leaving the city speed limits can hit like 80mph.
> 
> So given that what do you think? Part of my consideration is for the fuel efficiency as well and I know next to nothing about bikes, but my family is a mechanics family so I have the knowledge at my finger tips.



I got into riding two years ago, when I bought my brandnew Ninja 250. Although it will eventually get boring after about two years, due to the lack of acceleration, I can assure you that if you are new to riding and maybe used to the acceleration you get from normal cars, you will have plenty of power for all your needs. 0-60 time might be weak for a bike, but is still in the league of rather fast cars, like older Impreza STIs. Unless you feel the urge to race any supercar, you will definitely be able to overtake pretty much everything at any given situation. As a beginner, you really wont be able to handle the 90-120 bhp of a 600, not speak of actually USING it. Bikes nowadays are ridicolously overpowered. About 50 years ago, Isle of man TT races were won with power that now comes from a 125cc dirtbike.

As I sense your concern of highway riding the 250, I might give you my two cents: I do a lot of riding with my girlfriend, she owns a CBR250. We live about 80 miles away from eachother. On a normal riding weekend, as it occured many many times, I first ride to her place on the highway, doing 80 mph for about an hour, then we head to some curvy roads, do another 2-300 miles, then I head home, doing the 80 miles again. And that's no comfortable cruising, I beat the shit out of my bike, revving every gear to just before the limiter. It has now done 20'000 miles and I haver never been to the shop for anything other than tires and regular maintenance. If you look at some ninja forums you will find several people having done 50'000 miles without issues. As far as fuel economy goes, I must say you wont go that much cheaper on a 250 than you would on 600. Dont forget that the smaller capacity on a 250 will force you to ride with very high revvs all the time, 80 on the highway in 6th gear will do about 9000rpm, whereas a 600 can cruise easiliy with half of that. Doing sporty riding on curvy roads will require F1-style shifting, never falling below 11'000rpm.

If you have the paitence and miney, I would recommend you to wait for the 2013 ninja, it will have a pretty sexy new design (check google), fuel injection and optional ABS. The CBR is nice for city and thight-corner riding, since the single cylinder brings the power much earlier in the revs, but lacks some of it in the higher ones. If you plan to do mostly highway, thats not that cool (but still totally OK, Ive ridden my girls bike alot, and it is totally decent, and will probably last as long as the ninja). Problem with now buying a 2012 ninja is though, that the resale value will most certainly drop heavily when the new model is out - and the Ninja will definitely not be your last bike, but rather the start of a lifelong journey, covering thiusands of miles and thousands of spent dollars .


----------



## pink freud

flint757 said:


> Any entry level bikes worthy of consideration???
> 
> I know generally 250cc is what people say to start with, but if I get one I'd be taking it to college which is 60 miles total on the freeway hovering around 70mph give or take. Leaving the city speed limits can hit like 80mph.
> 
> So given that what do you think? Part of my consideration is for the fuel efficiency as well and I know next to nothing about bikes, but my family is a mechanics family so I have the knowledge at my finger tips.



For what it's worth, I picked up a Suzuki GZ250 instead of the Yamaha, and I'd be surprised to get that thing up to 60, let alone 80.

The Honda and Kawasaki 250s are said to able to go those speeds, but you have to find out if that riding position is comfortable for you.


----------



## Riffer

Quick story.

So I was leaving work yesterday on my bike. I work 64 miles away from home. About 6 miles away from work I notice the bike feels a little weird. The suspension is kind of wobbly and mushy feeling and the rear of the bike doesn't feel quite right. I'm doing about 65mph so I slow down to pull off and check it out. As I slow down to about 30 the mushy feeling and wobbling gets worse. OK, now I know....FLAT TIRE!!!! FUCK, sure enough, I get off the bike and take a look and the rear tire is completely flat to the point where I can push the rubber in with my hand with no problem. I go to the air pump at the gas station to see if maybe it will hold enough air to get me home. So I pump some air into the tire and SUCCESS, it starts pumping up. Then I heard the sound of air being released from a small hole. Yep, I must have ran over something and punchered my tire. Shit, I don't have a repair kit and motorcycles don't have spare tires. Luckily there was a Goodyear tire place next to the gas station. No luck they closed at 2:00 and it was 5:00. 

So I see a guy with a utility van at a gas pump. I ask him if he's got any tire repair kits. Nope, he is a welder and said he can give me a screw to plug the hole. Eh, I don't really want to put a screw in my tire but it's better than nothing. Before we can get a screw out we see a piece of car weather stripping on the ground...hmmmm. So we take the rubber stripping, some motor oil, and a stick welding rod over to my bike. We force the welding rod through the hole to make it a tad bigger. We sliced the rubber into a small sliver and coated it with motor oil. Then we put some oil over the area where the hole was. We then pushed the rubber into the hole using the welding rod. Little by little it worked it's way into the hole. After about 10 minutes we figured let's give it a shot. I pumped air into the tire and the plug held. We rubbed some spit over the home made plug to see if it was leaking air and we saw a couple air bubbles but they were barely visible. So I said fuck it. It's as good as it's going to get. I put 40psi in the tire, thanked the guy, and was on my way wondering how long this would last. Well.......60 miles later I arrived at home on a fully inflated tire with a side of the road plug job. It worked like a charm and held all the way home riding at 70mph. 

Just thought I'd share since I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## flint757

hmmm need to get my license when I'm not so busy and do some research.

I'll look into the recommendations as well. 

More advice or recommendations is welcome.


----------



## flexkill

Guitarwizard said:


> I got into riding two years ago, when I bought my brandnew Ninja 250. Although it will eventually get boring after about two years, due to the lack of acceleration, I can assure you that if you are new to riding and maybe used to the acceleration you get from normal cars, you will have plenty of power for all your needs. 0-60 time might be weak for a bike, but is still in the league of rather fast cars, like older Impreza STIs. Unless you feel the urge to race any supercar, you will definitely be able to overtake pretty much everything at any given situation. As a beginner, you really wont be able to handle the 90-120 bhp of a 600, not speak of actually USING it. Bikes nowadays are ridicolously overpowered. About 50 years ago, Isle of man TT races were won with power that now comes from a 125cc dirtbike.
> 
> As I sense your concern of highway riding the 250, I might give you my two cents: I do a lot of riding with my girlfriend, she owns a CBR250. We live about 80 miles away from eachother. On a normal riding weekend, as it occured many many times, I first ride to her place on the highway, doing 80 mph for about an hour, then we head to some curvy roads, do another 2-300 miles, then I head home, doing the 80 miles again. And that's no comfortable cruising, I beat the shit out of my bike, revving every gear to just before the limiter. It has now done 20'000 miles and I haver never been to the shop for anything other than tires and regular maintenance. If you look at some ninja forums you will find several people having done 50'000 miles without issues. As far as fuel economy goes, I must say you wont go that much cheaper on a 250 than you would on 600. Dont forget that the smaller capacity on a 250 will force you to ride with very high revvs all the time, 80 on the highway in 6th gear will do about 9000rpm, whereas a 600 can cruise easiliy with half of that. Doing sporty riding on curvy roads will require F1-style shifting, never falling below 11'000rpm.
> 
> If you have the paitence and miney, I would recommend you to wait for the 2013 ninja, it will have a pretty sexy new design (check google), fuel injection and optional ABS. The CBR is nice for city and thight-corner riding, since the single cylinder brings the power much earlier in the revs, but lacks some of it in the higher ones. If you plan to do mostly highway, thats not that cool (but still totally OK, Ive ridden my girls bike alot, and it is totally decent, and will probably last as long as the ninja). Problem with now buying a 2012 ninja is though, that the resale value will most certainly drop heavily when the new model is out - and the Ninja will definitely not be your last bike, but rather the start of a lifelong journey, covering thiusands of miles and thousands of spent dollars .


This is a very good post Sir!!!!!


----------



## flint757

Just checked their page the 250r isn't abs, but they just came out with a 300cc bike with abs, this is looking like it might just be a winner.


----------



## shadscbr

flint757 said:


> hmmm need to get my license when I'm not so busy and do some research.


 
Does Tx have a motorcycle safety course? Here in Pa, we can take a motorcycle safety/training course that's a couple weeks long, a few nights a week and at the end of the course, you take your state license test. They provide the bikes, shadow 250's and similar. Slow,controlled riding is the focus on the parking lot course, and the classroom work covers all the important safety concepts anyone wishing to ride should know. I highly recommend this option if it's avail to you. I took this path, and I use the things I leanrned in that class everytime I ride....and drive for that matter 

fwiw, i've been lucky enough over the years to ride many different types of bikes, the only time I felt uncomfortable on the road was when I was on the real little bikes. I like to have just enough power to feel like I can evade the path of the oblivious blue haired old lady 

My first bike was a new 1994 600 Katana, I feel like it had enough power to have fun, but not so much that it was scary. 

Good luck!

Shad


----------



## flint757

shadscbr said:


> Does Tx have a motorcycle safety course? Here in Pa, we can take a motorcycle safety/training course that's a couple weeks long, a few nights a week and at the end of the course, you take your state license test. They provide the bikes, shadow 250's and similar. Slow,controlled riding is the focus on the parking lot course, and the classroom work covers all the important safety concepts anyone wishing to ride should know. I highly recommend this option if it's avail to you. I took this path, and I use the things I leanrned in that class everytime I ride....and drive for that matter
> 
> fwiw, i've been lucky enough over the years to ride many different types of bikes, the only time I felt uncomfortable on the road was when I was on the real little bikes. I like to have just enough power to feel like I can evade the path of the oblivious blue haired old lady
> 
> My first bike was a new 1994 600 Katana, I feel like it had enough power to have fun, but not so much that it was scary.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Shad



Yep quite a few places do it, the class cost like $400 and once you take the class you don't have to take the driver test.

Yeah I hear you on the speed front, the problem is I have zero experience so I don't know what anything feels like, not to mention I'm not a tall guy.

the new Kawasaki 300 seems like a good compromise power wise I think.


----------



## shadscbr

flint757 said:


> Yep quite a few places do it, the class cost like $400 and once you take the class you don't have to take the driver test.
> 
> Yeah I hear you on the speed front, the problem is I have zero experience so I don't know what anything feels like, not to mention I'm not a tall guy.
> 
> the new Kawasaki 300 seems like a good compromise power wise I think.


 
I agree, that new 300 prob makes the same HP as my old 600 

Enjoy the ride 

Shad


----------



## pink freud

flint757 said:


> Yep quite a few places do it, the class cost like $400 and once you take the class you don't have to take the driver test.
> 
> Yeah I hear you on the speed front, the problem is I have zero experience so I don't know what anything feels like, not to mention I'm not a tall guy.
> 
> the new Kawasaki 300 seems like a good compromise power wise I think.



Definitely see if you can test one before purchase. I tried out the CBR250 and after two days my wrists were killing me, and my lower back was making similar threats. Cruiser-style, that was far more comfortable.


----------



## flint757

pink freud said:


> Definitely see if you can test one before purchase. I tried out the CBR250 and after two days my wrists were killing me, and my lower back was making similar threats. Cruiser-style, that was far more comfortable.



Oh definitely, but first I have to get my license which I don't have time to do ATM sadly.

After the fact I'll test drive some bikes to get some first hand knowledge on my likes/dislikes.

I may get my license and a dirt bike just for now (around winter) and then get a street bike later in the year.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

I'm working on saving up to take the MSF course, get my license, and then get a bike. I'm thinking Suzuki TU250X, or maybe a Honda CB350 Twin if I get impatient and find the right deal


----------



## Guitarwizard

shadscbr said:


> I agree, that new 300 prob makes the same HP as my old 600
> 
> Enjoy the ride
> 
> Shad



That 300 is actally the replacement for the Ninja 250 that I was talking about.


----------



## flint757

Guitarwizard said:


> That 300 is actally the replacement for the Ninja 250 that I was talking about.





When I checked the page I saw both, but didn't realize the 250 was 2012. That's crazy so they are discontinuing the line? 

What is with the bigger, better mentality...I mean I think it offers a more usable bike (albeit from what little I know), but based on several commenter's the 250 has a purpose and it does it well. If they do discontinue it that kind of takes away from the "more options for beginners" aspect many reviewers have been toting for the 300cc.

[EDIT]

Also, how important is ABS? I realize the implications as a safety feature and the benefits that com with that, but is it enough to justify the price difference and lack of color options. The ABS model only comes in green (I hate kawasaki green). I prefer the black and that is only non-ABS otherwise I'd probably just fork over the money. I mean it isn't like it is detrimental to not have it as the majority of bikes don't AFAIK.


----------



## Guitarwizard

flint757 said:


> When I checked the page I saw both, but didn't realize the 250 was 2012. That's crazy so they are discontinuing the line?
> 
> What is with the bigger, better mentality...I mean I think it offers a more usable bike (albeit from what little I know), but based on several commenter's the 250 has a purpose and it does it well. If they do discontinue it that kind of takes away from the "more options for beginners" aspect many reviewers have been toting for the 300cc.
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Also, how important is ABS? I realize the implications as a safety feature and the benefits that com with that, but is it enough to justify the price difference and lack of color options. The ABS model only comes in green (I hate kawasaki green). I prefer the black and that is only non-ABS otherwise I'd probably just fork over the money. I mean it isn't like it is detrimental to not have it as the majority of bikes don't AFAIK.



No idea why they went for the bigger displacement with the '13 model.... As far as the Swiss homepage goes, the 250 is definitely discontinued... (Maybe only in Europe?)
I saw it only makes about 5 more horsepower, but I guess that the main advantage will be a much bigger range of rpm's with usable power. Maybe to compete with the low to middle-rpm torque of the CBR?

Hah, I hate Kawasaki-green, too.  I actually dislike all typical manufacturer-colors, except Ducati-red, which I think is to die for.
As ABS goes, I'd say it just does the work for you where you would normally need good braking technique. You can just pull the break-levers to the max, ABS does the rest. It's definitely a good safety-feature, though, especially with wet conditions. Not something you rely on every day, but it might safe you life at some point.

A friend of mine actually crashed and broke his jaw (although wearing a good helmet), when he had to do an emergency-stop on a non ABS-bike. That was only because he was used to an ABS-bike that he was riding for several years before. So he immediately pulled the brakes as he would with ABS, and the front wheel locked...bang.


----------



## 8track

Made a new seat for mine, and chopped it in half! Mocked up a hardtail just need to get some more tubing so I can finish welding it up


























And this is the mock up it will be a few inches lower when I get it finished 










It's also getting a new tank and maybe a set of clubmans


----------



## Jontain

Couple of pics from my trackday on sat:-









Defo going to pick up these pictures when funds allow!


----------



## 8track

^new pipe :thumbup:


----------



## Jontain

Yeah, havn't had a chance to get a pic of that until up now as my camera is out of action and my mobile is just a phone =P

Sounds great with the new pipe on, had the baffles in for the track due to the noise limits but it still sounded much nicer than the stock whopper! Baffles out and it screams like a banshee with a helping of crackling pops on roll off for good measure.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Jontain said:


> Couple of pics from my trackday on sat:-


Holy smoke! Very nice. I see your leathers really match the bike!
Is it the 750? I think the gixxers are by far the most beautiful jap-supersports,
besides the older CBRs with the underseat exhausts.


----------



## Jontain

Thanks man, I do have a soft spot for all things black/orange!

It is actually a 600 but with the 750's fairings, it is a great bike both for the track and the road, although you can only really ride bikes like these 'properly' on a track.

My brother rides the 750 gsxr which is a great bike, havn't tried it on the road but that bit of extra grunt makes it easier to ride without having to worry quite so much about being in the perfect gear etc.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Man, I don't get the "bobber" thing at all. I can't stand the way they look...they seem like they'd be horribly uncomfortable and impractical.


----------



## jordanky

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Man, I don't get the "bobber" thing at all. I can't stand the way they look...they seem like they'd be horribly uncomfortable and impractical.



Most dudes with bobbers are running a hardtail which I admit is weird getting used to, but after a while it's no more uncomfortable than anything with a stiff rear suspension. Springer seats, which you see on almost any hardtailed bike help a ton as well. As far as being impractical, what do you mean? The whole idea of building a bobber is a minimalistic approach to building. Most of the dudes riding bobbers don't particularly need a two-up seat, a huge set of saddlebags etc. To me, a bobber with cut down fenders is much more practical than a Harley with a 250 rear tire, huge ape hangers and an extremely raked front end haha


----------



## Jontain

^ Its a good point as I suppose it depends what you use your bike for, somethings will be 'practical' to have on some bikes but not others. Like putting on a full set of panniers on my gixxer would be practical if I wanted to go on a long tour on it but not for blasting round a track. It's all just down to taste.

But this is also one of the most awesome thing about bikes, there are so many different styles and choices. However you still get some people that seem to only engage with people of the same interest, for instance while riding if I nod to a superbike I am more than likely going to get a nod back, lets say 80-90% of the time. However if I nod to a chopper rider/harley they will not acknowledge me back, this also works the other way round which I noticed when trying out an XR-1200 we sold.

Personally if your on two wheels your in my good book already, no matter what shape, size or style your two wheels may be. It probably helps mind that I have been brought up around all kinds of bikes so never really became a purist for a particular type, I just love them all! However I do feel that some people will automatically label me just because I ride a sports bike and presume therefore that I have no interest in any other type of bike, sucks that people always have to find a reason to look down on (or generalise about) others even when they have a common interest.

Although I couldn't help piss myself when I pulled up to the traffic lights to see a nice custom soft tail harley, I stopped and lifted my visor to say "Hi" to the rider and how "nice it is to finally have some good weather." He looks across me with a stern face in his pisspot lid and shades and doesn't even nod to acknowledge me, well he is clearly too cool for me i thought... right up until the traffic lights changed and he stalled his bike in front of a long line of traffic and couldn't get it going again.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

jordanky said:


> Most dudes with bobbers are running a hardtail which I admit is weird getting used to, but after a while it's no more uncomfortable than anything with a stiff rear suspension. Springer seats, which you see on almost any hardtailed bike help a ton as well. As far as being impractical, what do you mean? The whole idea of building a bobber is a minimalistic approach to building. Most of the dudes riding bobbers don't particularly need a two-up seat, a huge set of saddlebags etc. To me, a bobber with cut down fenders is much more practical than a Harley with a 250 rear tire, huge ape hangers and an extremely raked front end haha



My reasoning for it seeming uncomfortable has nothing to do with the suspension (or lack thereof), since I ride a rigid-frame bicycle regularly. It's all about the riding position. When I first started looking at motorcycles, I thought a cruiser was what I wanted (because I like the basic look of them, and didn't quite realize what a "standard" was yet), and I sat on a couple and thought they were ok...but those were the first bikes I'd ever sat on, so I had nothing but my bicycle to compare to. After I found out about the TU250X, I went out and test-sat a few standards, and realized that for me, the cruiser position is really odd, and the upright position of a standard makes much more sense to me. Most of the bobbers I see are like a caricature of a cruiser, so everything I dislike about sitting on a cruiser is increased.


----------



## jordanky

WarriorOfMetal said:


> My reasoning for it seeming uncomfortable has nothing to do with the suspension (or lack thereof), since I ride a rigid-frame bicycle regularly. It's all about the riding position. When I first started looking at motorcycles, I thought a cruiser was what I wanted (because I like the basic look of them, and didn't quite realize what a "standard" was yet), and I sat on a couple and thought they were ok...but those were the first bikes I'd ever sat on, so I had nothing but my bicycle to compare to. After I found out about the TU250X, I went out and test-sat a few standards, and realized that for me, the cruiser position is really odd, and the upright position of a standard makes much more sense to me. Most of the bobbers I see are like a caricature of a cruiser, so everything I dislike about sitting on a cruiser is increased.



I get what you're saying now and I understand. I guess it's kind of like the people that think sportbikes are uncomfortable. Apples and oranges I guess haha


----------



## Guitarwizard

Well, I would never ride a bobber, but I think comfort isn't always the first priority. 
A low, mid-engined two-seater supercar with hard sports seats and no rear view might compare to a sports bike, which is sometimes horribly uncomfortable, and if you look for the 4-wheel pendant to a bobber, you might think of a Hot Rod. 
Rationally thinking, a BMW GS is probably the best you can get for road riding.
But seriously, who wants one of these hideously ugly looking bavarian snob-machines with cylinders looking out of it. The only way to make it worse is to wear a high visibility construction-worker's jacket while riding 45mph on the right lane.


----------



## Jontain

The GS is a great bike and appears to be very appealing to car drivers who are looking for a bike to cut fuel costs (presumably because they are familiar with BMW's reputation for reliability etc in their cars), However if I wanted a tourer I would be hard pressed to choose between the Triumph Tiger or the KTM Adventure. 

If I ever came over to America to do route 66 etc I would probably rent out a Harley/Chopper/Bobber rather than any other type of bike as if you are cruising in straight lines all day long then my bike would definitely not make sense (wrists and pelvis would be dust after a few days!).

However if I was to set out on a building a custom bike then it wouldn't be a chopper, I like them and some can be as good as a work of art but they are just not what I would want here in the UK.

Cafe racers + UK B roads on the other hand...


----------



## Guitarwizard

flint757 said:


> When I checked the page I saw both, but didn't realize the 250 was 2012. That's crazy so they are discontinuing the line?
> 
> *What is with the bigger, better mentality...*



Hah, I just got these news from the dealer:

Ninja 250 becomes Ninja 300
Ninja 600 becomes Ninja 636
Z750 becomes Z800


----------



## pink freud

Guitarwizard said:


> Hah, I just got these news from the dealer:
> 
> Ninja 250 becomes Ninja 300
> Ninja 600 becomes Ninja 636
> Z750 becomes Z800



I'm actually surprised the 600 didn't go 675. That seems to be the new mid-size engine trend.


----------



## Guitarwizard

^ only for 3-cylinders, there's no 675 4-inline as far as I know. And the Ninja has had a 636ccm displacement before in '04 or something, not sure, so it's not a big surprise.
I have no idea why they changed the Ninja 250 and Z750, though.


----------



## Jontain

Guitarwizard said:


> ^ only for 3-cylinders, there's no 675 4-inline as far as I know. And the Ninja has had a 636ccm displacement before in '04 or something, not sure, so it's not a big surprise.
> I have no idea why they changed the Ninja 250 and Z750, though.



I think the z750 is just a matter of 'bigger being better', to contend with the Duc Streetfighter etc.

With the smaller capacity bikes I think it is a case of trying to get them to feel more akin to the old 2 strokes which would give you much more bang out of a smaller cc engine, unfortunately this is just not possible with the 4 stroke engines so I guess making them bigger is the only way (when I was younger and rode motocross for example, 125 two strokes compete against 250 four strokes and 250 two strokes against 450 four strokes). I guess the added weight of a four stroke also means that the smaller capacity bikes need that extra bit of poke to compensate. Man I miss two strokes, nothing beats hitting that powerband and the smell... mmmmm

Also it is worth noting that 250 bikes etc are considered 'big' engines in the markets like India which are currently doing very well, so the increase could be to appeal to those who want something more from those markets?


----------



## Guitarwizard

Jontain said:


> Man I miss two strokes, nothing beats hitting that powerband and the smell... mmmmm


----------



## Jontain

^Droolworthy

The 2 stroke riders at tracks attack the corners so quickly, its nuts. When I went to the BSB at Snetterton earlier in the year the 2 stroke class came round the hairpins dragging their elbows. Crazy lean angles!


----------



## Guitarwizard

So I decided to go for a middleweight superbike, despite my love for the Streetfighter design. 
I almost pulled the trigger on a white GSX-R 750 L0 with some nice accessories yesterday. Good deal with the opportunity to trade in my Ninjette.

What's keeping me away though is the absence of ABS and TC. But since the number of alternatives is small, i.e. down to the CBR1000 if I look at the literbikes as well (don't like the looks of the ZX-10, don't have the money for S1000RR or Panigale) I might still go for it... 

But, if I accept to have no ABS and TC, there's also the Duc 848 and the Daytona that come to mind. But I'm afraid to lose a lot of resale value when the updated models will come out, and these bikes aren't really in the same league power-wise as the GSX750, maybe the 848, but that's too expensive....

Looking at the CBR though, it might just be a little to much power for me,
but I'd be really happy about having an ABS..

Soooooooo it boils down to:
-CBR1000 with ABS, being at the very top of my budget and giving me even more speeding tickets 
-GSX750, being within budget but lacking ABS
-Daytona, lacking ABS and power (compared to the GSX) but keeping me some thousand's left for a nice holiday and some bits of carbon fiber


----------



## Bevo

Why do you need abs?
If you have experience enough for pretty much a race bike then abs or tc is a waste of money.

I rode the cbr1000 with abs and never felt it kick in and I tried hard except on some gravel.
My old 1981 GS1100 could out stop my bud on the 1000, he is too scared to stop hard.

Get some time in on a dirt bike and your riding skills will improve almost instantly.

TC, absolutely useless unless your racing and then it's not even that important.

Don't mean to be a dick but I raced MX and some road and have lots of friends that still do race and we all think the same.....save your money!


----------



## axxessdenied

Sup



















nothing more exhilarating than than the first time you nail a jump in top gear with the throttle right to the stopper


----------



## Bevo

Is that RJ's?

Some of mine...











Not mine but a fun ride!!!





Short but sweet life together, didn't like and sold to my brother..










I have to get some pictures of my 81 GS1100, I have some crazy plans for that beast!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Bevo said:


> Why do you need abs?
> If you have experience enough for pretty much a race bike then abs or tc is a waste of money.
> 
> I rode the cbr1000 with abs and never felt it kick in and I tried hard except on some gravel



Thats just wrong. ABS will shorten your distance to a full stop signifficantly, no matter how good your technique is. The reason why you never felt it kicking in on the CBR is either because a bikes ABS doesn't work like the one in a car where you would get shaken and everything because the wheels would lock and release shortly after, or becausd you just never pulled enough for the ABS to engage. Check the CBR test by MCN, they had it testet by race riders and the ABS version kept stopping about 3 meters eralier coming from 100 kmh, no matter if in the wet or dry.
And the reason you outbreaked the CBR was most definitely weight.


----------



## axxessdenied

Bevo said:


> Is that RJ's?



First three pics were from Motopark Training Facility | Motopark Homepage

Last one I can't remember the name of the track anymore. But it was a pretty fun track with that jump there being the biggest one. Think it was about 70-90ft uphill double/triple.


----------



## Bevo

Guitarwizard said:


> Thats just wrong. ABS will shorten your distance to a full stop signifficantly, no matter how good your technique is. The reason why you never felt it kicking in on the CBR is either because a bikes ABS doesn't work like the one in a car where you would get shaken and everything because the wheels would lock and release shortly after, or becausd you just never pulled enough for the ABS to engage. Check the CBR test by MCN, they had it testet by race riders and the ABS version kept stopping about 3 meters eralier coming from 100 kmh, no matter if in the wet or dry.
> And the reason you outbreaked the CBR was most definitely weight.



Gotcha!
It did stop really well I will give it that but it did't lift the back wheel now that I think of it..
My GS is a tank compared to the 1000, that was all rider having me stop faster.

Thinking more on it and talking to a friend today about ABS we did agree it does have its place like the wet but we agree its something we could live without.
For you its your decision and its respected either way!

Hope you get what your after!


----------



## Bevo

axxessdenied said:


> First three pics were from Motopark Training Facility | Motopark Homepage
> 
> Last one I can't remember the name of the track anymore. But it was a pretty fun track with that jump there being the biggest one. Think it was about 70-90ft uphill double/triple.



I know MotoPark very well, my first race was there with the CMA in 1981, had a brand new YZ125 with that crazy new water cooled system LOL!!!

In 05 I was racing my CRF250 and the last big table before the uphill section in the south west corner I broke my arm. I was tripling all day and that time as I got to the lip a rock was kicked into my rut and threw my into a huge whip I could not pull out of....it was a long way to the ground!

Got some payback this year on the YZ, came 3rd in my class against a bunch of 450's!


----------



## axxessdenied

Bevo said:


> I know MotoPark very well, my first race was there with the CMA in 1981, had a brand new YZ125 with that crazy new water cooled system LOL!!!
> 
> In 05 I was racing my CRF250 and the last big table before the uphill section in the south west corner I broke my arm. I was tripling all day and that time as I got to the lip a rock was kicked into my rut and threw my into a huge whip I could not pull out of....it was a long way to the ground!
> 
> Got some payback this year on the YZ, came 3rd in my class against a bunch of 450's!



Sweet, dude! I haven't ridden in quite a while now. I still have the '01 CR125. Need to rebuild it and take it for a rip.
Contemplating whether I should keep my snowmobile after last year... bought a trail permit and made it out ZERO times


----------



## Jontain

I miss those days... that little KTM 125 was such a great bike.


----------



## Bevo

Yeah I hear that, there is nothing like a 125 flat out on the pipe!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBvqYmmvhDY&feature=related


----------



## axxessdenied

My 125SX was putting down 38hp to the wheel on race gas


----------



## Bevo

I really thought about the 125SX then they said new top end every 10 hours!
My YZ250 could go the entire season on one top end..


----------



## Bevo

Yesterday I went to the engine builder performance shop to get a quote on the work i wanted to do to my bike, 81 GS1100.
I wanted fast and quick and to be able to run a 10 second pass with maybe quicker on 40 HP spray of NOX. Because of this it had to be a damn strong bottom end, this was the list of mods.

$1200 head porting and polishing.
$400 new performance cams.
$400 new oversize valves, guides, seals and decking.
$600 new 1168 cc oversize pistons.
$400 machining to fit pistons.
$600 welding truing and balancing of crank.
$400 new backing plate and welding of the clutch basket.
$200 new HD clutch kit.
$500 new bushing and bearing for entire engine including machine work.
$900 diss assembly and re assembly.
$500 new high output digital ignition.
$900 new smoothbore carbs.
$400 top end oiler and assorted minor parts.
Total..WTF!!!!!!!!!!

So sticker shock plus the fact I wanted lighter weight wheels and a new paint job I was into the price of a newer bike. I don't want newer I want the old hot rod so I had to rethink my stuff.

Sooooooooooo its my birthday on Sunday and my mom always said I have a horseshoe up my butt, lots of good luck comes my way for some reason.
Doing a search in Kijiji I look up GS1100 and find this bike, it has all the above engine work done including frame mods, new suspension, new paint, lots of little touches to improve things and all the work is less than a year old.

Kicker!
He wants $3000...yeah, I bought it LOL!!!

So welcome my 4th 1981 GS1100


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Holy crap what a lucky find dude! So nice.


Here's the latest pic updates on your local XS650 bobber.


----------



## Bevo

I am picking up my new bike tomorrow!!!

I can't wait but I have to ride it home and it will be cold....brrrrr!!!


----------



## jordanky

So I posted an Ironhead a few pages back I was going to be buying. I ended up not going that route, but I have picked up this '89 Sportster. Easier move financially as well as mechanically as the Ironhead needed some work. On the downside, it looks almost as tacky as possible. Good thing is that the previous owner kept it SPOTLESS. It will make a GREAT bobber project for the winter, I'm already stockpiling parts, and I'm going to tear it down this winter. Losing all the cheesy ass chrome goodies, ditching both fenders and tank, powdercoating the wheels, going to convert it over to hard struts as well as a few other things. Anywho here are some pictures of what I hope is going to be an awesome rescue project, and I'll be sure to keep things updated. I'll also get some better pictures tomorrow. These were just quick pictures I snapped while I was test riding it.


----------



## Bevo

I like it and I bet others do too!

Post the picture of the bike on E-bay or where ever and trade for new tanks and fenders for yours. Someone will love the paint and have the same brand new bike so easy swap instead of redoing the bike.


----------



## Bevo

My new ride!

Rode it home on the weekend and it was just perfect, the bike got tons of thumbs ups even some people were yelling at me out of the cars LOL!

It has tons of power, I lifted the front tire snapping the throttle at 50MPH getting on the highway. It also super stable and light on its wheels, I can ride on the highway with one hand.
I just got some new light weight modern 3 spoke wheels for it and modern brakes, this will be a fun winter project.


----------



## jordanky

Brought the Sportster home on Wednesday. The first night I had it, I removed the front fender and that weird front cowl thing, removed the speedo and dummy lights, and cleaned up a lot of the wiring and cut all the sparkly chrome wire loom off it. Also wrapped my exhaust. I scored an OEM swingarm on eBay on the cheap, and it showed up today, and I also got a set of struts from a friend. I will be installing the swinger/struts on Sunday and mounting up a solo seat Monday night, finally ditching the weird rear fender. It's looking better already!


----------



## jordanky

Bumping for makeover pics. Yes, this is the same bike. Making some progress, I've got a few things to do over the winter but it's much better than before.

In case anyone missed it:

Before:

















Currently:


----------



## chromaticdeath

Here's my baby blade, it's a 1993 Honda CBR250RR, i ride this because i'm still on a restricted licence.


----------



## MooH8

Forgive the necroposting, but this thread just can't die!
Greetings to all ss.org bikers. I'm new to sevenstring.org, but not to bikes. Ridin for years - dirt bikes (YZ250F, CRF250R, KX250 2T and RM250), had also some big naked bikes: yamaha XJR 1300 & CB1300, about year ago bought this babe:












I'm mostly interested in long distant tourism and this bike handles it pretty well. New riding season starts soon over here, hope to see you guys on the road


----------



## Riffer

I live in the Northeast US so it's cold right now so no riding for awhile. That's why this thread has died down a bit. Once it gets warmer out I'm sure the thread will pick up again.


----------



## MooH8

Well - winter is also here in Poland. Haven't been ridin for like 3 months now. Anyway - I'm sure that in some places the situation is different: i.e. Aussies are probably riding their butts off right now


----------



## Jontain

^Mmm nice busa, can only imagine that throttle feels like its connected to a warp drive!

I've been out twice so far this year... both days were fucking freezing but dry. It was nice to blow out the cobwebs but really looking forward to some warmer weather.

Already got a track day booked for May which can't come sooner! Going to be a big group of us going which should be good fun, although I would give anything to be testing with the Motogp lads in Sepang atm. Best. Job. Ever.

Really hoping to save enough this year to buy myself a track only bike, maybe even look into some local race clubs, although on my wage I really need to look for the best bang for buck as I've heard alot of 600 classes here in the UK are undersubscribed and expensive.


----------



## Lax

Hello from french roads


----------



## Riffer

^A fellow SV rider!!! I like it man. Looks clean.


----------



## Estilo

^ 

I like my bikes like how I like my girls: naked.


----------



## jordanky

This thread always makes me so excited! I haven't even started my Sportster since those pictures up there ^^^ but this weekend, I am hitting some work up full blast. Painting my engine, fork lowers, and wheels. When I get my tax refund, I'm installing a set of clip-on's and looking for a dual sport tire to go up front and otherwise, just finishing up a few little things. Trying to get it ready for spring!


----------



## axxessdenied

I try to stay away from the bike scene even though I love it so much. 
I've lost too many friends including my old man to motorcycle accidents. I envy the guys that can ride calmy. I can't, it's always all or nothing. SO I just stay away.


----------



## Lax

I get your point since my dad got his legs broken in a car accident and my brother burnt over all the body in a motorcycle accident.
I learned their lessons so well that I'm really a cold minded driver and enjoy sunday's rides


----------



## MooH8

Riding is nothing resonable. Getting older and constantly loosing friends in bike accidents I also think sometimes about giving this up. But I just can't...


----------



## Jontain

Unfortunately most riders will know of folk who have passed or been badly injured through riding, be it their own fault or more usually someone not looking properly. 

Hell my dad met my mum in a wheel chair after being driven into by a van that didn't take the time to look (it was blind date so he turned up to the restaurant early so she would just think he was sitting down lol, he did get out of the wheel chair once his healing was done though), after which he spent over a year in hospital healing both of his femurs which were shattered by the impact. He has also had a few friends who had fatal accidents on the road but even after all this he would never dream of stopping me, my sister and brother from starting to ride. However as you can imagine we are all very aware of the risks and it is the main reason I take my 600 to a track so I can get all of the fast riding out of my system in the safest environment. On the road you just have to be the safest rider you can, very much riding depending on the environment and never let your guard down, of course this isn't a sealed deal of safety but you have to give yourself the best chance you can when people pay less attention to their driving than they do their smart phones.

But as they say once its in your blood there really is no getting it out, just enjoy yourselves and ride safe all!


----------



## SamSam

My housemate has just recovered from a broken ankle after smashing up his CBR600RR and has now replaced it with an R1...

I'm hapy to take it easy on my 2002 FZS600 for now. Bought it second hand for cheap and have added a few bits as pieces to make it sexy again! Got new levers, seat cover and indicators to put on. The engine is still sweet as hell and I think it will serve me well for some time


----------



## Bevo

I have been slacking off on my bike, I got the new front end installed and a new back wheel ready to go. Still need to get some spacers made and some small bits to finish it off for next year.

Its going to look sweet with the GSXR wheels and front end...can't wait to ride it!


----------



## axxessdenied

Jontain said:


> Unfortunately most riders will know of folk who have passed or been badly injured through riding, be it their own fault or more usually someone not looking properly.
> 
> Hell my dad met my mum in a wheel chair after being driven into by a van that didn't take the time to look (it was blind date so he turned up to the restaurant early so she would just think he was sitting down lol, he did get out of the wheel chair once his healing was done though), after which he spent over a year in hospital healing both of his femurs which were shattered by the impact. He has also had a few friends who had fatal accidents on the road but even after all this he would never dream of stopping me, my sister and brother from starting to ride. However as you can imagine we are all very aware of the risks and it is the main reason I take my 600 to a track so I can get all of the fast riding out of my system in the safest environment. On the road you just have to be the safest rider you can, very much riding depending on the environment and never let your guard down, of course this isn't a sealed deal of safety but you have to give yourself the best chance you can when people pay less attention to their driving than they do their smart phones.
> 
> But as they say once its in your blood there really is no getting it out, just enjoy yourselves and ride safe all!



My old man went out on the track. Lost it in a high-speed corner, steering wobble ended up throwing him off the bike into the wall and the bike came right behind him and crushed him. At least he went out doing what he loves, but, I'd rather have him around still 
Another buddy ended up in a body cast from the same turn. Most of the guys I know that ride are fucking maniacs. I haven't even bothered with getting my motorcycle license. It's a dangerous game to play, pushing the limits. 
Really wish I could take it easy on a bike. I loove riding so much. But, growing up learning how to ride on a dirtbike and being super-competitive about it all the time, my riding style pretty much turned into full throttle / full brake and nothing else.
I can't even take it easy on my buddies Harley Davidson Rocker


----------



## Lax

Oh my, we should maybe post a happy thing each time we talk so seriously or we're going to set the topic in a different mood 

In France, there are some beautiful roads that people from everywhere come to ride, but the main danger is other people, every town or highway is crowded and extremely dangerous ! The government could ban two wheelers if they could, because there is nothing they can do.

With my girlfriend we plan on a half USA roadtrip on a goldwing for our wedding


----------



## Lukifer

How have I never seen this thread??

I work at a bike shop. We are a new Yamaha, kawasaki, and suzuki dealer. We are also the largest used motorcycle dealer in Oklahoma.

Which is good because Im a Harley guy and we carry a ton of used Harleys.

Just bought a 2007 Harley Street Bob about a month and a half ago. Love it! Its my second Harley and its all I will ride anymore.


----------



## Riffer

^ This thread was kind of buried once winter rolled around in the states. I'm suprised there are this many people the ride on this forum. I'm glad I started the thread and it getting a lot of posts!


----------



## Lukifer

Well thanks for starting it!! I Was starting to think I was the only biker in here.

I feel ya on the winter thing. Im a salesman at the dealer i work at and winter sucks!!! Commission sucks in the winter I should say!


----------



## Jontain

axxessdenied said:


> My old man went out on the track. Lost it in a high-speed corner, steering wobble ended up throwing him off the bike into the wall and the bike came right behind him and crushed him. At least he went out doing what he loves, but, I'd rather have him around still
> Another buddy ended up in a body cast from the same turn. Most of the guys I know that ride are fucking maniacs. I haven't even bothered with getting my motorcycle license. It's a dangerous game to play, pushing the limits.
> Really wish I could take it easy on a bike. I loove riding so much. But, growing up learning how to ride on a dirtbike and being super-competitive about it all the time, my riding style pretty much turned into full throttle / full brake and nothing else.
> I can't even take it easy on my buddies Harley Davidson Rocker



Sorry to hear that man, as you say at least he was doing something he loved! There is always going to be that risk be it on the track or road but I have to say I'd much rather come off at full throttle on the track through my own error rather than be taken out by some clueless driver on the road.

My mates dad has the similar bug of either riding at 110% or not at all lol, its great for racing but always smart to know when to stop.

Sorry to drag the thread down that path guys!

I really wish I could get a job at a dealership but here in the UK a lot of them are family run and can be hard to get into, I can confidently say if I had to get up every day to work on bikes I would actually enjoy my work. I was green with envy listening to the Motogp testing this week!

Oh and a happy thing to end on, this bike does funny things to me... Its the most childish (in the best way possible) design I have seen in a long time!


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah being in sales at a shop is stressful at times but its fun. Like just 2 minutes ago I fired up a Honda CR250 dirt bike and took a spin around and hossed on it!! Rode all sorts of stuff I otherwise would never have had a chance.


----------



## shadscbr

+1 to MotoGp & SBK's, can't wait for all the seasons to start. Hopefully the Audi guys can help sort out the Ducati for Nicky  


Shad


----------



## Jontain

shadscbr said:


> +1 to MotoGp & SBK's, can't wait for all the seasons to start. Hopefully the Audi guys can help sort out the Ducati for Nicky
> 
> 
> Shad



I feel pretty bad for the Ducati guys this year as they had little new to test from last year, unfortunately they aren't looking to fight for the title until 2014 so this year will all be about development, which must be pretty hard for all of the riders. I hope that they at least keep Nicky on until they can put a competitive bike under him!


----------



## shadscbr

+1, Nicky will keep fighting... it's such a shame Rossi & Ducati didn't get a title...I can't think of a better match 

Shad


----------



## jordanky

I need some input! What color should I paint my tank? I am thinking white or a dark gunmetal color. Nothing too crazy!

Anyways, some progress on my bastard today. I only got to paint my engine, but it tuned out great. I am ordering new tires this week, and after I mount them, my wheels are getting sprayed! BTW aluminum foil is the best way to mask most things:






The results... Much, much better!


----------



## Lukifer

jordanky said:


> I need some input! What color should I paint my tank? I am thinking white or a dark gunmetal color. Nothing too crazy!
> 
> Anyways, some progress on my bastard today. I only got to paint my engine, but it tuned out great. I am ordering new tires this week, and after I mount them, my wheels are getting sprayed! BTW aluminum foil is the best way to mask most things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results... Much, much better!



Man that looks great!!! Love the old bobber look. Mount it on a Harley powerplant and your in the money!

As far as the tank, since you have so much black, flat black would make it too much like a Nightster kinda look so its a tough one. White would be cool if it was flat white with some sick pinstriping IMO.


----------



## Lukifer

So here is my scoot. 

2007 Harley Davidson Street Bob with a Harley numbered paint set.


----------



## Jontain

I really like the idea of a dark gunmetal tank with some black pin striping + HD logo. Really ace work on painting the engine man, looks like a nice clean job. Have you thought about doing the fork legs in the same black, although it would be a much tougher masking job to make sure you don't get any on the stanchion.

Ace stuff, love me some bobbers/choppers. Have always wished superbike riders and bobber/hd riders would stop being so uppity and just get on.


----------



## Chickenhawk

The only correct answer to any motorcycle related paint question: flat black.


----------



## Riffer

jordanky said:


> I need some input! What color should I paint my tank? I am thinking white or a dark gunmetal color. Nothing too crazy!
> 
> Anyways, some progress on my bastard today. I only got to paint my engine, but it tuned out great. I am ordering new tires this week, and after I mount them, my wheels are getting sprayed! BTW aluminum foil is the best way to mask most things:


 
Paint the tank copper dude!!!!!!! A dark copper maybe a metallica dark copper.


----------



## jordanky

I've been debating on copper actually. I guess we'll see! I updated my last post with some much better pictures by the way. Super stoked with how well it turned out and how much better it looks now.


----------



## Arsenal12

2010 Ducati 848 Dark. Love this bike but will probably have sell in a few months  ps- sorry for the crap pics


----------



## Riffer

^ SICK BIKE!!!!! I love those things. I saw one in a parking lot when I was leaving a store and almost tripped over my own feet while walking.


----------



## jordanky

^Wow dude. If I ever bought another sportbike, I would starve myself and buy a Ducati.


----------



## shadscbr

That 848 is Sweet!! What a beautiful design 

Shad


----------



## Arsenal12

Thanks all.. yea its definitely all I could want in a sport bike and more than fast enough. Alot of people feel the need to get liter bikes but couldn't ride a 600 anywhere near its potential, esp on the street.. for those who might be interested this is what mods were done to it:

Arrow slip on exhaust
Pazzo shorty levers (black)
Zero Gravity smoke double bubble windscreen
Ohlins steering damper
factory Ducati dry clutch conversion
LighTech rearsets
LighTech gas cap
fender eliminator

Only has 2600 babied miles too 

Like I said it'll be for sale in the coming months


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> How have I never seen this thread??
> 
> I work at a bike shop. We are a new Yamaha, kawasaki, and suzuki dealer. We are also the largest used motorcycle dealer in Oklahoma.
> 
> Which is good because Im a Harley guy and we carry a ton of used Harleys.
> 
> Just bought a 2007 Harley Street Bob about a month and a half ago. Love it! Its my second Harley and its all I will ride anymore.




and how did I not know this about ya bro...

I used to work at a shop in back in the day


----------



## Jontain

Oh my, that 848 is LUSH!

My brother has been pining over the pearl white version for soo long! Such beautiful design.


----------



## Lukifer

Got a nice 160 mile ride planned today. Stopping in the middle for lunch and a beer then back on the bikes!!


----------



## jordanky

Lukifer said:


> Got a nice 160 mile ride planned today. Stopping in the middle for lunch and a beer then back on the bikes!!



Expected high of 30 here today but I plan on riding a little bit since it's my only day off haha


----------



## Lukifer

jordanky said:


> Expected high of 30 here today but I plan on riding a little bit since it's my only day off haha



Got a little warm on the ride with my chaps and big coat on. Hit a few biker bars and did some awesome riding!!

Today Im off work so thought about going back out but its like 30 mph winds today. Gotta love Oklahoma frigging prairie and flat!!!


----------



## Jontain

I managed to get out over the weekend, its amazing how much better I feel after going for a decent ride! Played the "hmm I've never been down that road before... lets see how quickly I can get lost down it!", which turned up some nice sweeping bends as a bonus.

Did loose the back end a couple of times after riding through some slimey mud but thankfully only enough to unsettle before coming back in line. Still regardless of the salt covered roads and the odd 'exciting' moment it was awesome. 

Good to see many more bikers thawing out after winter too!

Also afterwards I got to give my baby a good clean (must be one of the few who loves cleaning his bike) and then set about getting my mates new project FZR400 running and even took it up and down the lane to give the gears a work through and check it over. This little blast put a smile on everyones faces, SHE LIVES!!

Happy riding all, it can only get better from here!


----------



## jordanky

By the end of the week I should have my clip-ons and a new set of tires. Plenty of work to do this weekend!


----------



## Riffer

Rode with a group of about 16 bikes today. Can't wait until it's this nice all the time. We did have one person who crashed right before we headed out though. He was doing a wheelie and came down and lost control. Bike slid about 300 ft and he slid and rolled for awhile and landed in the grass medien. Busted his ankle bad and road rash on his legs mostly. Could've been a lot worse. The bike got fucked up pretty good. Fairings are trashed, left side foot peg snapped off and the front end is fucked up. 

Rule of thumb....keep it rubber side down!!!

Ride safe guys!!!


----------



## Lukifer

Saturday I was at work and it was a typical busy Saturday at the bike shop. Some dude came in from out of town and bought a GSX-R1000 with a 12 inch over extended swing arm. Not my thing but hey my company made money so whatever. Turns out the dude was super in-experienced and was going to load it in his truck and truck it home. He decided Im gonna go for a quick spin before we load it. Dumbass pulls out onto the street and pins it in first and dumps the clutch, thinking its extended it wont wheelie. Well it didnt but that back tire was COLD and shot right out from underneath him and he was bouncing it off the rev limiter the whole time. So the bike goes out from under him flips a few times and he gets rashed up real good. Dumbass.

Bet he felt like a dick because he just paid for it 10 minutes before!!!!!!!! Hope you like your trashed up bike your stuck with now.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

don`t ya just love squids....


----------



## Lukifer

mr_rainmaker said:


> don`t ya just love squids....



So so much. Because when they wreck their bike they come back to me and buy another!!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> So so much. Because when they wreck their bike they come back to me and buy another!!!


----------



## jordanky

I've been out of this thread for a bit, but I've gotten a lot of work done on the scooter!

Since the last update, new tires; Shinko 241 up front and a Shinko Classic 240 in the rear, painted both wheels, all my controls and triple clamp, fork lowers etc. I also ditched my Biltwell High Drags in favor of a pair of clip on's.







Got a few chances to ride, here are a few rolling shots! I love the stance, my bike is SO fun to ride and it definitely gets a lot of "What the fuck is that thing?" looks haha. Thoughts?


----------



## Riffer

^ Awesome bike man. Love the stance and look of it.

On a different note. I'm thinking about riding my SV650 this season then looking to move up to a bigger CC bike. I'd love a Yamaha R1 but that's a big jump from a Suzuki SV650 V-Twin to a Yamaha R1 inline 4 cylinder 1000 bike. I could also move to the SV1000 which I'm familiar with and is still a V-Twin.


----------



## pink freud

So would that be a Crotch Davidson or a Harley Rocket?


----------



## jordanky

pink freud said:


> So would that be a Crotch Davidson or a Harley Rocket?



It's kind of like riding a dirt bike with really low handlebars. It's super fun haha


----------



## Mukersman

Have any of you guys ever brought a bike to college? As much as I'd like to, it just seems more and more like a dumb idea especially in illinois.


----------



## Lukifer

Mukersman said:


> Have any of you guys ever brought a bike to college? As much as I'd like to, it just seems more and more like a dumb idea especially in illinois.



I sell bikes to dudes going to college all the time. They want a cheap mode of transportation that gets good fuel mileage. So we sell lots of scooters and Ninja 250s to college folk.


----------



## Riffer

Well guess who went down on their bike yesterday............this guy! Wasn't too bad. Bent my left front rotor, have some scratched up fairings and have a fist sized bruise on my left side and my right shoulder and arm are jacked up and sore as shit and my back is also real sore but I'll be fine. I wear all my gear all the time so no road rash or head injuries, just a slight headache right after it happened. Was rolling with a group of 14 other sport bikes and a van nailed it's brakes for no reason which made the truck behind it stop too and I was right behind the truck so I locked my brakes up and went down hard going around 35 MPH and slid under his truck a little. Could've been a lot worse. All the other guys stayed up but they definitely had to jump on their brakes hard as well. The van pulled into a driveway, turned around, and booked it the other way. He was trying to side swipe other guys right before the accident too. Fucking dickhead. I was also probably following a little to close to the truck and I should've backed off once I saw the van being reckless towards other bikes.


----------



## Lukifer

Glad your ok man. Been down twice myself and its never fun. Its inevitable so good thing your not hurt worse. First time down was on my Ninja ZX-6R and t-boned a van that pulled across my lane into a parking lot.

Second time I admit I was wrong. Was drunk and riding my dads Harley Road King and it was cold out and the tires were cold as could be and pinned it out of the bar parking lot and it spun out and what do I do like a noob??? Chop the throttle and over I go. It was low speed and had crash bars so no bike damage but my ego was hurt.


----------



## Riffer

Yeah dude, crashing sucks. I wasn't doing anything stupid so it didn't hurt my ego that much. Just sucks that it was such a cool ride that day with a lot of bikes and we were on our way home and that kind of put a damper on things at the end. We still rode hard and had a blast though.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

glad your OK...

I`ve been down soo many times I can`t remember,but damn it was fun.


----------



## jordanky

Damn Riffer, that's horrible. Super glad to hear you're alright though. Other drivers are the biggest caution on the road and make me more nervous than anything else.


----------



## Lukifer

I hear so many people in my shop that say Im more worried about other drivers than me. Which 9 out of 10 times is true until you get the idiot who just plain does something stupid.


----------



## Jontain

Glad to hear your OK Riffer, crashing sucks but its always good if you walk away from it, you can just chalk it down as experience.

Loving the bike jordanky, clip on bars look awesome on there.

Been out a couple of times this spring but it still feels like winter here in the UK so not as much as I would like. Got my mate out on his first bike (fzr-400) which he has been enjoying. It has been great fun breathing new life into that old bike, amazing what a little elbow grease and grazed knuckles will get you!

Also got to give my bike a bit of attention and fitted some Hel braided cables, very happy with them (surprising, especially as I bleed them myself lol).


----------



## The Buttmonkey

That Harley arouses me. It's right up my alley.

I hope I don't ever crash! lol

See if you guys can see this video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=556568894353338&set=t.100000006972071&type=3&theater


Sorry it isn't on youtube


----------



## Riffer

Put new front rotors on my bike. Went to start it and everything died. No power at all. Checked the battery. Said it was at 12.5V. All fuses looked fine. Checked the ignition connector under the fuel tank and air filter, not burned up. Checked the battery again and when I would turn the key to ON the battery would go down to almost nothing. I figureds a dead battery would read dead by itself too but I guess not. Let's hope that a new battery will fix the issue. I'm trying to ride ASAP!!!!

- Tom


----------



## jordanky

Got bored on Sunday and stripped my tank. Debating on leaving it raw and just letting it naturally rust up a bit. Who knows... Thoughts?


----------



## Riffer

I'd say clear coat that bitch BEFORE it rusts. Unless you're going to have other stuff rusty on the bike, a sort of rusted tank won't tie in well to the theme.


----------



## jordanky

Riffer said:


> I'd say clear coat that bitch BEFORE it rusts. Unless you're going to have other stuff rusty on the bike, a sort of rusted tank won't tie in well to the theme.



Kind of thinking the same thing, but I kind of want to paint it also. I think I'm just leaving it in limbo until I decide what to do haha


----------



## Lukifer

jordanky said:


> Kind of thinking the same thing, but I kind of want to paint it also. I think I'm just leaving it in limbo until I decide what to do haha



Being in the business I see alot and I know ,atte black is getting so overdone its not funny. I have always been a sucker for a matte white with some nice pin striping.


----------



## troyguitar

So it's Spring and I'm back to thinking about maybe getting a bike. In 2 months my commute is going to go from 2 miles to 50 miles each way and my S4 does a whopping 20mpg highway...

Just how bad is a (cheap 600cc) sport bike to ride for 2 hours a day?

Just how bad is a (cheap 600cc) sport bike in the rain? Can't buy something that I can't ride home if the weather changes in the afternoon.

I've no interest in cruisers, if I get one I'll be hitting track days with it first to learn how to ride it properly and then hitting more for fun.


----------



## Lukifer

troyguitar said:


> So it's Spring and I'm back to thinking about maybe getting a bike. In 2 months my commute is going to go from 2 miles to 50 miles each way and my S4 does a whopping 20mpg highway...
> 
> Just how bad is a (cheap 600cc) sport bike to ride for 2 hours a day?
> 
> Just how bad is a (cheap 600cc) sport bike in the rain? Can't buy something that I can't ride home if the weather changes in the afternoon.
> 
> I've no interest in cruisers, if I get one I'll be hitting track days with it first to learn how to ride it properly and then hitting more for fun.




If it fits your body and you like the comfort go for it. One of the mechanics at my shop rides a 2012 Ninja ZX-6R 57 miles one way everyday rain snow or shine. He is about 6'3" and 250lbs and he loves it. My back is bad so I cant do sport bikes anymore but 50 miles is not bad one way for comfort.


----------



## jordanky

troyguitar said:


> So it's Spring and I'm back to thinking about maybe getting a bike. In 2 months my commute is going to go from 2 miles to 50 miles each way and my S4 does a whopping 20mpg highway...
> 
> Just how bad is a (cheap 600cc) sport bike to ride for 2 hours a day?
> 
> Just how bad is a (cheap 600cc) sport bike in the rain? Can't buy something that I can't ride home if the weather changes in the afternoon.
> 
> I've no interest in cruisers, if I get one I'll be hitting track days with it first to learn how to ride it properly and then hitting more for fun.



I rode the shit out of my CBR600RR for three years. In the summers, I would not drive my car unless I absolutely had to. My daily commute is a total of around 70 miles, around an hour and a half commute and I rode to work every chance I got. Super cheap to ride every day compared to a car. It's always best to try and scope out the weather before you take out, but I understand shit happens. I got caught out in everything from light sprinkles to all out downpours. If you can slow it down and be aware of your surroundings, you should be able to hit a gas station or an underpass somewhere until it passes over. Go for it!


----------



## Riffer

This video ahs been making the rounds on some motorcycle forums so I figured I'd post it here. Brutal crash but everyone is OK as I understand. I literally cringed when I first watched it. Feel bad for the bicyclist


----------



## MikeH

I would take off the dude's helmet and beat him to death.


----------



## Lukifer

You know days like today make working as a motorcycle salesman not so fun. Bitchy customers and long hours, fuck me if I didnt like bikes so much.


----------



## nothingleft09

Jordan. You could let it get a light coat of rust and clear it so it doesn't get out of hand. It won't continue to rust. Then just sand and paint it later if you wanted.

Also, for those who don't know, I'm building a 1976 Honda CB360T Café Racer. Got the steel today and started fabrication on the seat pan.


----------



## Riffer

It's so nice out right now. Wish I was home riding. 

On another note, I'm seriously looking into the Triumph Daytona 675R. Those bikes look so cool and sounds awesome. I'm going to start looking for one probably mid/late fall and see if I can't pick one up. Anyone have any experience with them? I've heard nothing but good things so far.


----------



## jordanky

nothingleft09 said:


> Jordan. You could let it get a light coat of rust and clear it so it doesn't get out of hand. It won't continue to rust. Then just sand and paint it later if you wanted.
> 
> Also, for those who don't know, I'm building a 1976 Honda CB360T Café Racer. Got the steel today and started fabrication on the seat pan.



I plan on it, it's already getting some flash rust and looks cool haha. I'm having some trouble out of it right now. At idle, it runs great. As soon as any throttle is introduced, it chokes out bad and hardly runs. It seems like either I'm getting WAY too much fuel, which leads me to think that the float is stuck or something is fucked up in the carb. OR, I'm not getting enough spark. I haven't checked the plugs or the rectifier. Anyone have any input?

On the bright side, I found a '78 CB750 fairly cheap, runs like a champion, has a title so I'm planning on trying to pick it up and doing a dirt tracker build with it.


----------



## nothingleft09

That's weird Jordan. But I'm having issues with both on mine. lol Had a bad O-Ring for one of the needles in the right bank carb and I'm going to have to replace the points as well. On a positive note I got the steel to do the seat pan... Now I just need the time to fab it up. lol This is what I'm shooting for.








I would start with pulling a plug and using a spark tester, Jordan. If the spark is good look at your fuel, if it's bad work your way back to the rectifier. Another possibility is it's getting too much air or fuel and you need to adjust the mix on your carb.


----------



## jordanky

Found my problem yesterday. Ran out and got a new set of plugs and wires from the HD shop, came home and popped them on and my bike wouldn't even start. I pulled the tank off and found my problem. When I pulled the tank off to strip it, I must have wiggled the ground wire (which is just a spade connector) on my ignition coil, enough for it to work itself loose and barely make contact with the coil, which would perfectly explain the poor running and when the engine shook under any type of rpm, the connector would rattle, making on and off connections. When I was reaching under the tank and changing the plug wires, I found the connector totally unplugged. This is why I didn't get any spark at all haha. It fired right up and ran like a champ. I rode the shit out of it for a few hours last night and all is well. While I was under there, I went ahead and added a 2" tank lift. If I keep the lift, I need to relocate the coil and hide some wires. Thoughts?


----------



## jordanky

This thread is dead as shit! I've tinkered a little more with the Sporty, new exhaust, new head and taillights etc. 

Got caught in the rain for the first time this year yesterday, got soaked but weirdly it was nice! This bike is not meant for the rain haha


----------



## CrazyDean

I didn't know we even had one of these. Here are some old pics of my Kawasaki ZX-14. I think I'm going to take some more recent ones within a couple weeks but you get the idea.


----------



## Lukifer

So, I now no longer work as a salesman at Action Powersports. I got tired of being in sales and I knew the parts manager at another dealer so I started there Tuesday. I now work at Myers Duren Harley Davidson!!! So stoked to be at an actual Harley dealer and not be on solely commission anymore.


----------



## jordanky

Lukifer said:


> So, I now no longer work as a salesman at Action Powersports. I got tired of being in sales and I knew the parts manager at another dealer so I started there Tuesday. I now work at Myers Duren Harley Davidson!!! So stoked to be at an actual Harley dealer and not be on solely commission anymore.



Nice! Does this mean an OEM part hookup for the stuff that keeps falling off my Sporty? haha


----------



## Lukifer

jordanky said:


> Nice! Does this mean an OEM part hookup for the stuff that keeps falling off my Sporty? haha



Sure!!!


----------



## Judge_Dredd

Nice bike Jordan! 

A couple of weeks ago we moved to another house and pulled the Laverda 1200 out of the barn. It hasn't been touched in at least 13/14 years. Obviously it has to be restored but the engine isn't stuck. Carburators are but that should be doable.


----------



## jordanky

Judge_Dredd said:


> Nice bike Jordan!
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we moved to another house and pulled the Laverda 1200 out of the barn. It hasn't been touched in at least 13/14 years. Obviously it has to be restored but the engine isn't stuck. Carburators are but that should be doable.



That looks awesome, what are your plans for it man? Restoring it to it's original state, or are you gonna start cutting it up?


----------



## Riffer

Took a trip down to Ocean City MD with a group of 13 bikes. Was an awesome ride. Got down to OC and my tire had worn down to the metal bands  I rode back home (110 miles) on that bitch doing 80 the whole time haha. One of the guys got a ticket for going 90 while doing as wheelie. BUT.......the cop that pulled him over was the singer for fuucking ICED EARTH!!! That was pretty cool except the guy who got the ticket didn't know shit about that kind of music. I just got new tires put on today so I should be ready to go for the weekend.


----------



## jordanky

Riffer said:


> Took a trip down to Ocean City MD with a group of 13 bikes. Was an awesome ride. Got down to OC and my tire had worn down to the metal bands  I rode back home (110 miles) on that bitch doing 80 the whole time haha. One of the guys got a ticket for going 90 while doing as wheelie. BUT.......the cop that pulled him over was the singer for fuucking ICED EARTH!!! That was pretty cool except the guy who got the ticket didn't know shit about that kind of music. I just got new tires put on today so I should be ready to go for the weekend.



No shit? Iced Earth's dude is a cop... That rules, I wouldn't even be mad!


----------



## Riffer

^ Yeah dude it's a pretty good story to tell people now.
BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Former ICED EARTH Singer MATT BARLOW Resurfaces In FIRST STATE FORCE BAND


----------



## Judge_Dredd

jordanky said:


> That looks awesome, what are your plans for it man? Restoring it to it's original state, or are you gonna start cutting it up?



It's my dad's. I think he wants it to be as original as possible. (It already has a Jota fairing (is that the right word?) and cockpit. And Jota exhausts (are the same as the 1200 exhausts but hollow)). 

But first we got to find time and money to do it.


----------



## Riffer

So how's every ones summer riding going so far? Hope you guys are being safe and enjoying your bikes, I know I am.


----------



## CrazyDean

I'm loving it. Actually, my work is sorta forcing me to ride more than I normally would. The parking lot at my work is being extended mean that a lot of parking is now gone. So, I can get bussed in, which takes me about an extra 15 mins from the bus, or I can park right up front in the motorcycle parking. I can't really complain.


----------



## Riffer

One of my buddies went down tonight, he didn't make it. Justin, wherever you are, I miss you man.


----------



## jordanky

Riffer said:


> One of my buddies went down tonight, he didn't make it. Justin, wherever you are, I miss you man.



Not good to hear man, the worst feeling ever is losing a friend to something that you both love. Keep your head up Riffer!


----------



## Riffer

jordanky said:


> Not good to hear man, the worst feeling ever is losing a friend to something that you both love. Keep your head up Riffer!


 Thanks man. Every time I get on my bike I'll think of him. He was a wild dude. Lived fast, died young. He was only 25.


----------



## Lukifer

Riffer said:


> Thanks man. Every time I get on my bike I'll think of him. He was a wild dude. Lived fast, died young. He was only 25.



My condolences man. Sucks to hear about a fellow rider dying doing what he loved. Could happen to any of us so makes me take my life a little less for granted.


----------



## Force

What I have...................






And what I want.............


----------



## shadscbr

Riffer said:


> One of my buddies went down tonight, he didn't make it. Justin, wherever you are, I miss you man.


 

So sorry to hear this news, best wishes to all

Shad


----------



## jordanky

It's been raining constantly for the past three weeks so I have been building my own parts because I've been super bored. I also Plasti-Dipped my tank and it looks great, I think I'm going to have someone actually paint it white for me. 

I built a bracket to move my coil from under my tank which looks MUCH cleaner! I also relocated my key switch, which was where my coil is now. 








After work last night, I made a cover to hide all my wires under my seat. I plan on making another one that is better shaped to the rear triangle, but this was just a quick effort to see how it would work!


----------



## Riffer

So as some of you read, my buddy Justin was killed on his bike on the 29th. Well me and a friend of mine decided to do a small ride for him. We planned it and did it this past Sunday. We all met up at the local bike shop, rode to a bar that Justin used to frequent, and then took a ride on a planned route that ended at his viewing. We had about 50 bikes and numerous cars tag along. It was an amazing feeling pulling up to his viewing with everyone revving their engines, doing burnouts, and just making as much noise as possible. He would've loved every second of it. As soon as we pulled into the viewing parking lot I was crying in my helmet just knowing that inside lay my friend and that everyone was there to show love to him and pay their respects. Here are 2 videos of the ride that a couple buddies filmed. The first one is the whole ride from the bar we were at until we reach the viewing location. The 2nd video is about 5 minutes after the bar and about 10 minutes prior to the viewing location it ends. If you're wondering which bike is mine, I am leading the entire group so I'm not really in the video that much except for in a few parts.


----------



## Lukifer

Man being a fellow biker and embedded in the biker community this makes me damn near cy reading your words. God rest his soul and ride on brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riffer

Lukifer said:


> Man being a fellow biker and embedded in the biker community this makes me damn near cy reading your words. God rest his soul and ride on brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks man. People who don't ride never understand when I talk about how it's a community and a brotherhood no matter what you ride. Unless you ride, you'll never fully comprehend it. Ride safe man


----------



## Lukifer

Working in bike shops the past year and a half I hear lots of stories about people dying and its sad. More than half are idiot drivers who don't look for bikes. Look people!!!!!!!

Anyways been down twice myself and got extremely lucky both times so I'm very grateful to be alive.


----------



## jordanky

I need to stop getting bored. By that I mean the rain needs to stop and I need to ride more, rather than tinkering all the time! Relocated my headlight and painted the lense. I loved having it up high, but every bug I hit went directly into my eyes or mouth. Now it sits tucked back nicely in my forks, unlike my old headlight that stuck out a mile. Also, I ditched my big tail light, as it kept taking on a bit of water, and resprayed my old tails which are brighter and look much cleaner, and made brackets to pop them on my shock mounts.


----------



## Daf57

Just now finding this thread! Some good looking bikes and projects! 

My next project, more of a bucket list item, is to find an old white star tank Harley from WWII and restore bobber style! There are a few around town that are killing me to get started. 

At the moment tho these are my only bikes. Any other fans of the sport?


----------



## Riffer

^ Welcome to the thread man!! I used to ride dirt bikes when I was a young teenager but haven't been on one in about 10 years. They are crazy fun though. I stick to street bikes at the moment. Ride Safe dude!!!!!


----------



## Riffer

Jordanky, your bike is awesome. I need to get me one someday.


----------



## Lukifer

My first bike was a dirt bike and have had a couple now and wow i miss having one. I want another so bad but the wife says You have a Harley, its that or a dirt bike. Well how about a cheap dirt bike and a cheap Harley??? Am I right????


----------



## Daf57

^ Sir, you are right!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

ummm combine both, harley flattracker kit


----------



## Lukifer

Its an idea!! But my Harley is more of a bobber style right now so would be kinda funny flat tracking with ape hangers!!! 

I did have a Harley and a dual sport street legal dirt bike at the same time but of course the wife protested until I was sick of hearing it so traded both in and got my new Harley.


----------



## MikeH

There was a local bike hangout around here recently. This is my buddy Kevin on his bike.





He's pretty reckless, to say the least. And his bike rules.


----------



## jordanky

I've gotten to ride a ton this weekend, the weather has finally cooperated a bit, a friend of mine snapped this picture, I'm sure it'll look like crap because I had to screenshot it from Instagram but I'll post it anyway.


----------



## Lukifer

I plan to ride tomorrow. I dont ride near enough and as much as I am payin g for this damn bike I need to ride it more!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

better get to riding the thing I got one last Gixxer sitting in the shed rotting down...
thinking about putting my RMX up to trade for something different,as I don`t ride it.


----------



## Lukifer

RMX?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

92 suzuki rmx 250


----------



## mr_rainmaker

my gixxer was internetsfamous for a while,now its just rusting down,pic of when it was nice...


----------



## Lukifer

Sweet. Wish I stilll had a dirt bike!! We could go ride since youa re close


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> Sweet. Wish I stilll had a dirt bike!! We could go ride since youa re close



yep I got land(private mine) and there`s a kickass off road area down by the dam

I`m thinking maybe a 125 2 stroke, instead of the 250 a lot friendlier in the woods and I`m just playing now(don`t race anymore).


----------



## Daf57

That 92 suzuki rmx 250 is sweet! I remember when those were the bomb! It's all about the 4 stroke now, I think Yamaha is the only one putting out a 2 stroke MX bike these days. And actually that is cool because the 4 strokes are pretty easy to ride for us old timers.  Whenever I take that KX125 out it kicks my *ss pretty good - fun, but sore for a week. LOL!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea 2 strokes seem to be making a big comback,I was faster on a 2stroke than I was on the the newer 4`s,a few years ago get me on a cr500 an an outdoortrack and I could easily set laptimes TWO seconds faster than the 450f....


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah for farting around a 125 two stroke is a great bike. 250 four strokes are pretty mean as well because the torque is always right there. But nothing like a good ol 2smoke!! I had a CR125 a few years back and miss that thing like crazy.


----------



## Daf57

Another plus for the 2 strokes is maintenance! Just finished up a top end on the 250F and it was close to $1800 (I didn't do all the labor) - the last top end on the 125 was around $125. Big damn difference!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea back in the day I changed a top end between motos...

can`t do that with the new fours,also costs 4times as much or more per hp,very noisy also,I directly blame the new fours for shutting down more tracks and riding areas than the gov epa.


----------



## Daf57

Anyone keeping up with or watching the 2013outdoor Motocross season? This week at Washougal, Wa. Jeff Alessi, younger and decidedly less intelligent brother of 6 place racer Mike, decided it would be fun/advantageous to shine lasers at the riders at the starting gate. Check this story out if you are not familiar with it.
Mike Alessi And MCR Fined, Tony And Jeff Alessi Banned From Remaining Nationals

Incredible!! 

Below Davey Coombs - Director of the Ourdoor Series - after confiscating both laser pen and Season Pass from Jeff Alessi. Turned out the pass was not issued to Jeff, thus creating even more trouble for the MotoConcepts Team.


----------



## MikeH

Dude looks like a tool anyways. He has that look on his face like "Why are you even taking that stuff? It was just a joke. I'm gonna go post about this on facebook right now."


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I missed that,been too busy to keep up,stupid stupid move on jeff's part but davey is a bit of a **** anyway.


----------



## Riffer

A video a buddy put together for my friend Justin who died a month ago on his bike. He was a metal head and drummer in a Slam band too. Figured I'd share the video with you guys. Had watery eyes the whole time.


----------



## Riffer

For anyone wondering, the song is by Iced Earth called "Watching over me". The singer is actually a Delaware State cop now and pulled another one of my riding buddies over about 2 months ago haha.


----------



## Daf57

It's a beautiful and worthy tribute to your friend, that's for sure. Very nicely done and I'm sure Justin agrees. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Daf57

Guys - ran across a couple of pics that really got me wanting a bobber again. Would be so cool!

I think the Triumph is considered a bobber - got a lot to learn as far as the terminology these days.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

wow thats beautiful.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

but I got that beat I`m GASSING BAD for a GASGAS

I want a trialsbike now BAD...


----------



## Daf57

Used to see those more when I lived in SoCal, haven't seen one in years since tho. TV coverage on the events is non-existent as well - too bad, I really like watching them. 

I say go for it!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea finding ones seems to be the hard part,everytime I find one cheap enough,bam its gone quick. Got my last gsxr up for trade for one,and I`d even think about my rmx.
I found out on a borrowed bike I got some serious trials skills,and I've never really tried one before that I can recall.


----------



## Lukifer

Man Trials bikes look so fun. Ive rode dirt bikes for quite a few years but never had the joy of riding a trials bike. If you get one Rain Im coming over!!!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea I`m looking hardcore for anything right now,even if I have to fix the darn thing 

hell my yard is practically a trials course....
(edit: I live on the side of a hill)


----------



## Daf57

Another one ...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Motocross on a street-legal Harley? - YouTube


----------



## Daf57

Yeah, baby! 

*Villopoto Takes the Title at Utah 
*


----------



## shadscbr

Anyone watch the MOTOGP race today? My favorite pass wasn't for the win, but when Nicky "snuck" by Dovi on the last lap. It looks like it will be Hayden's last year, glad he showed Ducati how Kentucky does it at home 



Shad


----------



## Daf57

^ I usually like to watch the MotoGP but never manage to catch it on. That was a sweet pass! From the clip it seemed like he came out of nowhere!


----------



## Daf57

How about some tractor colors? 




More eye candy!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

dat purple


----------



## Daf57

More eye candy ...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

OMG BWHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


http://video.ak.fbcdn.net/hvideo-ak..._=1377262778_f1dab5c604a93807a7743b972fdca939


----------



## Daf57

Ha ha! Still chasing him as he left!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## jordanky

My summer has sucked. It's rained SO much in my neck of the woods. The last time I got to ride my scooter, which was around a month ago, my shifter rattled itself off on the highway and I couldn't find it. Had to ride home, and through traffic in fourth gear (my bike is a four speed by the way) which did not rule. I got lazy and never ordered another one because the weather has been so shitty, but OF COURSE the last two weeks have been perfect.


----------



## Daf57

^ Get that shifter ordered! 

more eye candy...


----------



## MikeH

My buddy Kevin's current ride. Jealousy.


----------



## Daf57

Nice!!


----------



## mcmurray

Picked up one of these a few weeks back:






Almost due for the first service. Engine is running in nicely, and I have a trackday booked later this month


----------



## Daf57

Sweet! I believe that is the Multistrada 1200?


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Eye candy time!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

just need some sidecar pics now


----------



## jordanky

My white tank was looking shitty. Luckily, it was only Plast-Dip so I peeled it right off. Went with a nice Metalflake Gold with a matte clear finish. Turned out awesome! Also have a few new things on deck for this thing. Should have it mostly together by the end of the week! That includes a new oil tank, since I found a hole in the bottom of mine yesterday while I was out riding :/


----------



## Daf57

That did turn out good! Was this rattle can?


----------



## jordanky

Daf57 said:


> That did turn out good! Was this rattle can?



Yes sir... The only way!


----------



## straightshreddd

I've just recently been really getting in bikes and definitely plan on getting my license and then my own bike in the near future. 

I've been really looking at the CBR250R with ABS, but I hear the new Ninja's will have ABS, too. So, I'm still learning about good beginner bikes. I don't plan on racing(yet) or doing stunts, strictly commuting and taking fun rides, so 250cc is more than enough for me until I become experienced. Any other good suggestions for a good 250cc or 300cc, beginner bike? I've been considering dual sport as well, but I think I'd rather just have a sport bike for now, then get a dirt bike down the line.

I've been doing lot of research lately and this shit is so exciting and sick. I never got into cars and stuff like a lot of people I know, but bikes have been drawing my interest heavily ever since I considered it an option as a gas-saving commuter. I even like MotoGP now, which I used to think was boring. 

I want an all black bike with some colored trim:

















Reflective rim tape






Is that tape really the this intense when light is passed over it?


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## jordanky

^^^ That is crazy! I would love to find an old scoot buried in my yard haha. In other news, I put a new set of Biltwell Window Bars on my bike last night. In the process, I did a switch delete on my clutch side controls. In the process of moving my throttle side controls off the bars as well, it'll look much cleaner! I'll post better pictures later, I snapped this after I got them on at around 2am haha. It's definitely weird going from clip-on's to these but they look SWEET and the stance is killer!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

straightshreddd said:


> I've just recently been really getting in bikes and definitely plan on getting my license and then my own bike in the near future.
> 
> I've been really looking at the CBR250R with ABS, but I hear the new Ninja's will have ABS, too. So, I'm still learning about good beginner bikes. I don't plan on racing(yet) or doing stunts, strictly commuting and taking fun rides, so 250cc is more than enough for me until I become experienced. Any other good suggestions for a good 250cc or 300cc, beginner bike? I've been considering dual sport as well, but I think I'd rather just have a sport bike for now, then get a dirt bike down the line.
> 
> I've been doing lot of research lately and this shit is so exciting and sick. I never got into cars and stuff like a lot of people I know, but bikes have been drawing my interest heavily ever since I considered it an option as a gas-saving commuter. I even like MotoGP now, which I used to think was boring.
> 
> I want an all black bike with some colored trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflective rim tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that tape really the this intense when light is passed over it?





I think 250 is kinda too little motor for city traffic,I`d advise getting a dirtbike first to learn to ride on,then getting a streetbike.


----------



## straightshreddd

^True, maybe you're right. I have ridden a semi-auto dirtbike as a kid before, though. I picked up shifting in minutes and had a blast and was super comfortable, but that's the last time I rode, which was about 12 years ago.

I know I can pick it up really quick, but perhaps you're right. I'll do some more research.


----------



## jordanky

Some better pictures as promised!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

pretty nice but its missing fenders


----------



## jordanky

mr_rainmaker said:


> pretty nice but its missing fenders



It's a Harley... They rattled their way off lol


----------



## straightshreddd

Found a 2006 Honda Rebel 250 with relatively low miles and was well cared for for $1800 on Craigslist. Does that sound good or too good to be true?


----------



## Daf57

Jordanky! That is so cool! That needs to be posted with the eye candy bikes!! Love the whitewall on the back! That's so metal! Ha ha! Nice dude!


----------



## jordanky

Daf57 said:


> Jordanky! That is so cool! That needs to be posted with the eye candy bikes!! Love the whitewall on the back! That's so metal! Ha ha! Nice dude!



Hahaha thank ya man! I love the white wall also, especially since now it's dirty as hell and has oil and brake dust all over it.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

straightshreddd said:


> Found a 2006 Honda Rebel 250 with relatively low miles and was well cared for for $1800 on Craigslist. Does that sound good or too good to be true?




too much for that anemic little and I do mean little bike.
I can honestly say,stay away from these bikes,see too many put a rider down,its tends to catch in the lean and I`ve seen quite a few riders end up pretty bad off,from those little rebels,Please stay away.


----------



## Daf57

straightshreddd said:


> Found a 2006 Honda Rebel 250 with relatively low miles and was well cared for for $1800 on Craigslist. Does that sound good or too good to be true?



Good advise with any CL deal is to see if they will let you have it checked out by a mechanic before you buy. Or if you have a friend that could give a check over.


----------



## dudeskin

i built my own streetfighter a few years back, 
it was a hornet with aprillia forks, single side swing arm and R6 tail end.
sad ending to that bike. 
click on the link in my sig to have a look!!!


----------



## Daf57

Oh man! Tragic ending to a great bike and project! Sorry about that!


----------



## dudeskin

i know, i looked through it today and was re-gutted haha.
got another project to do aftermy guitar is done.

got more skills these days so its going to be good.haha


----------



## mr_rainmaker

damn.......


----------



## Daf57

Another couple ...


----------



## Idontpersonally

Honda CX500


----------



## ducer

KTM RC8


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Daf57

^ Sleek! Like what Batman rides to Sturgis!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

I see those and raise the MXDN bikes


----------



## Daf57

Yeah, saw the USA bikes earlier! Hadn't seen the others yet so thanks!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

GO USA!!!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

wanna see something sexy...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

The new EMX300 European Championship with a 300cc 2 stroke machines for 2014 was represented at MXoN in Germany. It will be affordable and interesting series.


----------



## JoeGuitar717

My 1982 Honda CM450A. I plan on getting a Sully's Sporty 2-UP seat. Might be picking up a 1977 Honda CB750 to Bob out. We shall see. This thread rules.


----------



## Daf57

^ Nice bike!!


----------



## Daf57

MXON 2013 RESULTS

*Nations Overall*
1. Belgium 27pts
2. United States 30pts
3. Italy 33pts
4. Australia 40pts
5. France 44pts
6. Great Britain 49pts
7. Germany 57pts
8. Russia 78pts
9. Switzerland 87pts
10. Estonia 92pts
11. The Netherlands 99pts
12. Austria 107pts
13. Spain 117pts
14. Denmark 118pts
15. Czech Republic 121pts
16. Latvia 129pts
17. Portugal 130pts
18. Finland 131pts
19. Norway 166pts
20. New Zealand 167pts


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea I just watched that... 


[email protected]!!=!!!!!!!!!!!! 

congrats to belgium,they deserved it.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Rip. Drowned in the p****


----------



## straightshreddd

Rode a 225 Yamaha dirtbike through some trails and hills today and I must say, it was the most fun I've had in years. I definitely plan on getting a dirtbike asap.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## mr_rainmaker

wow that wooden thing is kool.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

I was gonna post that but I can`t face the shame...... jk


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Daf57

That's sharp!! Those tires are massive!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

that looks good,but sooo uncomfortable.


----------



## dudeskin

sporties are comfy, oddly. i worked for harley for 4 years on the parts department and service. only when i was 21 did they let me take a bike out and that was the 48, the on pictured above without all the extras. was a really nice bike to ride, even though im more of a streetfighter kinda guy. it was good to go riding on my birthday with my dad on his harley scraping the pegs around all the corners and roudabout. good day, good day indeed.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## dudeskin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz03sQeX02c

worth a watch. this guy is slaying big bikes on his 250. 
as always, its not what you ride its how you ride.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

check this one out,this video has got a lot of 4stroke people just livid...

supermini vs 450f

and they aren`t slow this is the Open B class

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBJwMtCTJCk


----------



## MrRCJ

Pretty cool to see a forum with a bike thread!


----------



## Lukifer

Here are some pics of the annual fall bike show at the Harley dealer I work at. SHould have taken some good up close shots of a few bikes. They were insane.


----------



## Riffer

Did my first track day yesterday. It was an absolute blast!!!! So much fun. I learned a lot and it definitely made me look at riding a whole different way. I can't wait to go back and learn even more. 






http://s575.photobucket.com/user/GuitarRiffer/media/1_zpsfc248a94.jpg.html










A guy in the advanced class had his throttle get stuck as he was coming over a hill before turn 4 and his bike flipped out from under hit and cartwheeled down the track and off into the grass. Here is his bike afterwards.





Look at that rim!!!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I used to love trackday,made the street seem so harsh and you realise how little traction there is on the street.


----------



## Lukifer

When I had my ZX-6R, and it was the glory days 636!!, I Wanted to take it to a road course so bad. Was going to drag it as well but never got the guts to do it. 

That was 7 years ago, now I would do it in a heart beat if I still had one. Curious to what my Harley would run in the 1/4 though.......


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> Curious to what my Harley would run in the 1/4 though.......





I think I still got an hourglass


----------



## Lukifer

Ha ha ha...... They report them to run mid 13s but mine is hopped up a bit so I would be happy low 13s. Nothing impressive by any means but compared to a lot of stock american sports cars it runs right with them. 

When I worked at the metric dealer there was a guy with a ZX-10 who "said" he was running high 9s with just some basic mods amd an air shifter. Thats pretty damn fast.


----------



## Daf57

Is that your bike? That's cool! 



MrRCJ said:


> Pretty cool to see a forum with a bike thread!


----------



## MrRCJ

Daf57 said:


> Is that your bike? That's cool!


 
Yea it is, thanks! I really just liked the way the pic turned out & wanted to share.


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Bevo

mr_rainmaker said:


> check this one out,this video has got a lot of 4stroke people just livid...
> 
> supermini vs 450f
> 
> and they aren`t slow this is the Open B class
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBJwMtCTJCk



I used to race MX for years and loved the two strokes, my 125 was a blast against the big four strokes.
My main bike was the YZ250 two stroke, I think I had 7 of them since the early 80's lol.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Straight line, drag style Supercross!! Pretty cool - but a lot of the skill of supercross is cornering. Jump for show, corner for dough! 

Pit Pass Video: Red Bull Straight Rhythm - Transworld Motocross


----------



## imgarrett

My two bikes. Still itching for a 4 stroke like a cb 350 to cafe out or something.


----------



## Daf57

Love that Harley! Very cool!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

HOLYCRAP!!!!!

Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse (LGKS): Man fällt hier nur einmal! Big-Ball-Enduro - Riskant, gefährlich. Hammer!


----------



## Daf57

Yikes!! That takes some serious nerve.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea the more i look into,really getting back into racing again,the more I lean toward HardEnduro, they really don`t get the respect they deserve,unlike those spoiled tier1 supercross riders now,(yes I`m talking about Js and reed spoiled brats)...


----------



## Daf57




----------



## imgarrett

Daf57 said:


> Love that Harley! Very cool!



Hey dude thanks! Since that picture I changed the mirror it's hanging on the underside of the bars so it looks a bit more cleaner. Eventually I'd like to mount the speedo on the side as well.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## thepylestory

^ Great pics!!


----------



## Bevo

Holy crap!!

That is such an amazing looking bike!
I love the absolute minimum of the build..


----------



## vhtforme

My old bike 99 Sportster 1200c (wrecked by a Cager): 



536384_3912155205333_1003393720_n by GloomDC, on Flickr
My newer bike 07 Dyna Low Rider:



602506_4419720174140_2092626994_n by GloomDC, on Flickr


----------



## Daf57

^ That sportster was slick! Sorry it was wrecked. New bike very cool, too!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## anrique

For me, Motorcycle is always fun loving activities. I love to ride different type of ride.
I also stunt lover. For Me, Stunt Lover provide me lots adventure.


----------



## Daf57

Welcome, anrique!


----------



## Daf57

This is crazy! I think at one point they mention going 280kph, which is about 180mph I think


----------



## vhtforme

Daf57 said:


> ^ That sportster was slick! Sorry it was wrecked. New bike very cool, too!


thanks, it was a very cool inexpensive bike. I love how my new bike is heavier and has a bigger motor. But with the fuel injection and the 6 speed gets a few more mpg.


----------



## oracles

Figured you guys might like to see my Dad's Harley's.

2012 Roadking





and the 2013 CVO Roadglide


----------



## Daf57

Whoa! Couple of awesome bikes!! Thanks!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

Nice!

This is mine - 03 KX125 - super fun to ride!


----------



## 12enoB

I miss my bike so much. I sold it to buy my car and the guy who bought it totaled it within a month.... /cry


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Lukifer

Days like today it sucks working in a bike shop. Snow and sleet today so it was a ghost town in there. Literally the last 4 hours of the day 1 customer came in the whole time. Hope i get a snow day tomorrow!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Lukifer said:


> Days like today it sucks working in a bike shop...



Sorry dude, not buying that there would ever be a time when it sucked working in a bike shop!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> Days like today it sucks working in a bike shop. Snow and sleet today so it was a ghost town in there. Literally the last 4 hours of the day 1 customer came in the whole time. Hope i get a snow day tomorrow!



when I was over at Al's cycles we broke out the 3wheelers


----------



## mr_rainmaker

days like today I kinda wish I had one of these


----------



## Lukifer

When I worked at a metric shop we would take the 4 wheelers out and play around on them. A hopped up Banshee in the snow is a trip.


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

^ - so cool! I see this at the local races, all the time!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Are you ready??!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

like that ford in the background...


----------



## Riffer

So I'm upgrading from my SV650 and found a 06 CBR 1000RR the other day for $5,500. I already talked him down to $5,000. Might go pick it up this week if everything works out. He's got a power commander, two brothers slip on, HID headlights, black wind screen, led lights in fairings and wheels. Only has 11K miles on it. The kid who owns it is like 17 and needs money for a car. I am EXCITE!!!!!


----------



## Daf57

Man! That is going to be awesome!! Good luck!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

its a sad newbikeday...
traded my rmx for this xr280 and the damn thing won`t start.
all i wanted was a easy to start 4stroke trailbike for just playin around on...
well enjoy the pic.


----------



## Daf57

Ah - you'll get it figured out and fixed. Then you'll be ripping around the trails in no time!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

kinda fixed it a little last night,kid before "had" rewired headlight,causing grounding and intermittent spark problem...
carb is filthy,but its a tm flastslide on a upnote,I figure with the wiring and carb issues the bike was losing at least 7 to 10 horses.
I can`t believe how small these things are,I don`t remember them being this small when I was young.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

that?
that looks like fun


----------



## Daf57

Those tires!! They're massive!


----------



## Daf57

Holy Moly!

These 240HP Suzuki Hayabusa Drift Machines Are Off Their F**ken Heads! | Shock Mansion


----------



## mr_rainmaker

holycrap....


----------



## NickLAudio

Here's my 03 Kawi 636 stunt bike...

.




.




.




.





Here are a couple vids... 1st one is of me riding my little 50cc. 2nd is of a street ride we had here in NY.


.


----------



## Riffer

I wish I would've seen the dude on the KTM crash. Looks like he got some pretty bad road rash. It bums me out too because those bikes are soooo cool looking!!!


----------



## Lukifer

Really getting a hankering to trade the Harley in on a dual sport or super moto. Had a 2010 Yamaha WR250R dual sport and it was pretty much the perfect bike for me.


----------



## Lukifer

At one point this was my stable. Now they are both gone for my 2007 Harley Street Bob


----------



## mr_rainmaker

wow I would have kept the WR,great bikes


----------



## Lukifer

mr_rainmaker said:


> wow I would have kept the WR,great bikes



Man I miss it bad. To me its the best dual sport what what I want to do.


----------



## jordanky

I paid my Sporty off a few days ago. Happy Holidays to me!


----------



## Daf57

^ Awesome!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Tomorrow night! Anaheim 1
How to Watch Every SX Round Live - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media

Track Map


----------



## Bevo

Thanks so much!!
I didn't know it was starting, just confirmed its on Speed.

Going to be a long day, Canada JRs are playing at 4:30 am then the race at 10:30 to 1:30, going to need a nap!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

practice and qualifying

Supercross LIVE! - THE OFFICIAL WEBSITE OF MONSTER ENERGY SUPERCROSS - Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Bevo

I thought I heard a two stroke in that clip!
Not sure if the rules are the same but we can run a 250 cc two stroke with the same 4 strokes class, would not be surprised to see a hybrid CR500 racing with the 450s!

Who else catches air ever time he jumps?


----------



## Daf57

Don't see anything out of the ordinary in the entry list - did have a couple of 2 strokes at different times during the outdoors season but they were so underpowered it was simply novelty. A CR500 would be cool to see but way out of the ordinary! 

Anaheim I Pre-Entry List - Racer X Online


----------



## Bevo

They did well up here and got some wins in the lights class. It makes more sense as a JR racer for cost and maintenance, a guy I used to race with is running new KTM SX and they are fast, I took a few laps last year and compared to my YZ it was massive.

In the 80's I had a CR500 and it was a beast, getting it started was super hard but once it was hot and going it was no problem.
Check out the Service Honda 500's, those are amazing, would love to see one in SX!


----------



## Daf57

We've got quite a few 2 strokes locally here, too. I remember the 500s (Honda, CZ, Maico, Husky, etc...), I grew up in the SoCal desert - they ruled the desert races. They are certainly beasts! I still hear about them being run at Mammoth and Barstow. Did you know that Maico made a 685cc 2 stroke back in 09!? Can you imagine the beating you would take riding that thing?!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

that maico makes me feel funny in the pants 

I raced both the cr500 and kx500 backintheday,would love to have on now...


----------



## Bevo

I think there is still a 700 Maico out there, last year there was one at our bike show.

Great race tonight and it looked like Stewart turned a leaf and was smoother but he still went down. Villapoto was also a surprise falling what 3 times?

Was also happy to see Mercedes the Monster girl mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Daf57

Great job by Kenny Roczen!! Probably a fluke tho. James does what James does now - crash spectacularly. No surprise really for RV - he usually has a rough A1.  He actually did better this time around with a 4th - last year he was 16th at A1.

I love the Monster girls! They are sorely missed in the outdoor season!


----------



## Daf57

Results
Analytics: Anaheim 1 - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Roczen got the speed and the talent,and don`t forget he made history last year at the Motocross of nations on a 250....


----------



## Daf57

Understood, just not convinced yet he's up to speed in the 450 class. He raced in the 250 class for 3 years and only just won a championship last year- barely. We'll see tho, I like Kenny, I do hope he does well.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yep, I started pulling for him when I saw him ride (or shall we say smoke everyone) at the motocross of nations.

but did you see js bike,it was not unrideable,I could have finished and gotten the needed points to stay in the hunt for the title.






here is backintheday danny magoo chandler


----------



## Daf57

I was very surprised when they showed JS walking off. That's not how you win a championship! But he may be over it. May just be out to win a few races to show he still can.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

listen to this interview,he says he was worried the bars would snap.

SNAP???????????? those are feaking oversized renthal bars  
I`ve never snapped a set of those,and have never seen any personally snap,I`ve seen frames snap before those bars...

I`m done with JS,I though reed's preseason drama was bad,both just need to retire.

"How Was Your Weekend?" - Anaheim 1 SX 2014


----------



## mr_rainmaker

wow,after watching it again,fwd and rwd through all the dramatic spots,RV had at least too much compression or not enough rake,either way front was way too stiff not letting the front get planted like it needed.

Js wow what a rookie,well I know rookies that would have let off before the get off,looks again like his brain overloaded and off he went.

Roczen,wow watching it again he never looked back rode his race,and never let js pressure him at all,smooth perfect technique through the whole race,I`m gonna call it Roczen the champ at the end of the season.


----------



## Daf57

Ha ha - Kenny looked good, no doubt but wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to earlier to call a champ. Never count out the current champ, too. I would not be surprised if he got a 4peat. Barring injury of course.


----------



## Bevo

Kenny was a Euro champ and he can put a great ride together but now we have to see if he is consistent to do it for the season. I won't count him out but will put him in my top 10.
As much as I am a RV fan and really want to see him do well but I think the kids namely Kenny, Barcia, and Tomac are going to take the crown this year.
James is probably going to crash out again, RD will be top 5 and Chad won't make the season.
My predictions hit or miss lets play, post up your top 5!

Chads bike looked terrible, it was just off not tracking well and it looked like he was fighting it instead of letting it flow.
RV also had a super stiff front end and over soft back.
James generally has the same set up as RV but looked balanced last night.

The KTM's and Honda's looked really good out there.
As for JS and the bent bar I don't know, points are important but it would be hard to control as these guys ride on the clutch.
Magoo was not of this earth, I remember watching him race and he was just on the edge, Bob Hannah also rode like that.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

my bad,I said js bars were oversized,buzz they were the stronger TwinWall renthal...

and this pic I didn`t post earlier


----------



## Daf57

Top 5

RV
RD
JB
KR
???


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Bevo

I like how the girls bicycle has the same vibe as the bike!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

good catch.


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

James has always been spectacular in his crashes - this is no exception!


----------



## Daf57

I think the funniest thing was the Mike Alessi show. I'm sorry but I really, really don't care for the Alessi family. Mike is probably okay ... but barely. Jeff and the dad, Tony, are insufferable - especially after Laser gate during the outdoor season. Anyway so Mike get's incredible jump at the start of the heat race - then hits the gate later in the main event. I was rolling! 

And how about poor Cole Sealy?? Gave it away at the final turn!


----------



## Bevo

I felt for him after he won his heat but thought fluke, he was faster on the whoops and stayed ahead but the main was more real. He was just an obstacle out there after hey messed up the gate, I think it's a classic hero to zero!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Bevo

Back in the day I was in a pinch and had to get my CR500 to the guy that bought it, I had sold my trailer as I was moving to Vancouver.

I was a welder, had a machine, a trailer hitch, some steel and the need, I did just that and built a hoop for the front wheel.
I took off the chain and dragged the bike 30 miles to the buyer.


----------



## Daf57

Nice!


----------



## Daf57

Stewart's GoPro - start about 1:45 if you just want to see the carnage. 
GoPro: Stewart / Anderson at A1 - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## mr_rainmaker

thats it,motocross is doomed bieber's on a bike


----------



## Daf57

Ha ha - that's part of his clothing line isn't it?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yep....

he said he was retiring from music,then he starts showing up at nitrocircus.

*shudders*


----------



## mr_rainmaker

The Funniest Photo Edits Of Stewart&#39;s A1 Crash - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## Bevo

Damn he is a stick!
Worst part he is gripping the tank with his knees, that's a experienced trick we learn, wonder if he rides?

A really good rider is Vanilla Ice, he is fast and may have been pro at one time.


----------



## Daf57

I wouldn't be surprised at all if he rode. Did not know that about VI - that's cool!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

O SNAP!!!!!!

have a look at this screenshot of JS bike just after the crash,the bars don`t that look bent...


----------



## Daf57

Phoenix Track Map


----------



## Bevo

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dwCQXVGrL3s&desktop_uri=/watch?v=dwCQXVGrL3s

Crappy vid but you get the idea...


----------



## Daf57

Yeah! How about that! The guy is such a train wreck tho! I'll never get over seeing him on that reality show with Ron Jeremy.


----------



## Daf57

*The Champ Rebounds to Win Phoenix*
The Champ Rebounds to Win Phoenix - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media

*Phoenix Highlights:* Phoenix SX Highlights - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media

*Phoenix Analytics:* http://vurbmoto.com/blogs/analytics-phoenix/16224/

*Full Results: *Results Sheet: Phoenix - Features - Vital MX

*Photo Gallery:* http://www.vitalmx.com/photos/featu...x,37764/250-heat-race-one-start,72522/GuyB,64


----------



## mr_rainmaker

watched it,good race.

was pulling for jimmy albertson,but he fell also with roczen,but hard track loved the sand area really brought out the technical side of the riders or lack there of.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Bevo

Great race but Dungy has no fight in him, he was passive and didn't fight for the win. Stewart was a surprise too, he and Chad were off the pace.

RV just has that aggression speed and desire that no one else can touch, when it clicks for him then no one has a chance..


----------



## mr_rainmaker

stewies faceplant into a toughblock seemed to settle him down and finished a respectable 4th,still he's out of the points for a championship.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

a bmw with knobbies and is that a turbo?


----------



## Daf57

I'm not sure about the turbo ... but those are some massive knobbies!!!


----------



## Daf57

*Supercross LIVE! 2014 - Anaheim 1/18/14 - Monster Energy Supercross Animated Track Map

*


----------



## mr_rainmaker

from what i`m reading its going to be the same layout as 2001 
lets see how the riders handle it.


----------



## Daf57

^ I did not enjoy the transition from the King to the Goat. I eventually got over it but at that time I was not happy.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

Daf57 said:


> ^ I did not enjoy the transition from the King to the Goat. I eventually got over it but at that time I was not happy.




I`m still not happy about it,RC is a bit of a dick...
mcgrath was always cool,ran into him quite a bit up years ago at ponca city NMA grands great guy.


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker

this pic is making the rounds,zuk he cased it on a jump.


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

^ Needs to start putting some better finishes together... and watch for retaliation from Roczen!


----------



## Daf57

Here's the bike the King will ride during opening ceremonies


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Bevo

Love the retro bikes and gear tonight!


----------



## Daf57

^ Yes, always cool to see the old riders, too!!


----------



## Daf57

Results Sheet: Anaheim 2 - Features - Vital MX

I'm not sure if there is anyone on earth that dislikes Reed as much as I do. I am very pissed at Roczen for allowing this to happen (I knew James would choke ... he's sick ya know  ). Weird night for RV and Dunge but both got good points.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

it was a good race,don`t like how they changed the track to favor the 450's.
reed is a jerk,a fast jerk,but still a jerk.
I can`t believe stewie kept it up for a podium,did look in the early stages that he was in the way,until he got settled down and up to speed.
I`m still iffy on how RV went down,it was good stuff,but I still don`t see how he went down.


----------



## Bevo

Now that was a great race!

Not a Reed fan at all but was happy for his win, his bike looked much better and obviously worked well.
I have a feeling that may of been his last win for a while.

Kenny could of had that one and he will soon, he has the speed but needs to be a bit more consistent.


----------



## Daf57

Oakland Track Map!

Oakland Animated Track Map - Racer X Online


----------



## mr_rainmaker

saw that,everyone is talking about how they are making the tracks shorter,last week A2 track was a sad tribute,not even close to the old track.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

thats cool cafe racer style.


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

yeah, RV!! 

So weird that that old men are chasing RV* - *it's like it's 2011 again! Where's Barcia, Roczen, Hahn, etc...? Stew and Reedy are suppose to be washed up! 

Man! Wilson's bike stalls on the last lap - not the norm for PC bike! 

I thought MC did pretty good in the booth. Not sure that's going to be his next career tho. 
*
Villopoto Leads Wire to Wire at Oakland - *Villopoto Leads Wire to Wire at Oakland - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media*

Anderson Catches Break to Win Oakland - *Anderson Catches Break to Win Oakland - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media

*Analytics: Oakland* - Analytics: Oakland - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


*




*


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I though the track was really freaking mild,again.... 
I mean, I bet I could post a respectable lap time,Roczen with the personal issues he is having I doubt he will pull it together this year,reed impressed I am,but he is still a ahole,stewie didn`t take a dirtnap and this seems to the reason,its that JS si helping to design the tracks this year


----------



## Daf57

Good lord, look at the gut on Ricky!  Not in race shape!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

he's in great shape,


for a oval track.....


----------



## Riffer

It was semi nice out today (50 degrees and snow still on the ground), so I took the bike out and did a fly by with my GoPro to see how it looked since I haven't used the camera in the daylight yet.


----------



## Bevo

Chad Reed is surprising this year, didn't see that coming!
RV, RD and JS are all looking human and are getting beat, great racing this year for sure!

Nice to get out on your bike, no way for us this year it's the worst or a real winter for a change.
I do need to do some work on it though so may as well get started on it.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

chad reed has really surprised me,even after that preseason drama.
but its early in the season with 18rounds total? 
what about roczen,rookie year? wow
I`m pulling for jimmy albertson and Ivan tedesco this year,great guys...
this winter sucks,already had some races canceled because of weather so far this year,I still haven't finished preping my harescramble bike for the year because of the weather.


----------



## Bevo

Chad aside this has been a great season so far, the old Ricky, Chad, James show used to get a bit dull since we knew the winner.
Looking forward to the East coast so I get to bed sooner and the stop in Toronto I will be going too.

What XC bike, class and series are you racing?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I`m in the vets now getting old sucks,I`m still just a fast even faster than a lot of Bclass riders,because of this.
I got kinda evil thoughts  
picked up a older xr250 with a 280bigborekit kx125 front end,tm34mm flatlide carb,upgraded rear shock,still sorting it out,previous owner did not have any business owning a dirtbike, I`ve found everything from jbweld to gum for wireing insulation,it was gettoed bad...
but whats more embarrassing that some vet rider with a ponytail hanging out of his helmet passing a young kid on the latest and greatest 450f 
latest pic


----------



## Bevo

I remember when those with the 280 kits were the rage, I had a bud with one but loved my KX250 at the time. He moved up to a XR400 after a few years and we went for a ride, I took the 280, damn it was fun!
One thing that made it fast was it was slow and full of torque, you spent more time moving than spinning!

Make sure you wear a torn up lumber jacket and denim overalls while you kick the kids butts!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

ronnie mac tells me how to dress 
now this is stylin


----------



## Daf57

San Diego!! RV extends points lead ... Reed pulls a Bubba! 






*Stewart/Hill Take First Wins!* - Stewart And Hill Take First Wins | 2014 San Diego SX - Transworld Motocross
*Gallery* - San Diego SX Gallery - Racer X Online
*Clueless* - Clueless: San Diego - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media
*How was your weekend?* - "How Was Your Weekend?" 2014 San Diego SX | TransWorld Motocross
*GoPro* - http://www.vitalmx.com/news/news/GoPro-HD-Main-Event-Footage-from-San-Diego,3926


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

I suppose you heard chad reed is supposed to be there for the next round.

I don`t see how,3 broken bones scapula collarbone and ????


----------



## Daf57

Yeah I heard. Chad is a huge drama queen and known to make up an illness/injury about once a season. It's his crutch. If he does badly it was due to the injury, if he does well it's a miracle he was able to overcome it. 

No doubt the tumble the other night hurt but I will always take Chad's announcements with a grain of salt.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea with that preseason bike drama,I don't see how he has fans left,but they are out there and rabid foaming at the mouth after the win last week,I don`t know whos fans are worse stewies or reeds.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Dallas Track Map
Virtual Lap: Arlington - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## jordanky

It's been snowing like a mofo here lately. So far this year I don't think there's been a semi dry day to get the chopper out. I've been coping by raising hell on earth with this thing, even though it's not a 'motorcycle'... Living in the mountains isn't so bad!


----------



## Daf57

Man, that looks like fun!!!!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

quite a few of those "modded" razers out here at little saraha.


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

Race Report: Arlington - Race Report: Arlington - Racer X Online
More Race Coverage: Stewart Goes Back-To-Back And Cianciarulo Wins Debut | 2014 Dallas SX


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea last night was


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Bevo

I liked the race, that kid on the 250 was pretty fast, I liked his style!

Man I have been thinking of a 450 non stop for a few days, there are a few up here with less than 20 hours on them ridden by guys that don't race or ride really.
Found a 10 CRF450 for $3200 at a bike shop I have used for 25 years....tempting!!


----------



## Daf57

Adam Cianciarulo - he was hot stuff in the amateurs - nice kid and I'm glad he got a win in his first ever SX!



> Man I have been thinking of a 450 non stop for a few days



Do you have some good MX tracks there you can go to? Or is this more for trail riding?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

theres quite a few 450s around here for sale for around 1000 to 1500 no one wants them anymore,450 is a track bike IMO.
but hey go for it,just pay up your medical insurance...
in the woods/trails almost everything is better,fastest woods bike I ever owned was a kx125,second was a cr250,3rd is this xr280 damn shortwheelbased thing just zips between the trees and creeks like a cat in a mouse farm...


----------



## Bevo

There is a few tracks around and last night I gave my free time some thought and between racing bicycles and training for it there's not a lot of free time.

My 04 CRF250 was a great bike with plenty of power and I kept the motor fresh with great maintenance.
I think a 250 or KTM 300 XC is a better choice as there is a huge network of trails 40 min away and I think I would spend more time there than on a track.
I also realized I'm old LOL and not as strong as when I used to race!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

ktm 300xc perfect choice,imo or ktm250 with 300 kit fire breathing 450eater.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Enduro: Graham Jarvis Dominates 2014 Hells Gate


Graham Jarvis Dominates 2014 Hells Gate


----------



## mr_rainmaker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-_kuhr_ZTs



embed fail says message is too short


----------



## Daf57

*Animated Track Map: Atlanta SX*

Animated Track Map: Atlanta SX - Racer X Online


----------



## Bevo

Today I looked at the most perfect bike I have ever seen in a while.
KTM200XC

This thing is small like 125 small but with the power of almost a 250, the sales guys said they also have factory 244 kits from KTM, how awesome is that!
To bad they did not have one but they did have the 150EXC right beside a 300 and the difference was easy to see. The platform is the same between 150-200 with the only difference is the piston size, very tempting to get a 150 but the 200 is the the better of the bunch unless the bottom ends are the same and the 244 bolts on.... hmmm time for more homework!

Either way the 300 is to big for my trails and the 450 is a tank..


----------



## mr_rainmaker

200 or 250 sounds like the way to go for your style,and wants.150 might be a little too high strung for you if your previous bike was crf250,yes the 450s are tanks in the woods,95% of 450 riders never fully use the full potental of the engine.


----------



## Daf57

Alright - I've been waiting for these - Roczen and Barcia GoPros of the big attitude whip/lookback!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

here you can clearly see the "accident" 
yea right.... bracia plain as day whips into roczen


----------



## Daf57

Davalos finally wins one!! Geeze, he's been in the 250 class for 8 years ... first win.
James does what James does - this why is not relevant to championships the last few years - no surprise to me. 
Alessi pulls a real douche move - captured clearly on TV -then says it was just a racing thing with his good buddy Tickle. What a douche family - altho I thought Mike had come a long way. He just lost a lot of points for that move. :/
RV - needs to pull it together - not sure what the deal is, something mental. He appears to be aware of it so maybe he will turn it around - needs to be soon as the points lead is shrinking. 


Race Report - Race Report: Atlanta SX - Racer X Online
Results Sheet - Results Sheet: Atlanta - Features - Vital MX
Analytics - Analytics: Atlanta - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media
Atlanta Highlights - Atlanta Highlights - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media
Pit Bits Gallery - Atlanta - Vital MX Pit Bits: Atlanta - Motocross Pictures - Vital MX


----------



## mr_rainmaker

the Tbone....


----------



## mr_rainmaker

and the freaking AMA only fines him 4000

hell I`ve been blackflagged for quite a bit less...
why is alessi so special with the AMA?


----------



## Daf57

How in the world can that not be deliberate?? He waited, popped the clutch and launched that bike - and for what? There wasn't even any provocation or anything on the line... it was heat race.  I hope there the AMA penalizes him for that.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

nope only the fine and probation. 

did I mention how much I hate the ama
had nothing but problems with them back in the day,when they dropped the 500class a lot of us burned out ama cards...


----------



## Daf57

Indy Notes Package - Indy Notes Package - Racer X Online


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Bevo

I have been behind but ya what a dick, that was totaly intensional.
Ricky had nothing good to say about him and I really think he needs to get fined or something.


----------



## shadscbr

I don't even have words for how stupid that t-bone was...he should be suspended for at least a few races. There is no excuse for such poor sportsmanship 


Shad


----------



## mr_rainmaker

thats what everyone is saying but ama only slaps him on the wrist
and davey coombs (bigtime promoter) is defending him.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

daytona lap times cut 20sec.

Carmichael building shorter, tougher Daytona Supercross course | News-JournalOnline.com


----------



## Daf57

*SX Preview Show: Indianapolis SX *



Things to watch in Indy - http://racerxonline.com/2014/02/28/10-things-to-watch-indianapolis


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Rough night for Roczen, takes himself and RV out at the start then goes over the bars later for the exit. Loses major points. RV comes from last to 4th. What a flukey podium - #5, #3 and #21 ... really?? I don't even know what happen to James, they didn't even bother to show it. So routine I guess. Weird wreck with Tedesco and Tapia ( Crazy Tedesco Crash - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media )!

Race Report - Dungey & Cianciarulo Survive And Succeed | 2014 Indianapolis SX - Transworld Motocross
Indy Highlights - Indianapolis Highlights - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea it was a TOUGH track,AWESOME night of racing!!!
the wall,that showed a lot about who is who...


----------



## Daf57

That *was* a tough track! Did you see the patch of plywood Davalos hit when he crashed - crazy - makes it even tougher when the floor comes through.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

alessi got Boo'ed I`ve been reading that it was pretty epic.


----------



## Daf57

Yes - forgot about that! Big reaction from the crowd when he fell!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

if you search around there was a couple of guys with cutouts of alessi`s head crying.

edit: found it


----------



## Lukifer

Cant remember if I posted this here. So in case I didnt here it is!
All the info on the bike is in the description of the video.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

thats cool!


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

Ha ha! I've seen that before - hilarious!


----------



## Daf57

Bevo said:


> A really good rider is Vanilla Ice, he is fast and may have been pro at one time.



Just ran across some results from a local Texas race back in 1984 - check out who's racing in the 125 Intermediate class ...



> Below is the top 10 overall from the end of the series.
> 
> 
> 125 Intermediate
> 1. Keith Foytik
> 2. Brent Carrizales
> 3. Chad Parker (Trampas now)
> 4. Billy Whitley
> 5. Pete Sullivan
> 6. David Sanders
> 7. *Robbie VanWinkle (Vanilla Ice)*
> 8. Jason Jessup
> 9. Brandyn Ready
> 10. Brett Wagnon


----------



## Daf57

*Animated Track Map: Daytona SX*
Animated Track Map: Daytona SX - Racer X Online*

Daytona Supercross Preview with Ricky Carmichael*
'http://www.vitalmx.com/features/Daytona-Supercross-Preview-with-Ricky-Carmichael,3515

*Malcolm Stewart to Race Daytona SX*
Malcolm Stewart To Race Daytona SX - Transworld Motocross


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Virtual Lap Daytona


----------



## Joose

Hey dudes, so... i don't ride, but my father does. He has a 2004 Harley Road King (I think it's a Classic). Either way, it has 35k miles on it and is having problems, all the time; fix one thing, next week something else goes wrong. Brake line, clutch cable, front motor mount, leaking oil, both the heel and toe shifters stripped a few days ago, etc.

Obviously, he's looking to just replace it. Figured I'd ask y'all for your input on what he should look into? He adores everything about that Road King; so what compares?


----------



## Daf57

*Daytona Race Report*

Baggett & Villopoto Flawless In Florida | 2014 Daytona SX - Transworld Motocross

*Analytics Daytona*
Analytics: Daytona - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media

*Daytona Race Highlights*


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Joose said:


> Hey dudes, so... i don't ride, but my father does. He has a 2004 Harley Road King (I think it's a Classic). Either way, it has 35k miles on it and is having problems, all the time; fix one thing, next week something else goes wrong. Brake line, clutch cable, front motor mount, leaking oil, both the heel and toe shifters stripped a few days ago, etc.
> 
> Obviously, he's looking to just replace it. Figured I'd ask y'all for your input on what he should look into? He adores everything about that Road King; so what compares?




I`m not a cruiser guy,but have him check out anything but a harley.... 

lukifer needs to respond he would know....

Paging Lukifer....


----------



## shadscbr

Joose said:


> Hey dudes, so... i don't ride, but my father does. He has a 2004 Harley Road King (I think it's a Classic). Either way, it has 35k miles on it and is having problems, all the time; fix one thing, next week something else goes wrong. Brake line, clutch cable, front motor mount, leaking oil, both the heel and toe shifters stripped a few days ago, etc.
> 
> Obviously, he's looking to just replace it. Figured I'd ask y'all for your input on what he should look into? He adores everything about that Road King; so what compares?



For Harley competition, I think Indian and Victory could be a good place to start...Plenty of MIJ options too, good luck 

Indian Motorcycles : US Official Website

Motorcycles Victory Official Website: Cruiser, Bagger, Touring Motorcycle

Shad


----------



## vhtforme

Joose said:


> Hey dudes, so... i don't ride, but my father does. He has a 2004 Harley Road King (I think it's a Classic). Either way, it has 35k miles on it and is having problems, all the time; fix one thing, next week something else goes wrong. Brake line, clutch cable, front motor mount, leaking oil, both the heel and toe shifters stripped a few days ago, etc.
> 
> Obviously, he's looking to just replace it. Figured I'd ask y'all for your input on what he should look into? He adores everything about that Road King; so what compares?



Even high mileage Harley's hold some value. Personally I'd get the motor rebuilt or just do the top end myself. Some things can be prevented by catching the problem early I guarantee the shifters were loose and causing some play and that's how they stripped. That or someone was slamming the crap out of them. Clutch cable will eventually need lubrication. Also some like to over rev their Harley's and that could be the cause of an oil leak.


----------



## Daf57

^ Yeah I tend to agree that some money spent on the Road King might be best. Especially if he really likes it. Like vhtforme says - get the engine rebuilt, get it detailed with new cables, hoses, etc..., and take it in a bit more often for [preventative] maintenance - he should be able to get at least 35K more out of the bike he loves!


----------



## Lukifer

Stuff like you described would he addressed in the service intervals. At that mileage I would take it in for. 25k service and they will get it up to par. If you keep on it they should last you 100k miles not 35. There is alot of life in that bike still. Then at 5150k take it back for another service. Of course keep fluids changed regularly. 

If he wants to get rid of it and doesn't want another road king I suggest the Dyna Switch back. Its smaller and easier to handle but has bags and a shield and just as comfortable to me. Plus can get a newer one for the price of an older road king. Then stay on top of those services!!! They check cables and adjust them, fluids, bearings all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Lukifer

vhtforme said:


> Even high mileage Harley's hold some value. Personally I'd get the motor rebuilt or just do the top end myself. Some things can be prevented by catching the problem early I guarantee the shifters were loose and causing some play and that's how they stripped. That or someone was slamming the crap out of them. Clutch cable will eventually need lubrication. Also some like to over rev their Harley's and that could be the cause of an oil leak.



Another big thing that will cause them to leak is not properly warming them up. Just jumping on and going with cold seals and gaskets isnt good. Plus the oil hasn't had chance to circulate through the motor thoroughly. 

An easy way to tell if its warm is touch the top of the rocker box and if its hot to the touch your good.


----------



## Joose

Thanks for the input dudes. I will relay to my dad tomorrow.


----------



## Lukifer

Joose said:


> Thanks for the input dudes. I will relay to my dad tomorrow.



In case you were curious of my knowledge and credentials I have worked at a Harley dealer for close to a year now. If I dont know it I can find out.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I trashed a holiday inn once...


----------



## Lukifer

I drove past a holiday inn express once. Thats my story.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> I drove past a holiday inn express once. Thats my story.



we know they heard ya at the north pole....

chug chug chug chug....
leak oil..
chug chug CCCHHHHHUUUUUGGGGG CCCCHHHUUUUGGGGG!!!!


----------



## Daf57

Early GoPro


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

Malcolm penalized $5K and Probation
Malcolm Stewart Penalized - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## mr_rainmaker

5k holycrap.... mookie gets 5k probation for a shove and alessi who tried to kill someone gets 4k and no probation...

ama sucksballs.....


----------



## Daf57

Up in the stands old school Pontiac style!


----------



## Daf57

*Detroit!

*Race Report - Race Report: Detroit SX - Racer X Online
Analytics - http://vurbmoto.com/blogs/analytics-detroit/17049/
How was your weekend? - "How Was Your Weekend?" 2014 Detroit SX | TransWorld Motocross


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQvtTd4E4hE&list=WLFEED8D6979950BBD


----------



## setsuna7

Just got this today,


----------



## mr_rainmaker

sweet!


----------



## Daf57

Whoa, dude!! That's so cool!!! Congrats!


----------



## setsuna7

Daf57 said:


> Whoa, dude!! That's so cool!!! Congrats!



Thanks guys, for more pictures, here's the corresponding NBD thread

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/265959-new-bike-day-ninja-content.html


----------



## Lukifer

Congrats man. A super solid starter bike. Insane gas mileage and reliable as all get out. Have fun mang!


----------



## setsuna7

Lukifer said:


> Congrats man. A super solid starter bike. Insane gas mileage and reliable as all get out. Have fun mang!



Thanks brah!!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## mr_rainmaker

check out the name of this guy,


----------



## Daf57

I heard he still rode a little motocross. I only remember him as a skater. Is it that Steve Cab?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yep


----------



## 12enoB

He was also the guitarist of a sick punk band called the faction.


----------



## Daf57

nail biting, to say the least, as an RV fan! Luckily he only lost 5 points. True professional.

2014 Toronto Race Report - Wild Night In The North | 2014 Toronto SX Race Report - Transworld Motocross
Saturday Night Live - Saturday Night Live - Racer X Online


----------



## mr_rainmaker

no kidding,not just him that ate there and got food poisoning,but he rode both heats and the main,WOW!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5Z7DxxFfNU

st louis track map


----------



## Daf57

RV extends points lead to 35 over Dungey.I know he didn't appreciate being passed and losing to 7 but he's playing it smart. Stewie has nothing to lose - still can't believe he hasn't wrecked in 3 races! 
*

Results Sheet: St. Louis - *Results Sheet: St. Louis - Features - Vital MX

*Analytics: St. Louis - *Analytics: St. Louis - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media*





*


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I missed the race been buried in someone else`s pc all weekend +

but aparently js rode a good race and rv is still in the hunt.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

I kinda wanna ride that fatbike


----------



## Daf57

Houston Track Map - Animated Track Map: Houston SX - Racer X Online


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

Houston Analytics - Analytics: Houston - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## mr_rainmaker

RV put on a great race last night,don`t know what happend to jimmy,dean and stewie looked sick?


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

bwahahha that last pic.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Seattle Track Map (weather is suppose to be good this weekend - no mud!)
Animated Track Map: Seattle SX - Racer X Online


----------



## mr_rainmaker

looks like RV will cinch the title in seattle,and what the hell is that thing in that last pic???


----------



## Daf57

mr_rainmaker said:


> what the hell is that thing in that last pic???



I don't know exactly - I wish there was a better shot of it!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Daf57 said:


> I don't know exactly - I wish there was a better shot of it!




yea looks like one of the prop bikes from the "new" road warrior movie


----------



## atrfan1

Don't currently own a motorcycle, but I'm getting one in June, a present to myself for my 18th. Got a lot of money saved up from the short time I was in the army (medically discharged  ), and from my job as a welder, looking to get a harley 883 in candy purple


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

Seattle Race Report - Race Report: Seattle - Racer X Online
Analytics - Analytics: Seattle - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## mr_rainmaker

the 250 race was pretty awesome,RV sealed it.


----------



## rick_fears

Any Buell love on here? My baby:


----------



## mr_rainmaker

that's pretty cool.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

A HS buddy of mine restores CZs - I'll try to find some photos for ya. He does a great job - the way parts are that's no easy task.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

cool...

love that old maico.


----------



## icos211

I just rode a motorcycle for the first time in my life, my dad's Suzuki DRZ, out in a field around here. Pretty fun, though pretty nervewracking.


----------



## Daf57

Could also be addicting...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

most fun you can have with your clothes on...


----------



## Riffer

I was wondering.........................what's everyones top speed they have gone on their bike?

Me - 182 mph


----------



## icos211

Riffer said:


> I was wondering.........................what's everyones top speed they have gone on their bike?
> 
> Me - 182 mph



As of right now, 32 mph. 'Cause I'm a badass


----------



## Riffer

icos211 said:


> As of right now, 32 mph. 'Cause I'm a badass


 Damn dude, you need to slow down! The wind must be intense at that speed!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

can`t say statute of limitations and all that, but I "might" have ya beat


----------



## Riffer

Had a big group ride to B-More 2 Sundays ago. Had my GoPro but the angle was pointed too far down at the road. Made a short video just to see how it looked. Hope to make more once I get the correct video angle set. Enjoy!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HotHUYOLfSg&list=UUyZzDSw1TPww9hBw-ByOd6A


----------



## mr_rainmaker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFjakgypqSs


----------



## Daf57

Very cool! 



Riffer said:


> Had a big group ride to B-More 2 Sundays ago. Had my GoPro but the angle was pointed too far down at the road. Made a short video just to see how it looked. Hope to make more once I get the correct video angle set. Enjoy!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HotHUYOLfSg&list=UUyZzDSw1TPww9hBw-ByOd6A


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Lukifer

Yeah so this is happening at my work. Cant wait!!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

hope I can make out there


----------



## Lukifer

If you do pm me and ill meet up with you.


----------



## Riffer

Did a big Cheesesteak Ride this past Saturday in Philly. 400 bikes came out. This is just some of my footage I recorded.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPHPlQSVjlc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> If you do pm me and ill meet up with you.



will do


----------



## Daf57

RV wins 4th straight SX title! 
Tomac and Hill on podium ... wait ... what?? 
*Story:* Villopoto Wins Fourth Consecutive Title - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media
*Results Sheet:* New Jersey: Results Sheet: New Jersey - Features - Vital MX
*Analytics:* Analytics: East Rutherford - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## mr_rainmaker

it was a good race,in the back but RV took the holeshot and ran away,stewie got hurt and pulled off,riders struggled in the mud that I didn`t think would struggle.


----------



## chris9

i have had bikes for years and i sold my zx12r last year and now the weather is getting better i really want another.
i have some cash burning a hole in my pocket i am thinking of a 2007 zx10r 
the sensible me says keep the money in the bank and the dark side says buy it you only live once


----------



## shnaggs

mr_rainmaker said:


> it was a good race,in the back but RV took the holeshot and ran away,stewie got hurt and pulled off,riders struggled in the mud that I didn`t think would struggle.



It was wet and cold!!!!!! Froze my ass off! Damn shame stewi hurt himself...although I dont think he had the speed for RV, that kid was on fire there. Cant believe Hill on the podium, and the poor guy doesnt even have a ride next season. Word on the street is that RC canned him!!!


----------



## shnaggs

BTW, glad to see there are some MX lovers on this site. I have been a long time racer until recently. I was going to get my pro license in 04, but suffered a dislocated clavicle, and 2 months later, blew out my other knee. So after 2 years of stop and go injuries, I decided to call it quits.
But I still work in the industry, and love MX and all sorts of other motorcycle racing, MotoGP, WSBK, AMA.
I own a bored out Ducati 848--->1040, and have been to many track days...tons of fun! I also used to work at a European motorcycle dealer as a technician.
Anyway...love motorcycles and love music! Oh yeah, and cars too!


----------



## Daf57

chris9 said:


> ...the sensible me says keep the money in the bank



Bah! Sensible side ... what's he ever done for you!


----------



## Daf57

shnaggs said:


> Damn shame stewi hurt himself...



That's what Stew does ... if you are a fan of James' you are simply waiting for the next spectacular fail. 



> Word on the street is that RC canned him!!!



I think that Hart has a soft spot for Josh and that helped each time the contract came up - that's the only reason they kept signing him even tho he was hurt. But with Ricky in the [business] picture now decisions are much more along the bottom line dollar line. I think Ricky would have been happy to keep Josh if the results had been there all year instead of a few flashes late in the year.


----------



## Daf57

shnaggs said:


> BTW, glad to see there are some MX lovers on this site. I have been a long time racer until recently.



Welcome brother!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

chris9 said:


> i have had bikes for years and i sold my zx12r last year and now the weather is getting better i really want another.
> i have some cash burning a hole in my pocket i am thinking of a 2007 zx10r
> the sensible me says keep the money in the bank and the dark side says buy it you only live once




do it.... 

join the darkside get a cookie


----------



## mr_rainmaker

shnaggs said:


> BTW, glad to see there are some MX lovers on this site. I have been a long time racer until recently. I was going to get my pro license in 04, but suffered a dislocated clavicle, and 2 months later, blew out my other knee. So after 2 years of stop and go injuries, I decided to call it quits.
> But I still work in the industry, and love MX and all sorts of other motorcycle racing, MotoGP, WSBK, AMA.
> I own a bored out Ducati 848--->1040, and have been to many track days...tons of fun! I also used to work at a European motorcycle dealer as a technician.
> Anyway...love motorcycles and love music! Oh yeah, and cars too!




hey bro,that bro license is pretty cool,I retired when ama dropped the 500cc class yea I`m still bitter about that...

jump in here we got a handful of the faithful here


----------



## shnaggs

mr_rainmaker said:


> hey bro,that bro license is pretty cool,I retired when ama dropped the 500cc class yea I`m still bitter about that...
> 
> jump in here we got a handful of the faithful here



Ah yes the 500 class, I was just a kid when they were still racing those bad boys! My brother actually did pretty well in the 500cc class in 1993, the last year AMA ran them. I want to say he finished 8th in the championship???

I also remember watching Damon Bradshaw and Doug Dubach on those factory spec air-cooled WR500's, those things were so cool I thought...obviously under powered though.


----------



## Defi

I got my motorcycle license a couple years ago... but have yet to get myself a bike. Too damn expensive. And too many choices to make. I live in a small town so I pretty much need something that's comfortable on highways, but I also want something that is fun to cruise around in the city with... 






Bingo.


----------



## shnaggs

^^^^ Yep, ridin a bunch of those...sweet bikes and real quick for a cruiser. If your looking for more of a cruiser style then yes, this bike is awesome. If your looking for a comfyish(i say that cause all sport bikes are not ever considered comfy) sportyish bike, look at the Ducati streetfighter, great sport bike with a more upright comfortable stance. Also the Triumph speed triple is a great bike in the similar category. Yamaha just released a 900cc triple street fighterish bike that is supposed to be pretty sweet.


----------



## Daf57

Good racing - especially the 250s. Not a fan of bringing in Guy Fieri as an announcer - that was weird. And now when Stew gets a bad start he finds a way not to finish. 
*

Villopoto Caps Off Season with Vegas Victory
*Villopoto Caps Off Season with Vegas Victory - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media*
Las Vegas Highlights
*Villopoto Caps Off Season with Vegas Victory - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media
*Analytics*
Analytics: Las Vegas - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## mr_rainmaker

loved that 250 race,I was hoping trey and jimmy would have finished better,but we got the outdoors coming up.


----------



## Daf57

Yeah - Trey looked good in the heat race - must have gotten a terrible start!

Jimmy's had a bad year ... he's about to drop out of the "making the main" group if he doesn't turn it around.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

injurys and I don`t think he is jelling well with the A project...
he don`t seem to be himself,lately, hoping a little rest and outdoors will get him in a better mood.


----------



## Defi

shnaggs said:


> ^^^^ Yep, ridin a bunch of those...sweet bikes and real quick for a cruiser. If your looking for more of a cruiser style then yes, this bike is awesome. If your looking for a comfyish(i say that cause all sport bikes are not ever considered comfy) sportyish bike, look at the Ducati streetfighter, great sport bike with a more upright comfortable stance. Also the Triumph speed triple is a great bike in the similar category. Yamaha just released a 900cc triple street fighterish bike that is supposed to be pretty sweet.



Ever since the streetfighter was released I have been droooooling over it. It is the most awesome looking bike I have ever seen, hands down. I hadn't heard it described as comfortable before though haha. But if it is (and I have a high tolerance for discomfort when it comes to this anyway) then it would be on my shopping list for sure.

Specially since it comes in 848... I don't need a bigger engine for a while.


----------



## shnaggs

Defi said:


> Ever since the streetfighter was released I have been droooooling over it. It is the most awesome looking bike I have ever seen, hands down. I hadn't heard it described as comfortable before though haha. But if it is (and I have a high tolerance for discomfort when it comes to this anyway) then it would be on my shopping list for sure.
> 
> Specially since it comes in 848... I don't need a bigger engine for a while.



I didnt mean that the streetfighter was a "comfortable" bike "Comfy" and "sporty" are just 2 words that should not go together concerning streetbikes. Although compared to a 1198 or 848 superbike, it is much more (comfy) so to speak. Hell if your not phased by being uncomfortable, jump on one man. One hell of a motorcycle!!!


----------



## Riffer

Went to the drag strip with my CBR 1000 Friday night. My best pass was a 11.22. I have to work on my launches. I'm so nervous about doing a wheelie off the line that I don't rev up high and I slip the clutch a lot. Once I get better at the line I will be down in the 10s for sure. Fastest speed in the 1/4 mile was 138 too.


----------



## Defi

shnaggs said:


> I didnt mean that the streetfighter was a "comfortable" bike "Comfy" and "sporty" are just 2 words that should not go together concerning streetbikes. Although compared to a 1198 or 848 superbike, it is much more (comfy) so to speak. Hell if your not phased by being uncomfortable, jump on one man. One hell of a motorcycle!!!



Right I didn't mean to give the impression I thought you meant it was "comfortable" in the sense of the english language "comfortable" but rather in the sense of sport bikes haha.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Lukifer

Went on a nice ride Sunday and got some decent pics. Rode about 140 miles and loved every second of the nice weather!!!


----------



## Daf57

^ Nice bikes! Great weather here, too. About time, winter was killing me!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

check out this pic I came across...


----------



## Daf57

Yours? Looks like something Emig would have raced in the late 90s.


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Lukifer

Barbie mx dream bike!


----------



## shnaggs

Wow!!! Some one went through a lot of trouble to make there bike look like a lolly pop


----------



## Lukifer

So today was the first day of The Wall of Death. I got to go inside it before they started and it was intimidating!! It truly is straight up an down!!! Here is a link to a buddies facebook that has a video of it.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=636538473082364&set=vb.100001786519851&type=2&theater


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> So today was the first day of The Wall of Death. I got to go inside it before they started and it was intimidating!! It truly is straight up an down!!! Here is a link to a buddies facebook that has a video of it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=636538473082364&set=vb.100001786519851&type=2&theater




damn I was really wanting to come see that,but family is getting in the way


----------



## Lukifer

It was pretty badass. But family is more important I guess.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> It was pretty badass. But family is more important I guess.




yea well they seem to think so....


----------



## Lukifer

Haha. Im hoping we have the guys that do stunts on Sportsters again this year. That was a cool one too.


----------



## jordanky

Got my Sporty nearly road ready! It's been hotter than Satan the last two weeks but I've been waiting on a new oil tank without a crack in it. Also sprayed my tank today because I was bored.


----------



## Daf57

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Who's ready for some outdoors!!

*2014 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross - The Tracks*
2014 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Series: The Tracks - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## mr_rainmaker

the bench racing is getting pretty extreme and the gate hasn`t dropped yet...


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Does this bike not have a throttle??


----------



## Daf57

Glen Helen Track map!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

always loved glen helen.


----------



## Lukifer

Wow Glen Helen looks like my kind of track.  I only rode trails and ORV parks on my moto bike and never got it on a track. I dont like Supercross tracks because they seem so cramped and its constant brake and turn. But this seems like you can air it out and more of an off road feel.


----------



## Daf57

Love Glen Helen!! Glad to see it back on the circuit this year! Got to ride there several times during amateur events when I live in 29 Palms. The hills are epic! Reminds me of the old Saddleback track in some regards.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I`ve rode saddleback,blue groove... fun


----------



## shnaggs

Used to ride Glen Helen every Thursday, back when I lived in Socal. Didnt jive well with the soil. Loose sand on top of hard-packed...not my cup of tea, But a great layout!


----------



## Daf57

I wish this was one of the fast guys but you get an idea of the track ... when I rode it I was on a 250 and the hills were bitches. I would love to go back with a 450 and give it another run! ;0




Found one of M. Stewart at press day - altho he seems pretty tenative, too ....
http://motocross.transworld.net/1000161895/videos/gopro-board-malcolm-stewart-glen-helen-press-day/


----------



## Daf57

*2014 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship Telecast Schedule Announced*
2014 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship Telecast Schedule Announced


----------



## mr_rainmaker

go back and ride it on a 2smoke...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

one lap with josh grant

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/<i...//www.vitalmx.com/videos/main'>Videos</a></p>One Lap: Glen Helen with Josh Grant - More Motocross Videos


----------



## Lukifer

So what race series are those guys in. All I know is Supercross which is all in arenas isnt it?? I dont know shit about the sanctioned race series' of dirt bikes in the least.


----------



## Daf57

Right - Supercross is indoor/outdoor stadiums (as opposed to Arenacross in the smaller arena venues) and runs Jan-May. This is a Feld owned/run operation sanctioned by the AMA (and FIM in Toronto) - and sponsored chiefly by Monster. There is the premiere class or 450cc and the split class (East/West) of 250cc riders.

Motocross (Outdoors) is the outdoor equivalent - run on outdoor tracks - and runs May-Aug. This series is owned/operated by Davey Coombs, sanctioned by the AMA and sponsored by Lucas Oil. There is the premier 450 class and the 250 class.


----------



## Lukifer

Daf57 said:


> Right - Supercross is indoor/outdoor stadiums (as opposed to Arenacross in the smaller arena venues) and runs Jan-May. This is a Feld owned/run operation sanctioned by the AMA (and FIM in Toronto) - and sponsored by chiefly by Monster. There is the premiere class or 450cc and the split class (East/West) of 250cc riders.
> 
> Motocross (Outdoors) is the outdoor equivalent - run on outdoor tracks - and runs May-Aug. This series is owned/operated by Davey Coombs, sanctioned by the AMA and sponsored by Lucas Oil. There is the premier 450 class and the 250 class.



Ah got ya. Good info. Do alot of the Supercross guys run all the series? Like the big names like Stewart and Villapoto (sp?)


----------



## Daf57

There have been, in the past, some "Supercross" only guys. Most notably Jeremy McGrath, Stewart and Reed. Jeremy did some outdoors early on but eventually began skipping the outdoors as Supercross was his thing - and supercross pays 10x more. Stewart skipped a few years in the outdoors as a kind of "reality show, super diva" thing but he's now back to doing both. During the Carmichael/Stewart dominated days Reed was perpetually the 3rd place guy outdoors (and supercross really) and got sulky about running it - the only time you would see Reed racing outdoors would be when #1 or #2 were hurt for the season. Easy championship to pickup. 

Villopoto and Dungy have always run both series unless hurt. Quite a few of the others do as well. 

Then there are the privateer or smaller teams that will only run supercross due to budget concerns.


----------



## Daf57

Hey - don't forget to watch today (Saturday) at 3CDT - on MAVTV Moto 1 at Glen Helen! Or you can watch online at ProMotocross.com - Home of The Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship - you can even watch practice online - check the link for schedule.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> Ah got ya. Good info. Do alot of the Supercross guys run all the series? Like the big names like Stewart and Villapoto (sp?)




don`t forget you got 2 okies to pull for, in Trey Canard and Jimmy Albertson who I have on good info they hang out with Ronnie Mac


----------



## Lukifer

Ill probably check it out online when I get home. Dont have cable currently. 

Last night I watched the 2013 Erzberg Hair Scramble. Insane what those guys ride through.


----------



## Daf57

*Dungey Steals Victory at Glen Helen

*Dungey Steals Victory at Glen Helen - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media*Jeremy Martin Dominates Glen Helen Opener*

Jeremy Martin Dominates Glen Helen Opener - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media


----------



## mr_rainmaker

they ran that tough track and they get Squiers????


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> Ill probably check it out online when I get home. Dont have cable currently.
> 
> Last night I watched the 2013 Erzberg Hair Scramble. Insane what those guys ride through.




Hard Enduro kicks ass...

hells gate last year only had one finish. Harescrambles is my fave racing,I haven't raced it in a couple of years now,I may have to sand bag my class now


----------



## Daf57

mr_rainmaker said:


> they ran that tough track and they get Squiers????



Looks like 1st got a Fender and the other 2 got Squiers. You're right tho - they should have gotten LPs!


----------



## Lukifer

mr_rainmaker said:


> Hard Enduro kicks ass...
> 
> hells gate last year only had one finish. Harescrambles is my fave racing,I haven't raced it in a couple of years now,I may have to sand bag my class now



I know they do one out at Hallett every year. Where else around here do they do them??


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> I know they do one out at Hallett every year. Where else around here do they do them??



thats Gold Rush,I really haven`t kept up,life is getting in the way of living.... but theres Oklahoma Hare Scramble Championship Series Home and Oklahoma Cross Country Racing Association | OCCRA Hotline --405.390.5227--Call before you haul! I guess here is the schedule 2014 Oklahoma Hare Scrambles - 2014 Dirt Bike Rides-1500+ Races/Rides


----------



## Lukifer

mr_rainmaker said:


> thats Gold Rush,I really haven`t kept up,life is getting in the way of living.... but theres Oklahoma Hare Scramble Championship Series Home and Oklahoma Cross Country Racing Association | OCCRA Hotline --405.390.5227--Call before you haul! I guess here is the schedule 2014 Oklahoma Hare Scrambles - 2014 Dirt Bike Rides-1500+ Races/Rides



Cool I Will check them out. Yesterday sat on You Tube for 3 hours straight watching Hard Enduro, Enduro Cross, and Freestyle MX and getting the itch to get a dirt bike again!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

thats,thats,thats,cool?

ok yea its cool...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> Cool I Will check them out. Yesterday sat on You Tube for 3 hours straight watching Hard Enduro, Enduro Cross, and Freestyle MX and getting the itch to get a dirt bike again!!




best part of dirtbikes is that there are no Cage drivers aiming for ya 


I am OFFICALLY retired from the street just sold my last streetbike 
don`t know to be happy or sad


----------



## Lukifer

Used to have a Yamaha WR250R dual sport but was under powered for what I want to do. Im thinking like a WR250F is more suited to what I want.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

go for it,there were quite a few on craigslist a while back,saw one go for a grand.


----------



## Lukifer

I dont have a truck to haul one anywhere. That was why I went for an R last time. But they are so slow compared to a F and especially a YZ


----------



## Daf57

2014 Hangtown Animated Track Map


----------



## Daf57

Be happy! The dirt is where it's at! 



mr_rainmaker said:


> best part of dirtbikes is that there are no Cage drivers aiming for ya
> 
> 
> I am OFFICALLY retired from the street just sold my last streetbike
> don`t know to be happy or sad


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> I dont have a truck to haul one anywhere. That was why I went for an R last time. But they are so slow compared to a F and especially a YZ



the 250 4t's I went through more top ends with than than I did with a 125 2 stroke  this old xr280 I got a little bit ago is still ticking and kicking ass I`m now of the opinion that the xr is the best line of bikes honda ever made,only took me a lifetime to discover it....
now I'm itching for a xr400


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Daf57 said:


> Be happy! The dirt is where it's at!




but your gassing for a bobber aren't ya 

I got the idea I wanted to get into trials pretty hardcore last year,WOW I met a handfull of riders,some of the biggest SNOBS i have ever met... 

at least I not gassing for a quad....


----------



## Daf57

mr_rainmaker said:


> but your gassing for a bobber aren't ya


 They are cool! But I wouldn't ride it. Probably just keep it in the garage and admire it occasionally.  [/quote]



> at least I not gassing for a quad....


 Never!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

aww comeon you know you want one of these


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

Wow - I had no idea they were taking it that far!  Crazy!


----------



## Lukifer

mr_rainmaker said:


> the 250 4t's I went through more top ends with than than I did with a 125 2 stroke  this old xr280 I got a little bit ago is still ticking and kicking ass I`m now of the opinion that the xr is the best line of bikes honda ever made,only took me a lifetime to discover it....
> now I'm itching for a xr400



I had a 2003 Cr125R and melted the piston on it. Partly because I lost my ratio cup and tried to eye ball it and mixed it way lean. But I rode it for 2 full seasons before it blew. Ive heard people saying every 20 hours or so you have to do a top end. So I wouldnt mind a 2smoke again. Just thought I would like a 4 stroke power delivery better.


----------



## Daf57

I've still got my 03 KX125, probably on top end #5 - it was raced hard between 03 and 06, too. Got to a point where it was just kicking my ass every time I rode it hard. Finally got a KX250F (09) and love it! Been eyeing the 15 KX450 but not sure if I want another payment right now. Not that nostalgic about the 2 strokes, they were cool in their day but it's about the 4 strokes for this old timer!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

WOW! 2 seasons on a 125!!!! holysmokes!!! lucky!!! 
try ya a yz250 if ya can,or if ya got the money the new KTM250 2stroke FREAKING EATS all the 250 4t,the power delivery is magical,gave me a woody....
they new 4t have this wide smooth power deliver,ya you might just learn to love them.

I`m so used to the 2t power delivery,anything but feels funny to me,I raced a 450 in the woods for a couple of seasons,NEVER AGAIN...
nothing like almost dieing in the woods trying to kickstart one if it don`t want to start,seriously almost died trying to get them kick one started,rode all the big4 various years,convinced me never to ride anything but a 2smokes or a older models 4strokes in the woods.

but I`m gassing for another cr500 or kx500 though...
show you kiddies what getting ROOSTED really is 

and this xr280 has found a permant place in my garage,this old iron dances through the trees and creeks like nothing I`ve rode ever,low on power than what I like but. I might say almost as fast as my former kx125 woodsracer was.


----------



## Daf57

Jeremy Martin is making a lot of people look bad! *

Analytics: Hangtown
*Analytics: Hangtown - vurbmoto - Motocross & Supercross Media*





*


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I've been thinking of getting my motorcycle licence this summer, so I've been looking at bikes and I've got a major hard-on for these custom '70s cafe racers.


----------



## Daf57

^ That's pretty sharp! Who puts those out?


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

woof!!! drool...


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Daf57 said:


> ^ That's pretty sharp! Who puts those out?



It's a shop called Seaweed and Gravel. They've put out some real beauties.


----------



## Daf57

Thunder Valley Track Map


----------



## Lukifer

So the Erzberg Rodeo was last weekend. I think they do the Red Bull Hare Scramble the same weekend. Anyone know who won??? Im now a big fan of hard enduro so curious to know.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Red Bull Hare Scramble Enduro Motocross 2014 Report


----------



## mr_rainmaker

here is part one,the other parts are linked to it,welcome to the NEW addiction... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiR1bvL_v4Y





won`t see no spoiled brat with 20 servents JS7 ever come near harescrambles...


----------



## Lukifer

I have the utmost respect for hard enduro riders. In 2006 Pastrana rode Erzberg and said it was the hardest thing he has ever done in his life.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Mcgrath tried it also.


----------



## atrfan1

I got my first bike today, it's a Suzuki Intruder 800. Sounds mean and rides well, I'm in love


----------



## Daf57

Nice, man! Congrats! No pictures??


----------



## mr_rainmaker

congrats.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## atrfan1

[URL=http://s751.photobucket.com/user/atrfan1/media/Motorcyclepic.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Here's a pic


----------



## Daf57

Nice!!!!


----------



## Daf57

High Point Track Map


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker

check out these stats on Virginia (VCHSS.org) harescrambles series,wow honda,kawaskai,suzuki really dropped the ball on the whole 4t push.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

Yep - been waiting on that to drop. The results were ready early in the week, they've been trying to decide how to defuse the situation considering it's James. Interesting to see what develops from this - whether the whole testing becomes a joke or not. Similar to RC fuel cheating episode back in the day.


----------



## Daf57

*Harley-Davidson testing electric motorcycles
*
Harley-Davidson testing electric motorcycles - The Washington Post*





*


----------



## mr_rainmaker

its james soo....
he will get a pass, too much money and rep tied up in him,dosn`t matter that he's guilty,it could mar supercross even further...

I knew a guy who had add and he used to up his meds on race day,helped him podium,just saying...


----------



## Daf57

Red Bull and Suzuki will be lobbying their collective asses off to get it probated or even nullified.

This just in...
James Stewart provisionally suspended by FIM
Another PR: Stewart Provisionally Suspended by FIM - Racer X Online

Your move AMA!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yep,I guess after this he is going to hang it up,after all he was planning to retire at the end of next year.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

uhhh now I`m gassing to build a streetfighter...


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker

wow uhhhhhhhh ????


----------



## Lukifer

Daf57 said:


> *Harley-Davidson testing electric motorcycles
> *
> Harley-Davidson testing electric motorcycles - The Washington Post*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was going to post this two days ago but never got around to it. Actually wasnt "allowed" to talk about it yet but who cares. We got to see some videos of it in action. Sucks they demo tour isnt stopping at the dealer I work at.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

any word on how long a charge lasts?

at lest it won`t leave a oil spot in the garage,or is that extra...


----------



## Lukifer

Rumors are 50 miles and another is 130. So too early to tell. When I find out answers Ill let you all know. They say the electric motor has as much torque as a Harley 883 motor and can go 0-60 in 4 sec. So should be interesting.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

I got to ride a streetlegal supermoto,yep I think I got a new sickness now,

anyhoo some guy took a yamaha ttr 250 and got ti street legal and tarded it,WOW that was a LOT more fun than the 450tards that I rode.


----------



## Daf57

Freestyle motocross rider Tom Pagès has won Red Bull X-Fighters Madrid 2014 and dazzled the thousands of spectators in the process with a world first. The defending X-Fighters champ became the first ever to land a &#8216;bikeflip&#8217;. Check it out!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## metaldoggie

I just got my US license after 14 years of living here. I started riding in the UK at 16 but didnt have the money for a bike when I moved here....then just never did anything about it.
Right now I'm GASing hard for a late 90s/early 00s Kawi ZX7r in Kawi green/white.....dont really find the latest style of bikes that appealing.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I always love the mid 90`s zx-7`s,though they are so cool.


----------



## metaldoggie




----------



## mr_rainmaker

now thats stylish.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

*sighs* it begins again...


----------



## Daf57




----------



## metaldoggie

Talk Like a Pirate  Arrrr! 2001 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-7RR | Rare SportBikes For Sale


----------



## MikeH

Desperately need an Iron 883 in my life to do up exactly like this.


----------



## Lukifer

So today at work I finally got off my ass and bought what I wanted. New plugs then Red Scramin Eagle plug wires!!! Think it matches the bike better.


----------



## Daf57

MikeH said:


> Desperately need an Iron 883 in my life to do up exactly like this.



Love that!! Get me one, too!!



Lukifer said:


> So today at work I finally got off my ass and bought what I wanted. New plugs then Red Scramin Eagle plug wires!!! Think it matches the bike better.



That's slick! Nice call on the eye candy aspect!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

OMG


----------



## Daf57




----------



## shadscbr

anyone else watching the Red Bull Hare Scramble? The heli shots put the steepness into prespective 

Shad


----------



## mr_rainmaker

watched it live streaming some time back,it was awesome.
and no the helo shots don`t put it in enough prespective,its much much steeper and slippery in reality.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Yo! Haven't you been wanting a trials bike?? 

Honda Releases Trials Bikes for 2015 | vurbmoto

http://powersports.honda.com/trials.aspx


----------



## mr_rainmaker

heck yea,but me and a lot of other are boycotting the big3 now,besides I`m gassing for a gasgas





one of 
my dream bikes is a raga


----------



## Daf57

mr_rainmaker said:


> heck yea,but me and a lot of other are boycotting the big3 now,besides I`m gassing for a gasgas



Okay, well hell, I guess I'll return the one I got for ya.


----------



## Chiba666

In the process of sorting my license out. It seems that over here in Cyprus you have 2 tests, 125 and then on for 125+. None of which actually includes going onto a road, all car park based. Mental. A lot cheaper than doing it in the UK though, a hell of a lot cheaper


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Daf57 said:


> Okay, well hell, I guess I'll return the one I got for ya.




yea might as well,its the Wrong Stroke anyway


----------



## Lukifer

So are trials bikes usually 2 or 4 stroke and what CC??


----------



## mr_rainmaker

both now,there are 50cc for the kids classes,and 125cc fro schoolboy/women,up to 300cc monsters,I consider the 300cc monsters,cause they are QUICK/sensitive is the word to describe them,i'd say 280 2stroke is the perfect size.


----------



## Lukifer

I didnt realize such small bikes pack such big motors in them. To average folk 280 cc sounds small but to us that know, thats fast!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea this is pretty cool to watch,theres a trials demo on how high they can splat up a wall,I`ll find it and post it,pretty cool stuff.

redbull trials race
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29i-tcATt0I


----------



## mr_rainmaker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_PlqLDzsWI


----------



## mr_rainmaker

log backflip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQBA8AtiL4M&index=17&list=FL0ry2NdMU3zUGNu2iwblhMg


----------



## mr_rainmaker

and this is INSANE rear wheel hopping
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBc6v9zUqTs&index=14&list=FL0ry2NdMU3zUGNu2iwblhMg


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Ossa new fuel injected 







2015 jgas







gasgas 250


----------



## mr_rainmaker

trials stepup challenge
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SbSWfq8UvI&index=688&list=LL0ry2NdMU3zUGNu2iwblhMg


----------



## mr_rainmaker

FOUND IT,Sherco Splat Wall 2010
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDOlalkqeXk

this is badass to watch.

damn why can`t I embed anymore...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

tim coleman backflip fakie trials bike

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHTTAbPABhg


----------



## Lukifer

Went riding dirt bikes with a buddy yesterday. He has a 2013 RMZ250 and let me ride his daughters Honda XR100. Sure I looked like a gorilla on a mini bike but it was a blast. We switched off and i rode the 250 and Im suprised after these years I still have it!! Got some good air and didnt go down once! So much fun and I need my own again.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

Unadilla is coming up


----------



## Daf57

Yeah - Stew and Grant out. Roczen needs to pull it together or he's going to lose it.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

thats pretty cool^


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Daf57 said:


> Yeah - Stew and Grant out. Roczen needs to pull it together or he's going to lose it.




agreed,and canard is ON... 

I can`t seem to post it but that "trey canard hand drag pic" was pretty cool


----------



## Riffer

Been trying wheelies on my CBR1000. Just doing 2nd gear power ups for right now and trying to see how far I can take them. A couple friends and I are going to a business park today to practice using the clutch do get the front tire off the ground since I've heard it's easier and you have more control that way. I'm pretty excited about it


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Riffer said:


> Been trying wheelies on my CBR1000. Just doing 2nd gear power ups for right now and trying to see how far I can take them. A couple friends and I are going to a business park today to practice using the clutch do get the front tire off the ground since I've heard it's easier and you have more control that way. I'm pretty excited about it



get ya a practice bike first,(dirtbike)awful expensive lesson if ya drop that CBR.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Chiba666

I know have a Cypriot Provisional license, some how passed my theory test when my mind went blank for the 6 questions he asked me.

Have another theory test for my 2 next tests, 125 and 125+


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

some cool pics


----------



## Daf57




----------



## MetalGravy

Daf57 said:


>




What is that?


----------



## Aescyr

Here's my 1993 CBR250RR (MC22) in obnoxious orange, and no, I'm not responsible for the flames . It's a pretty good example of how they should feel to ride, fairly linear, no gunk in the carbs. With some minor work it makes around 45hp at 15,000rpm.

For anyone not familiar with these bikes, the limiter kicks in just before 20,000rpm, which leads to a pretty ridiculous noise. 

I'll throw a link to Twystedthrottle's old Balius which had the same sort of mental inline-four 250 under the picture so you can hear the thing.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Aescyr said:


> Here's my 1993 CBR250RR (MC22) in obnoxious orange, and no, I'm not responsible for the flames . It's a pretty good example of how they should feel to ride, fairly linear, no gunk in the carbs. With some minor work it makes around 45hp at 15,000rpm.
> 
> For anyone not familiar with these bikes, the limiter kicks in just before 20,000rpm, which leads to a pretty ridiculous noise.
> 
> I'll throw a link to Twystedthrottle's old Balius which had the same sort of mental inline-four 250 under the picture so you can hear the thing.





Now I think that is really really cool. 
love to have one of those


----------



## mr_rainmaker

meanwhile in canada, Yup its a *GASP* 2 stroke....

in Canada, where Kavin Benoit just took home the MX2 championship on a KTM 250SX.


----------



## Aescyr

mr_rainmaker said:


> Now I think that is really really cool.
> love to have one of those



I've been wanting to get one of these for awhile, 70hp from a 250cc sounds too hilarious. The power of a two-stroke.


----------



## jaxadam

mr_rainmaker said:


> meanwhile in canada, Yup its a *GASP* 2 stroke....
> 
> in Canada, where Kavin Benoit just took home the MX2 championship on a KTM 250SX.



Those are bad bikes. I'm actually looking to pick up a 2013 KTM 350SX tomorrow.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Aescyr said:


> I've been wanting to get one of these for awhile, 70hp from a 250cc sounds too hilarious. The power of a two-stroke.




LOVE TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE here in the states


----------



## mr_rainmaker

jaxadam said:


> Those are bad bikes. I'm actually looking to pick up a 2013 KTM 350SX tomorrow.



good bike,I`d look for a the 2stroke 300xc seriously less maint costs


----------



## jaxadam

mr_rainmaker said:


> good bike,I`d look for a the 2stroke 300xc seriously less maint costs



I'm all done with two strokes. Don't get he wrong, I like them, and they're fun, but I'm more of a 4 stroke bike rider now. I know the guy pretty well who owns this one, and the top end has just been rebuilt. There's also a good KTM dealer up the road that's pretty reasonable on parts and keeping things running. In addition, a mechanic buddy cones in handy in a pinch.


----------



## Aescyr

mr_rainmaker said:


> LOVE TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE here in the states


I've been considering importing my CBR250RR when I duck over to Canada next year or the year after. Figure it'd be a blast on a race track, turn some heads, and I can just pillage parts off other bikes.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

jaxadam said:


> I'm all done with two strokes. Don't get he wrong, I like them, and they're fun, but I'm more of a 4 stroke bike rider now. I know the guy pretty well who owns this one, and the top end has just been rebuilt. There's also a good KTM dealer up the road that's pretty reasonable on parts and keeping things running. In addition, a mechanic buddy cones in handy in a pinch.



cool,I`m the opposite,after all the years of **** with the newer 4t maint costs,theres no way I`ll ever own one again,after a season on a 450 heck a 125 2t was cheaper on topends and lasted the same amount of hours.


----------



## Riffer

Went riding up to Philly today with some guys. One dude ended up crashing after running into the back of a car. Cracked his vertebrae and has road rash. Shit was nuts!!















This is a shot from his GoPro that was mounted to the front of his bike. This is him as his helmet hits the back of the car!!


----------



## rick_fears

GODDAM! Wishing him a swift recover but damn man you've got to wear some gear. Sheesh. 

Not trying to sound like a dick but those are some sweet shots. 

I was running around with some buddies out in the eastern ohio twisties yesterday. Luckily no one got hurt. 

Sucks for your friend man. ATGATT


----------



## Daf57

Dang!! Always hate to hear about crashes - but seeing it! 

Hope the guy's okay!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

hate to hear about crashing, but he is a squid...


----------



## Riffer

He's getting surgery today apparently for his cracked/shifted vertebrae. I don't really know the guy. I've ridden with him a few other times since he's friends with another guy I ride with. But I really only know his first name and that he rides (used to now) a brand new ZX-10. I always wear boots, long pants, jacket, gloves, and helmet. No matter how hot it is. Also the road was being re-paved so it was torn up and they didn't lay new pavement down yet so it was that really really rough and course gravel type road that's underneath the actual road that he landed on, OUCH!!! He's definitely a squid for sure.


----------



## shadscbr

Wow, crazy sequence of shots. Those would be really horrible pics without that helmet, hope he feels better

Shad


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

Travis Pastrana doing redbull straight rhythm

ON 500cc two stroke!!!!

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## jaxadam

Didn't end up going with the KTM, went with this. Yamaha's are my first love anyway, so I'm happy.

2014 YZ250F.


----------



## Daf57

^ Yeah! Very cool!


----------



## monkeybike

Here is my 08 Yamaha WR250X.

Fmf silencer, airbox mod, Zeta handguards w/ turnsignals, Edge tailight, Renthal bars, Magik SC graphics, bigger rear sprocket, skidplate, etc..


----------



## jaxadam

How do you like those Zetas? I'm looking at the Cycra Probends.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

monkeybike said:


> Here is my 08 Yamaha WR250X.
> 
> Fmf silencer, airbox mod, Zeta handguards w/ turnsignals, Edge tailight, Renthal bars, Magik SC graphics, bigger rear sprocket, skidplate, etc..



LOVE THOSE SUPERMOTOS!!!
I was going to build a supermoto but things got in the way,planning on selling my streetfighter project this winter and maybe building a SM.


----------



## monkeybike

jaxadam said:


> How do you like those Zetas? I'm looking at the Cycra Probends.



They are nice and stout with well made attachment hardware.


----------



## CrazyDean

Aescyr said:


> I've been considering importing my CBR250RR when I duck over to Canada next year or the year after. Figure it'd be a blast on a race track, turn some heads, and I can just pillage parts off other bikes.



For those of you looking for a 2-stroke streetbike in the US or Canada, check out the Yamaha RZ350. They use the same engine that was later used in the Yamaha Banshee, except the RZ has more top end. Also, the Banshee was made for like 20 years so there's no shortage of spare and performance parts to be found.

Also, I received my first moving violation on an RZ, 80MPH in a 45MPH zone.


----------



## NickLAudio

beast mode


----------



## mr_rainmaker

THATS COOL!!!!

I`d ride that.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

I don`t know fur is looking more apealing every day.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Lukifer

We took in a 2007 Yamaha WR450F in on trade at my work yesterday and I want it so bad. From what I hear they will let it go to an employee for $1800.


----------



## Daf57

^ Seems a bit high unless depending on shape it's in - but would be a blast on the trails!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> We took in a 2007 Yamaha WR450F in on trade at my work yesterday and I want it so bad. From what I hear they will let it go to an employee for $1800.




if its in really good shape,go for it,but I saw a really nice cr450 go last week for a 900bucks.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

I must have watched that gif for 5 minutes...


----------



## Daf57

Ditto!


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## smucarolina

New to motorcycles...looking to buy one. My dad just got a BMW R1200GS. I am leaning towards a street bike though.

Ninja 300? or CBR 300? Thoughts???


----------



## mr_rainmaker

both are good street bikes,if its your First bike,find ya cheap POS dirtbike and learn to ride in a offroad area,it will help immensly in learning bike control and survivability on the street.


----------



## Lukifer

If your set on a street bike I recommend the Ninja 300. Rode them when I was a salesman at a metric shop and they are great for what they are. That or do what I did and just jump right onto a Ninja 636 for your first bike!!


----------



## Daf57

Maybe one of these?


----------



## Daf57

This weekend ... Monster Cup! Only Supercross till January! I'm so bummed that no RV tho.

Redux: Monster Energy Cup Preview - Racer X Online


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## smucarolina

is $4k a good deal for a brand new 2013 honda cbr250? are there better beginner sport bikes for less that are decently comfortable to ride on for a daily commute (as in a bit more upright position) 250-500cc for less than $4k?


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

smucarolina said:


> is $4k a good deal for a brand new 2013 honda cbr250? are there better beginner sport bikes for less that are decently comfortable to ride on for a daily commute (as in a bit more upright position) 250-500cc for less than $4k?



nah I see them used in great shape around here for about 2k to 2.5k,they are very very comfy but the ninja 250 or 300 with FI is a better bike and used about about 2500 makes them quite a bargin.


----------



## mr coffee

Wow, completely overlooked this thread somehow. Not gonna read all 37 pages.

Here's mine...





-m


----------



## Lukifer

Trying to work a deal to buy my buddies CR125. Hopefully tomorrow Ill find out if i can refinance my car and take money against the equity to buy it


----------



## Daf57

mr coffee - cool!! 



> Trying to work a deal to buy my buddies CR125. Hopefully tomorrow Ill find out if i can refinance my car and take money against the equity to buy it



Dang! You must really want that thing! Seems kind of extreme, hate to see you go into debt like that for CR125!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Riffer

Starting to get chilly here in the Northeast (I'm in North Delaware about 35 minutes south of Philly). My buddies and I are scheduling one last season closing ride which we usually do early on thanksgiving morning. I'm really wanting another bike besides the CBR1000 I have. Like a 600 or 750 for a track only bike. But I also want to buy a house. AHHH decisions!!!!


----------



## Lukifer

Well the ultimate reason is to lowe my monthly payment on my car. I only owe like $2000 on it and if I can refi it and stretch it out one more year but take an extra $1300 and still lower my overall payment it seems worth it to me.


----------



## Daf57

^ in that case ... sounds like a plan!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Repurposing!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## oracles

Been a little while since I've been in here, but I come with a good update. Went to my local Harley dealer today just to look around, and one thing led to another. Before I know it, I've signed paperwork to take this beast home with me! I give you, my new Breakout. 

The bars have already been changed, stage 1 installed, a performance machines air filter fitted, and an aftermarket 2 into 1 exhaust. Won't be able to get her out until the snow melts unfortunately, but I'm beyond happy with it.


----------



## Daf57

Oh snap! That's awesome, man! Congrats!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Chickenhawk

There is *NO* reason for that white bike with red wheels to look that damn good.

It stupid. Why?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

well I`m drooling over the new ktm rc 390


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

What the Hell is that ^ .....

EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

That`s ^ better.....


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

^ now thats cool,very late 60`s retro.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

is this hot or what?


----------



## Daf57

Hot!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QfZlbkow3Lo


----------



## Daf57

Seems a bit fast for a 125 - looks fun, tho!


----------



## Chiba666

Daf57 said:


>




Tasty Tasty


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Daf57 said:


> Seems a bit fast for a 125 - looks fun, tho!




really? I was thinking kinda slow in the corners,I corner faster than that on my xr.  but I`d never even try to air out my xr like that


----------



## mr_rainmaker

here is some gopro GNCC action,he finally gets with the pace around about the 5min mark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef_5dZ6udZ0


----------



## Lukifer

This Febuary through my work I am getting to go to Dallas to the AMA Supercross event and get VIP pit passes and acess to the food and bev tents and all the good stuff. Then Sunday I get into the Drag Specialties dealer show. So bound to be a blast. Ill take pics and all that.

Of course since we will be in Dallas I have got to visit the Clubhouse and drink a black tooth for Dime in his and Vinnies fine establishment!


----------



## Daf57

^ Awesome, man!! Dallas in a fun round, especially now in Jerry's house!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Riffer

Got a new clear windscreen for the CBR. Figured I'd see how the GoPro looks mounted on the gas tank pointed through it. And yes my speedo says 172


----------



## Daf57

Sweet view! So were you really going 172?! Jesus, you got a drag chute on that thing!?


----------



## Riffer

Daf57 said:


> Sweet view! So were you really going 172?! Jesus, you got a drag chute on that thing!?



Haha, yeah I was really going 172. The fastest I've gone on the bike is 185. The bike tops out at 186.


----------



## Lukifer

Heard the pits are usually outside and it will probably be cold but o well! Ill just drink to stay warm. Hopefully I dont get drunk and mouthy with the racers and get kicked out!


----------



## Lukifer

Riffer said:


> Haha, yeah I was really going 172. The fastest I've gone on the bike is 185. The bike tops out at 186.



Had a 2006 Ninja 636 and got it to 160mph and let off cant imagine going any faster especially 185!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> Heard the pits are usually outside and it will probably be cold but o well! Ill just drink to stay warm. Hopefully I dont get drunk and mouthy with the racers and get kicked out!




Hey if you see Alessi call him a PU**Y for me....


----------



## Lukifer

mr_rainmaker said:


> Hey if you see Alessi call him a PU**Y for me....



Will do!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Just for you mr_rainmaker!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

wow thanks,really cool 91 honda cr250r euro works build


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57

^ That's good!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea with RV and JS out of supercross this season,looks to be roczen wire to wire.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## ricky bobby

My Yamaha Raider, typical upgrade(pipes, cobra power pro, air filter)

About to have it lowered and the rear fender cleaned up. (Integrated turn signals, side mount plate) and I'm thinking a new front fender is a must as well.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

^cool


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## jaxadam

mr_rainmaker said:


> yea with RV and JS out of supercross this season,looks to be roczen wire to wire.



Roczen is looking really good. I think he'll take it or at least make a good run at it, but the series is pretty stacked.

I can't believe Alessi won the heat race the other night. He's our hometown hero here, so that was nice to see.

How about Reed and Canard's little pushing match?


----------



## Daf57

Everyone acts so surprised that Reed is a dick. Don't get me started on Reed. I will say that the "mystery" illness or injury he was planning for this year (to explain the mediocre results) will not be needed as he can point to the black flag as a motivation killer ... or if he does manage to do well it will be something he "overcame" due to his grittiness.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

Reed is a dick,met him a few times Primadonna does not ever begin to describe him,and lets not forget all the crap he pulled with stewie all those years and all the bad practical jokes he plays on his own fans...
I swear he hates his own fans.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## shadscbr

IMO, Reed and Alessi are both in the same bottom feeder class 

Sorry Jaxadam


----------



## Daf57

I'm not a fan of Alessi, either. I think Reed is a calculating SOB and Mike is basically an alright guy just a bit of a bumbling idiot.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

hahahha I saw a pair of ape hangers like that recently,ROFL....


----------



## Daf57

Some good bike shots here: 

Saddle Up Cause We're Checking In With Jaymac Photography - 60 Photos! | Shock Mansion


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

just got one thing to say:

Trey Canard!!!!! WOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Daf57

That pass on Reed in the main was "in your face asshole"


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yea it was.... LOL
trey is amped for the coming weekend,I`m hoping for a win again and hopefully jimmy makes the main and the top 10.


----------



## Daf57

Albertson?? He _might_ make the main, but he's on a couple of years' run of terrible luck and riding. He used to come down and do the Pro Challenge here at Swan and man he was the fastest rider I'd ever seen! But when he get's out there with the rest of them he just becomes mediocre - which is too bad. He's a great guy! He always donated the purse from the challenge to local riders that were hurt.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

*Gunbus 410 &#8211; Worlds Largest Motorcycle
















*


> *GUNBUS 410 &#8211; THE WORLD&#8217;S BIGGEST RUNNING MOTORCYCLE, built in series*
> With its 3.47 meters total length, the *GUNBUS 410* reveals to be the most perfect combination of a tremendous performance potential and a well-balanced design: an overwhelming monument made of steel and aluminium.
> 
> Due to the unusual dimensions of the individual vehicle components, it was an extremely interesting challenge to realize the overall concept of building this motorcycle, including the demanding mechanical and technical requirements.
> Just a look at this massive, 410 cubic inches, two-cylinder V-type engine in a standing position makes you feel the huge elemental force resting in this fascinating aggregate.
> 
> It is the classical, clear and elegant shape of this motorcycle in prefect harmony with its distinctive, mechanical design which lets the *GUNBUS 410* appear to be an especially charismatic vehicle with an irresistible visual effect. And moreover, since the creation of *GUNBUS* terms such as size and performance have been given a completely different meaning.


----------



## Rashputin

The new 1299...
I've never wanted something more in my life... Can't wait to see the first reviews of it. The 899 is a more realistic street bike though.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

Daf57 said:


> Albertson?? He _might_ make the main, but he's on a couple of years' run of terrible luck and riding. He used to come down and do the Pro Challenge here at Swan and man he was the fastest rider I'd ever seen! But when he get's out there with the rest of them he just becomes mediocre - which is too bad. He's a great guy! He always donated the purse from the challenge to local riders that were hurt.




yea I believe he`s a better outdoor rider,he got better results last year,but it is early,so I`m looking forward to outdoors anyway.
and he has to drive over to treys just to practice on a close track,might have a little to do with it.
really awesome guy though.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

retro saltflats pic NICE....


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

not moto related but holy....


----------



## Daf57

I know!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

and here I am expecting a parachute to open but he lands it.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

TREY FTW!!!!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

service honda`s 500af


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Lukifer

Finally got a dirt bike!!! 2002 Suzuki RM125. Cant wait for warm weather!


----------



## Daf57

Nice!! Congrats, man!


----------



## Lukifer

Thanks. Hopefully this weekend the weather cooperates and I get to go ride it!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> Thanks. Hopefully this weekend the weather cooperates and I get to go ride it!!



congrats  maybe we might get to ride this summer


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Lukifer

mr_rainmaker said:


> congrats  maybe we might get to ride this summer



Hell yeah man. Where do you go riding??


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Lukifer

Well looks like Trey Canard is out for the rest of the season. That sucks. he was my favorite rider. Native Okie and humble dude.


----------



## Daf57

Yeah - great guy for sure ... but has the worse luck! Too bad for Trey and Wiemer.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## mr_rainmaker

Lukifer said:


> Well looks like Trey Canard is out for the rest of the season. That sucks. he was my favorite rider. Native Okie and humble dude.




jimmy is out too, shoulder surgery.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

RIP DANE 


good guy  wish I had gotten to know him better.


Racer Dane Westby, R.I.P. (Updated Yet Again With Where To Send Condolences)


----------



## Daf57

mr_rainmaker said:


> jimmy is out too, shoulder surgery.



I love Jimmy to death - great guy. But time to start thinking about another job - especially if he and Georgia want to have a family. He's not going to get many more rides with his injury record. :/


----------



## Daf57

Geez! That's too bad! I had not heard about that! 



mr_rainmaker said:


> RIP DANE
> 
> 
> good guy  wish I had gotten to know him better.
> 
> 
> Racer Dane Westby, R.I.P. (Updated Yet Again With Where To Send Condolences)



http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah Jimmy has alot of heart but just cant seem to make it click. He makes mains but is hurt or not their.


I never knew Dane but have close friends who knew him and it sucks. Dude had alot of talent and was young.


----------



## shadscbr

RIP Dane....he was always so fun to watch, pushed hard for sure, so sad


Shad


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

*The Walking Dead Motorcycle*
Daryl's Bike - Classified Moto


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## metaldoggie

Just put down a deposit on an '02 Suzuki Bandit 1200 S tonight!

Haven't ridden properly since I left the UK in 2000 and just got my US license last year.

Can't wait to get out and ride!


----------



## Daf57

Sweet! Congrats man! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I got myself a new helmet the other day.

























It's an HJC RPHA 10 Graffiti, a Jorge Lorezno replica helmet. I don't even like Lorenzo, he is a smug twat when is winning and full of excuses when he isn't, but this helmet is the boss. It's got an extremely good neck seal and gets very little wind noise, the visor locks in a shut position and the chin curtain means it's very, very quiet, even at high speeds. It also seems remarkably well designed from an aero perspective, some helmets at 120-130mph get buffeted quite badly, but this one stays very stable, it really cuts through the air when I'm flat down on the tank, tucked in behind the screen. Well worth the money, but then this is a £400 helmet, so up towards the top end of the cost scale.

I went on a little run the other night with some friends, heading to the England / Scotland border. Empty, snaking roads, with the sun going down behind the hills, fast bikes and fast riders, it was a great ride. 





That's my GSX-R hidden in the background, and my friend's 996 and ZX-6R.

Here it is outside a castle.





The 40-130mph pace is suitably ballistic, it's a bit out of breath by 140mph and will only go into the 150mphs, when litre bikes are just tearing off down the road.


----------



## Daf57

Sweet lid, man! I like the graffiti model.


----------



## oracles

Very much looking into grabbing one of the '15 Nightrod Specials. Anyone have any feedback/experience with them? I haven't had a chance yet to take one out.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

oracles said:


> Very much looking into grabbing one of the '15 Nightrod Specials. Anyone have any feedback/experience with them? I haven't had a chance yet to take one out.



The watercooled engine might rile the purists, but it's a good engine for what it is. It sounds nice, but in a different way to a traditional air cooled HD. While there are plenty who will bag on old Hardly-Ableson, I think those air cooled beasts have their own sort of cool.

HD pitch the V/Nightrod as performance models, and the engine is good for rolling drags along highways as long as you don't pick on anything too powerful. The long wheelbase makes it very good at drag racing from a stop light, as you can get hard on the power and not have to worry about lifting the front like a sports bike. I don't go for that sort of thing myself but it does seem very popular with the Americans, as far as YouTube videos go anyway.

Just take it easy in the corners, as this thing doesn't like them. I had a test ride, being told it was the "sportiest" thing HD could offer me - I went in knowing it wouldn't even touch a sports bike (or a naked / sports tourer / adventure / insert any other bike type here) in terms of ability, but between the wheelbase, the relaxed geometry and the tyre profiles, it's extremely slow steering, and there isn't a lot of lean available. Ride with this in mind and you'll be fine. I haven't ridden any other HD's, maybe the Nightrod is a scalpel in comparison to them!

My dream HD is an Electra Glide for touring on, I'm hoping to ride one later this year.


----------



## oracles

Esp Griffyn said:


> Just take it easy in the corners, as this thing doesn't like them. I had a test ride, being told it was the "sportiest" thing HD could offer me - I went in knowing it wouldn't even touch a sports bike (or a naked / sports tourer / adventure / insert any other bike type here) in terms of ability, but between the wheelbase, the relaxed geometry and the tyre profiles, it's extremely slow steering, and there isn't a lot of lean available. Ride with this in mind and you'll be fine. I haven't ridden any other HD's, maybe the Nightrod is a scalpel in comparison to them!
> 
> My dream HD is an Electra Glide for touring on, I'm hoping to ride one later this year.



I had thought cornering might be an issue, it's something I've run into a little bit with my Breakout already due to that massive rear tyre. Not a deal breaker, but it might mean I take a look at something a little different as I was hoping for something a little easier to throw around than the Breakout is. Maybe a wide glide? Not too sure yet.

Let us know how you like the Electra-Glide when you get a go at it, my dad is a huge fan of his CVO Road Glide for touring so I imagine you'll like the Electra quite a bit.


----------



## stradfire

Been wanting a V-Rod Muscle since I was a freshman in high school, though some of the practicalities are holding me back (well, that and my broken leg from totaling my Harley Street 500 a month ago). I want to travel, but I'm resisting a touring bike with all I have. I'm a tall dude at 6'3" so I'm trying to find the right fit that blends handling, style, and *comfort on a longer ride*. My dream has been to travel North America and eventually the world, learning cultures, hearing/seeing people's woes and triumphs, and composing a concept album for the world that properly blends the world's musics. Think Steve Vai's Alive In An Ultra World meets Che Guevara. 






How is your Breakout oracles?? That's the other bike I've been giving lip service to. I'd get a Harley before I'd get any other bike but I'm not against other brands if the perfect bike doesn't have their name on it.


----------



## oracles

stradfire said:


> Been wanting a V-Rod Muscle since I was a freshman in high school, though some of the practicalities are holding me back (well, that and my broken leg from totaling my Harley Street 500 a month ago). I want to travel, but I'm resisting a touring bike with all I have. I'm a tall dude at 6'3" so I'm trying to find the right fit that blends handling, style, and *comfort on a longer ride*. My dream has been to travel North America and eventually the world, learning cultures, hearing/seeing people's woes and triumphs, and composing a concept album for the world that properly blends the world's musics. Think Steve Vai's Alive In An Ultra World meets Che Guevara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is your Breakout oracles?? That's the other bike I've been giving lip service to. I'd get a Harley before I'd get any other bike but I'm not against other brands if the perfect bike doesn't have their name on it.



Honestly, it's pretty comfortable for the long haul stuff. I'd suggest looking into one of the removable windshields to save yourself getting beaten up if you're doing long days on highways, but that's a personal preference thing too. Like I mentioned earlier, it can take a little more convincing to get it around tight corners due to the size of the rear tyre, but it's certainly not anything that's unmanageable. You get used to it pretty quick. I'm looking at changing the bars out on mine for some 14" apes (partially for comfort, and also partially because it looks awesome) but that's another preference mod. 

People like to rip on HD's quite a bit, but honestly, I might not go back to another manufacturer after this. The belt drive is SO much better than messing around with chains, there's bucket loads of Harley dealers around just about everywhere if I ever need parts, there's tons of parts available to mod to your hearts content and really make it "your" bike, and it's really easy to work on. I changed the torx fittings for socket headed cap screws for ease of use, but that's a personal thing yet again. Definitely give the Breakout a go if you can. It looks fantastic in the blue.


----------



## stradfire

Thank you very much for your response man, you're giving me a lot to think about. Guess I'll have to rent each for a day and just go to Vegas and back.....
Homeboy in the V-Rod Muscle picture looks like his back is gonna break, but I remember it feeling really comfortable just sitting on it at the dealership. Also, it might be different in Canada, but I've only ever gotten compliments on my HD and sad, sad expressions when I tell people about my accident. Though, after some recent interactions with douchenozzle Harley dealerships, I'm almost ready to say fvck them and go left-field with a CanAm Spyder RS-S or F3. A Spyder sacrifices lane-splitting abilities, but makes up for it in uniqueness and general badassery.


----------



## oracles

stradfire said:


> Thank you very much for your response man, you're giving me a lot to think about. Guess I'll have to rent each for a day and just go to Vegas and back.....
> Homeboy in the V-Rod Muscle picture looks like his back is gonna break, but I remember it feeling really comfortable just sitting on it at the dealership. Also, it might be different in Canada, but I've only ever gotten compliments on my HD and sad, sad expressions when I tell people about my accident. Though, after some recent interactions with douchenozzle Harley dealerships, I'm almost ready to say fvck them and go left-field with a CanAm Spyder RS-S or F3. A Spyder sacrifices lane-splitting abilities, but makes up for it in uniqueness and general badassery.




Renting them for the day is probably the best way to figure out if it really is for you or not. 

The riding angle on the v-rod has always looked uncomfortable to me, and people have said the same to me about the Breakout when I'm on it, but honestly, it's not that bad. I rode to Edmonton and back in a day yesterday (270mi each way) on the Breakout and I was fine. I'm 6'1 so I'm not a huge guy, so it might be different for you. 

As far as dealerships go, I've found it's all about finding the right one. I've been to some that are great, and some that are less than stellar, despite being in the same town. Before I bought mine, I would never buy anything from the dealer in my town because the owner was such a monumental asshat, and I'd do the 4hr ride to Edmonton just to spite him. The most consistent douchebaggery I've found I get is from guys on sport bikes who immediately assume I'm some kind of wanker for owning a Harley instead of an R1. I haven't seen too many of those Can-Am spyders, but a work mate of mine has one and he loves it. They certainly aren't my cup of tea, but if you're suffering long term effects of your accident, it's definitely an avenue worth exploring.


----------



## oracles

Stopped by my parents place this morning, ended up getting out both their bikes, as well as my sisters. 











My breakout





Mum's softail slim





Dad's Road King and CVO Road Glide





Sister's Fat Boy Lo


----------



## Daf57

Nice!!


----------



## Lukifer

Anyone been following Motocross this year?? Glad Canard is back, pissed Dungey still wins all the time but all hail Bam Bam Barcia!!! I hop he can carry this momentum into Supercross because Im sick of Dungey winning everything.


----------



## Daf57

Yes - I follow it. I miss a few races early on due to RV withdrawal but have been watching since. 

Looked like Ely had something for Dungey but that was cut short by the injury. I'm really disappointed in Roczen this year - he should be doing a lot better. Glad Canard is back then again not. That guy is so injury prone he's going to kill or paralyze himself any race now. :/ Barcia has been disappointing the year or so but seems to be coming on now for some reason - better late than never I guess but Dungey will get the championship - like he does everytime all the better riders are hurt. Kind of like Reed used to do. 

Do you listen to the Pulp MX podcasts?


----------



## Lukifer

Never listened to it. Totally agree about Roczen. He is the defending champ! But has only won one overall. I think if tomac was still healthy and Barcia was riding he is now from the first moto of race 1 I think dungey would be really battling for that championship. 

I hope Canard doesnt kill himself but he just cant seem to stay healthy. I think he has the talent and speed to win in Supercross or even motocross but cant stay in for a whole season!


----------



## Aescyr

I'm just going to copy it from the thread I made because I'm lazy. 

-----

So a bit of back story first. I've been riding for about half a decade now and have been using my trusty CBR250RR MC22 since day one. It's an old '93 model just before they restricted them to 40hp. I enjoy riding enough it's actually my job now. I'm a postman for Australia Post and spend about five hours a day on one of those great little CT110s.

At the beginning of August this year a car turned out of a T-junction and collided with me--totaling the bike and putting me into hospital. I have no memory of the accident, or the events leading up to it. Hell, my first memory is six days later. 

Since then I've had a lot of issues with thinking, talking, concentration, sleeping, mood, pain, etc. The weirdest one is I don't get hungry anymore. I've also had to essentially relearn how to play guitar as my left hand doesn't respond to sensory input properly anymore. Still getting there on that one, but I'm a lot better than a couple months ago. 

As it turns out, it looks like I had two brain hemorrhages in my thalamus and I'm lucky to be alive and fully functional (mostly). A quick thanks to Arai for most likely saving my life. Any of you riders out there, I can't plug Arai hard enough. 

So anyway, the guy who hit me tried to deny fault... naturally... the police ruled against him, CTP (Australia has a medical scheme if you're in a motorcycle accident and not at fault) ruled against him, he contested it and they ruled against him again. To top it off, his own insurance company refused to defend him in court after he explained the circumstances of the incident. 

So I got the first stage of my payout a couple weeks ago (bike+gear) and naturally.... I went bike shopping and I picked this up just under a week ago.


























A 2007 Yamaha YZF-R1. 16,000km (10,000) miles, one owner, one rider, full service history. Photos are at a friends house where I've got the wrecked MC22, the FZ6R is his. Amusingly, the designated mechanic for this bike at the dealership is actually a friend of mine who looks after my bikes for me privately, so I know the bike was in good hands.

The only problem on it is the front brakes weren't working. Diagnosed it as air in the lines from not being used almost immediately. Bled it out a few days ago and have had a few rides already.

First impressions... weird not having cam whine, but the noises are fantastic. The engine note is MUCH more aggressive... gotta do an exhaust and mid-pipe soon though, the heat from the cat is intense. The center of gravity is definitely lower than my MC22. Although the weight is noticeable, it feels MUCH more planted and stable.

As for performance.... yeah.... it's absolutely ridiculously fast. Haven't opened it up, but just touching the throttle is absolutely breathtaking.

Overall I'm extremely happy. I'm looking forward to going on some actual rides to find my feet again. It mostly came back to me pretty quickly, but the bike feels extremely foreign, for obvious reasons.

Ordered a tinted windshield and some flush mount LED indicators (real stuff not EBay junk) already. After that want to get a Translogic Quickshifter, Healtech GIpro-X, braided brake lines and oggy knobs fairly soon.

Also hoping to do some paint work next year. Going to be going bright orange with black accenting.

Anyway, I know it has nothing to do with this site at all, but I'd like to share my newest toy. If there's any modifications you guys can recommend give me a shout. 

Guitars and engines... I'll never have any damn money.


----------



## Fiction

Gnarly, I'm getting close to my blacks so I'm pretty torn between going the R1 route, or really going for it and just getting a triumph scrambler. I'm currently on an old FZX250, super worn bike, but it does the job, it hasn't failed me yet other than small electrical issues, but it's definitely a lot of fun, glad I dived and bought a motorbike!


----------



## Aescyr

Fiction said:


> Gnarly, I'm getting close to my blacks so I'm pretty torn between going the R1 route, or really going for it and just getting a triumph scrambler. I'm currently on an old FZX250, super worn bike, but it does the job, it hasn't failed me yet other than small electrical issues, but it's definitely a lot of fun, glad I dived and bought a motorbike!


Those are definitely cool bikes. They're basically the Yamaha equivalent of the MC22 (engine wise) aren't they?

How long have you been riding? I'd be pretty careful going from an FZX250 to an R1 unless you have quite a bit of experience. They're making something like six times the horsepower. It probably makes about the same power at 3,500rpm that yours makes at peak. They're definitely pretty scary if you open the throttle. 

I plan to get an RGV250, RS250, or KR-1S for the twisties and track next year.


----------



## Fiction

Haha i've had years of dirt bike experience before this, I use to have a gs500 aswell, yeah It's a pretty large gap, but I just can't help myself, I've always toyed with the idea of possibly picking up a cheap kawasaki 636 to sort of fill in the gap.


----------



## Gravy Train

Fiction said:


> Gnarly, I'm getting close to my blacks so I'm pretty torn between going the R1 route, or really going for it and just getting a triumph scrambler. I'm currently on an old FZX250, super worn bike, but it does the job, it hasn't failed me yet other than small electrical issues, but it's definitely a lot of fun, glad I dived and bought a motorbike!



I'M currently riding a 2014 Triumph Scrambler! I can wholeheartedly recommend the bike. It's such a smooth ride and has enough power for what I need it to do and more (think Steve Mcqueen). 

The only downside I can think of is that it is a 5 speed, instead of a 6 speed. 

Plus, the bike is absolutely gorgeous! I get compliments from everyone; be it Harley rider's or Super bike racers. 

Just my


----------



## Lukifer

Fiction said:


> Haha i've had years of dirt bike experience before this, I use to have a gs500 aswell, yeah It's a pretty large gap, but I just can't help myself, I've always toyed with the idea of possibly picking up a cheap kawasaki 636 to sort of fill in the gap.



I started on a Honda Cr125 dirt bike and went straight to a 2006 636 back in 2006. Loved that bike. Most comfortable 600 I have ever rode and Ive rode them all. Now my fat ass rides a Harley but I still have a dirt bike!!!


----------



## atrfan1

This is my new beast, did the paperwork to get it yesterday, picking it up at the dealer next week. Couldn't be happier


----------



## Bloodshredder

I'll get my MV Brutale 675 delivered in february :-D


----------



## Aescyr

My brother gave me his old GoPro. Finally got around to mounting it.

Been messing around with camera placement, render settings, audio settings, etc. Can't decide what looks better 1080p @ 30fps, or 720p @ 60fps.

How's this look? Just to explain what's happening, I'm a postman. 

Did my audio compression by "reamping" through my AxeFX with just a compression block.


----------



## Daf57

^ Good placement, I think. The video is nice and clear. 

More bike porn...


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Interesting... kind of cool looking, good for the planet, but something....*

Meet The Electric Motorcycle That Takes You More than 200 km on One Charge
*
Video -> https://player.vimeo.com/video/150673221














http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SamSam

Tomorrow I'll be collecting my next toy, a 2011 Ducati 848 Evo in white and red. Gonna have to sell some stuff to repair the dent in my wallet! Although I'll be selling my fireblade to cover the majority of the cost


----------



## Daf57

Congrats, man!! That will be awesome! Post some pics!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

AUTOMOTIVE EXCELLENCE


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

2008 Triumph


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## NicePants

I'm not much of a cruiser guy, I've always liked sport and naked style bikes, but the Indian Scout looks so damn nice. Really tempted to go out and get one.


----------



## Daf57

Yeah, those look hot! Go for it!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

It's been a while since I last posted in here, I've got a new bike.

Suzuki GSX-R1000 K9





It has a few bits and pieces on it, including an Akrapovic single can exhaust system (including decat manifold), Power Comannder, some nice shorty levers, Goodridge braided brake hoses, black screen with a mild double bubble. With the exhaust and PC, it should be making a nice little bit of extra power, factory standard was 182.5bhp, so I expect mine will be about 190-191bhp. It certainly feels a bit livelier than the 2015 Fireblade I rode back to back with it. I don't really like shorty levers but these are nice ones, I could sell them and put the money towards a longer set of ASVs I suppose, we'll see. I suppose I only really use my index and middle finger off each hand for clutch / braking anyway.

I've not really tested it on a proper road yet, it's still cold here in the UK and as you can see from the picture the surfaces are covered in winter dust as my tyres are coated in it, suffice to say once mid-April comes around I'll be seeing what she can really do out on the twisty stuff. It should be an interesting experience, it's one of the last fully analogue superbikes, no TCS, no anti-wheelie, no ABS. She will wheelie on the throttle in the first few gears, I can confirm, which is a novel experience as most of my miles so far have been on a GSX-R600.

I test rode a few litre bikes last year, including an Aprilia RSV4 RF #99/500 (9/10), an MV Agusta F4 (10/10) and a Honda Fireblade (6/10), once I'd had a go on one I knew I had to have a litre bike, there really is no going back. Thankfully I'm lucky to live in an area where the performance can be used on these things, instead of settling for highway pulls.


----------



## Daf57

That is sweet, man! Congrats!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## The omnipotent one

Hey everyone! I love seeing pictures of your bikes, and I'm happy to say that I'm going to learn to start riding next month. How much gear do you frequent fliers use on the daily?


----------



## Fiction

For small commutes I always atleast wear kevlar padded jeans, a good thick jacket, gloves and helmet of course. Longer rides I have actual leathers, It's actually legal to ride in shorts, thongs and a singlet in australia, as long as you have a helmet, but you should never ever do that, no matter how hot it gets, just wear proper clothing.


----------



## shadscbr

The omnipotent one said:


> Hey everyone! I love seeing pictures of your bikes, and I'm happy to say that I'm going to learn to start riding next month. How much gear do you frequent fliers use on the daily?



As we get into summer, make sure the gear you buy has good ventilation. I started riding with a typical leather jacket. When I got a real job I got a motorcycle specific jacket with zip open vents and extra padding, worth every dollar in the summer heat 

Shad


----------



## lemeker

It depends on the weather for me. In the spring and fall, if its pleasant, I might just have my hoodie over a long sleeve shirt. If its cool, i'll throw the leather on. If its cold, hat gloves and a few layers under my leather. I don't have a set of chaps of my own, but have used my dad's (benefit of being roughly the same height), and they come in handy to help block the wind. 

In the summer, when its hot, im in shorts and t-shirts, or a tank top (i dont like to ride shirtless, doesn't feel right). Depending on where I'm coming from or going to, I will pack a hoodie and pair of jeans to change into for nightime. Just to help with the dampness. If its hot or humid at night, I might not worry about it. I always wear shoes. I never ride barefoot or with sandals or flip flops or anything like that. 

I, 9 times out of 10, keep a pair of gloves and a hat in my saddle bags. I always keep an extra pair of sun glasses (this helps just in case you pop a woman on the back and she doesn't have sunglasses) and 2 pairs of clear glasses for night riding. I do a lot of riding at night, and it's better to have them and not need them, than need them and not have them. I don't wear a helmet. I find them too limiting. It interferes with my peripheral vision, and muffles my hearing. I dont feel comfortable with them on. Some would say im an idiot, but not wearing one has saved my ass more times than not, because I was able to hear better.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Esp Griffyn

The omnipotent one said:


> Hey everyone! I love seeing pictures of your bikes, and I'm happy to say that I'm going to learn to start riding next month. How much gear do you frequent fliers use on the daily?



Helmet, proper jacket, armoured kevlar jeans, motorcycle sneakers (Alpinestars make them) and proper gloves at the least. 

https://rideapart.com/articles/why-wearing-jeans-on-a-motorcycle-is-a-really-bad-idea

I can't think of a trip I do on my bike where I don't exceed 35mph, this is the kind of injury you can be up against. Wear proper gear. I've got some photos of what happens to hands and feet when not riding in proper gloves and boots - I'd get banned if I posted them, but google "degloving injury" if you want to get an idea. I've known guys come off in cheap textiles that have burst seams / abraded through while sliding down the road - it's funny that they all gave up riding or wear proper, tough gear these days. I suppose getting grit scrubbed out of open road rash wounds isn't much fun!

These days I really only do fast riding on country roads, I never go out in anything less than a one-piece leather race suit, gauntlet gloves (with good ulna protectors!), race boots and back protector.

Back protectors are a funny one, as most bikers I know, at least the more casual ones, don't wear back protectors - ironic as most bikers will say that a life-changing spinal injury is their biggest fear when riding a bike. A back protector won't complete eliminate that risk, but it does lessen it. When I say "back protector", I mean a proper strapped-on item, not the crappy little foam slip that is included in a lot of sports jackets or suits - even good brands like Alpinestars and Spidi. Most of the serious fast riders I know wear them, when the general speeds on a day out are 80-150mph, I'd take all the protection I can get.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Aescyr

The omnipotent one said:


> Hey everyone! I love seeing pictures of your bikes, and I'm happy to say that I'm going to learn to start riding next month. How much gear do you frequent fliers use on the daily?


Around town, gloves, boots, helmet, kevlar jeans, leather jacket in winter, armoured mesh in summer. Full leathers for highway stuff.

I can't stress enough to wear gear. Tore my knee open in the past even wearing decent pants. You may have seen photos around in the past. I can't post them here, it's pretty gorey. An Arai RX-Q saved my life last year. 

Apart from that, good luck and ride safe.


----------



## p0ke

The omnipotent one said:


> Hey everyone! I love seeing pictures of your bikes, and I'm happy to say that I'm going to learn to start riding next month. How much gear do you frequent fliers use on the daily?



I always used to be quite lazy with the gear. The only gear I wore everytime was my kevlar enforced jacket and gloves + helmet of course. Then I would just use my normal shoes and jeans. I found out the hard way why jeans aren't a good choice though: 

I was riding at about 80-100 km/h (maybe 60mph) on a small road when I noticed a car coming through the next corner in the middle of the road or actually a bit on my side. So I had to go into the outside of the corner to avoid a head on collision, and at the end of the corner I thought "whew, that was close", but since it was a small road, it had some sand at the outside and my rear tire hit that... 
Basically all that was left of my jeans after that were the back pockets  I was wearing some work boots, and the left one snapped in the middle and the visor of my helmet also broke (of course it wouldn't have been usable after the crash anyway). I broke my left wrist and my left foot (yep, the foot, not the whole leg luckily), and while I was rolling on the ground my left knee hit something that caused a fairly deep wound just under the kneecap. 
Then I was bed bound for the next month or so. Luckily I had pretty much the best insurance that's available, so I got my bike repaired and even got some money to cover the time when I was unable to work.
The worst part of the whole thing was the knee - it was a deep hole, and it had to be operated several times to remove dead tissue and whatnot, and for almost two months I had to keep a sponge-like thing in there that would suck up all the moisture from it and allow it to heal. That had to be replaced twice a day, and in the beginning I had to go to the hospital everyday to have it done... Later on, once it had started healing, I could do it myself.

Now I can laugh about this stuff, but back when it happened I was downright suicidal. I remember the first day when I'd gotten out of the hospital, I was considering trying to drown myself in a bucket of water  But luckily I was physically unable to try it. I also haven't been able to enjoy riding my bike since then. I'm not afraid of doing it, but I just can't enoy it the same way I did before 

Anyways - Wear proper pants and other gear at all times, you never know when you'll come across some stupid asshole driving on the wrong side of the road or something else.


----------



## vansinn

Now, I tell ya, stop giving me those flashbacks! I can't afford a bike as of now 

And chics on bikes, whazat? pony tailed blonde, too much; you gotta love that knee..


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## sawtoothscream

Trying to get a dirt bike ASAP. Not a street bike but so damn fun. 

Now just need a good yz250 to come in my price range and not be a beaten pile of crap like that last"excellent condition" bike I looked at.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Hey guys, don't know if it is the right place but i'm asking anyway: i'm thinking of getting a 2003 white Kawa Z1000, any problems i should be aware of?
The bike is 20 000 miles.


----------



## CrazyDean

dr_game0ver said:


> Hey guys, don't know if it is the right place but i'm asking anyway: i'm thinking of getting a 2003 white Kawa Z1000, any problems i should be aware of?
> The bike is 20 000 miles.



Unfortunately, it's difficult to say because they didn't sell many around here. However, that bike is supposed to have the old ZX-9R engine, only slightly modified. The ZX-9R was a great engine that would take a beating. If I remember correctly, the clutch is a bit weak, so definitely be aware when test-riding. For the normal person, the clutch won't be an issue, but if you are drag racing or constantly downshifting at high rpm, you will be replacing it more often than average. Also, 20k miles is typical for one of that age, only 1500 mi per year.

Checklist:

-Chain- Has it been lubed recently? When standing behind the bike, chain rollers should be black, not shiny.
-Brakes- During test drive, hit the front brakes hard. Make sure the front of the bike dives smoothly without a clunk sound.
-Transmission/Clutch- Test drive, redline first gear and hit second hard. This will work the clutch and transmission its hardest. If no problems, then they are good. At some point, give it full throttle for several seconds, if it stutters at all, there is a fuel problem.
-Fluids- Coolant, brake fluid, and oil are all easily checked. Do it. Not a big deal to replace, but like the chain, this gives you an idea of how the bike has been treated.
-Tires- Motorcycle tires are expensive and they don't last long. Keep in mind how much tire tread is left when negotiating a price. 

That's about it. People really love to modify motorcycles, but the fewer mods, the better, I say. Typically, the ones that have few mods, are the ones that people have really taken care of. If you have any more questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## NicePants

The omnipotent one said:


> Hey everyone! I love seeing pictures of your bikes, and I'm happy to say that I'm going to learn to start riding next month. How much gear do you frequent fliers use on the daily?



ATGATT man. I know a lot of people find that lame or chicken.... or whatever, but after all I've seen on the internet and injuries friends have had, I can't endorse anything less than a full face helmet and at the very least abrasion resistant pants/jacket/gloves and proper riding boots.


----------



## dr_game0ver

CrazyDean said:


> Unfortunately, it's difficult to say because they didn't sell many around here. However, that bike is supposed to have the old ZX-9R engine, only slightly modified. The ZX-9R was a great engine that would take a beating. If I remember correctly, the clutch is a bit weak, so definitely be aware when test-riding. For the normal person, the clutch won't be an issue, but if you are drag racing or constantly downshifting at high rpm, you will be replacing it more often than average. Also, 20k miles is typical for one of that age, only 1500 mi per year.
> 
> Checklist:
> 
> -Chain- Has it been lubed recently? When standing behind the bike, chain rollers should be black, not shiny.
> -Brakes- During test drive, hit the front brakes hard. Make sure the front of the bike dives smoothly without a clunk sound.
> -Transmission/Clutch- Test drive, redline first gear and hit second hard. This will work the clutch and transmission its hardest. If no problems, then they are good. At some point, give it full throttle for several seconds, if it stutters at all, there is a fuel problem.
> -Fluids- Coolant, brake fluid, and oil are all easily checked. Do it. Not a big deal to replace, but like the chain, this gives you an idea of how the bike has been treated.
> -Tires- Motorcycle tires are expensive and they don't last long. Keep in mind how much tire tread is left when negotiating a price.
> 
> That's about it. People really love to modify motorcycles, but the fewer mods, the better, I say. Typically, the ones that have few mods, are the ones that people have really taken care of. If you have any more questions feel free to pm me.



Thx for the answer, unfortunately i had to let it go. Front and rear brakes are completely out and i don't feel like adding an extra 800, plus the bake sleeps outside next to the sea, the paint and plastics are in terrible shape and there is some rust here and there, especially on the exhausts...


----------



## CrazyDean

dr_game0ver said:


> Thx for the answer, unfortunately i had to let it go. Front and rear brakes are completely out and i don't feel like adding an extra 800, plus the bake sleeps outside next to the sea, the paint and plastics are in terrible shape and there is some rust here and there, especially on the exhausts...



Oh well...that's how it goes. Plenty of fish in the sea, just not next to the sea apparently.


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Save​


----------



## Daf57

*Harley-Davidson is Making Its First Electric Motorcycle*

Harley-Davidson is Making Its First Electric Motorcycle


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57

Meet The Electric Motorcycle That Takes You More than 200 km on One Charge


----------



## shredfreak

Kinda gassing for this for the time being.






Kinda limited since the damn law states the first bike has to be 125cc. Wich is a good thing or i'd be tempted for an mt07. Although the second hand market is extremely interesting by the looks of it.


----------



## Daf57

Click for more pics! -> MOTORBIKE PORN: 2 WHEELED TOYS FOR YOUR GARAGE


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Burtallica

My ride:


----------



## Daf57

Nice!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## JohnTanner

anyone on here own a Suzuki DRZ-400? looking to get one hopefully next year


----------



## Esp Griffyn

shredfreak said:


> Kinda gassing for this for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda limited since the damn law states the first bike has to be 125cc. Wich is a good thing or i'd be tempted for an mt07. Although the second hand market is extremely interesting by the looks of it.



That's an interesting law. Get ready for slow!

Here is another snap of my bike:


----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## Daf57




----------



## dr_game0ver

mine!



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daf57

^ Nice!!


----------



## Daf57




----------



## dr_game0ver

I'm guessing members of SSO aren't really into motorcycles...


----------



## p0ke

dr_game0ver said:


> I'm guessing members of SSO aren't really into motorcycles...



Seems like motorcycles went out of fashion here in 2016 

Anyway, in 2016 (  ) someone mentioned there being a state law about the first bike having to be 125cc. It's similar over here, you can get an A1-license when you're 16 (which allows you to ride a 125cc bike with 15bhp or less) and that gets automatically upgraded to an A-license when you turn 18. Those normally have a 250cc limit for the first two years, but since you've already had the A1 license for two years at that point, you get the full A-license straight away. So yeah, that's what I did. But I've been driving a car since then, so I haven't had any use for that...


----------



## Headache

V-star 1100 custom. My one and only.


----------



## Vyn

Have had a good year off of riding bikes after a rather nasty smash involving myself and a 2005 R1 racebike hitting a wall at 200km/h on track (basically just physio and getting everything working again). Currently eyeing off either the new R1 or new BMW S1000RR for the street and the 2019 YZF-R3 as a race bike as my local state is going to be holding a SSP300 production style class. Haven't raced since 2016 so super excited


----------



## BLD

Awesome thread! I’ve been riding for a long time and love all different types of bikes. I found the racetrack a couple years ago and bought an R6 to make into a dedicated track-day bike (best money wasting decision ever!). That’s the bike in my Av.

Shortly after, I picked up my first dirt bike and something magic happenned, all my buddies bought dirt bikes too (finally able to ride with my friends). I miss riding street, but selling my rockets and cruisers for a dedicated track bike, and dirt bikes for myself, wife and kids was the best decision I’ve ever made. Wonder what I’ll buy next... Always wanted a ratty looking hardtail, and a V4 superbike!

Currently, I have a 2008 Yamaha R6 (track bike),
2013 GasGas XC300E (awesome 2-stroke enduro),
Yamaha TTR 125 (wife’s bike, and total hoon machine)
Yamaha PW50 (kids 1st bike)

Check out my “feeble public access channel” on Youtube: That Dude Rides.


----------



## p0ke

Hah, I used to have a Yamaha YZ80 dirt bike, about 20 years ago. It was crazy powerful and so light, I could lift it myself. It was a bit difficult to get going though, as the front wheel would pretty much lift of the ground no matter how lightly I accelerated at the start  Well, at least it taught me how to use a clutch. I don't know what kind of speeds I usually did with it, but one time I accidentally came out of the forest on to the main road with a 100km/h speed limit, and I don't recall being overtaken while I rode to the next junction where I went back into the forest


----------



## BLD

Anyone else here have the same problem deciding between new motorcycle parts and new guitar/studio goodies??? Currently trying to decide on a new seat cover for my enduro (which needs it badly), or a mic pre amp... or maybe new bass strings... 1st world problems!


----------



## Vyn

BLD said:


> Anyone else here have the same problem deciding between new motorcycle parts and new guitar/studio goodies??? Currently trying to decide on a new seat cover for my enduro (which needs it badly), or a mic pre amp... or maybe new bass strings... 1st world problems!



This. Having two expensive hobbies/interests is brutal on the wallet.


----------



## Seabeast2000

p0ke said:


> Hah, I used to have a Yamaha YZ80 dirt bike, about 20 years ago. It was crazy powerful and so light, I could lift it myself. It was a bit difficult to get going though, as the front wheel would pretty much lift of the ground no matter how lightly I accelerated at the start  Well, at least it taught me how to use a clutch. I don't know what kind of speeds I usually did with it, but one time I accidentally came out of the forest on to the main road with a 100km/h speed limit, and I don't recall being overtaken while I rode to the next junction where I went back into the forest


Yah the YZ80. Had one as my first bike. Everyone can hear your skills esp w/ that powerband in 2nd (oooooooOOOOOPS-ding-ding-ding-da-dingding). Yikes. Mine kept blowing up because I didn't run it hard enough or I ran it too hard or something. Probably could have used a 4 stroke instead but it was fun.


----------



## NickLAudio

Back in the day...


----------



## Seabeast2000

JohnTanner said:


> anyone on here own a Suzuki DRZ-400? looking to get one hopefully next year



Came very close at one point but wound up being sold on the WR250R/X for its FI and 6 gears. Its not a 400 though.....


----------



## oracles

Bringing this thread back 

What's been y'alls experience(s) with Indian motorcycles? I have a friend who's getting into riding and has been looking more seriously at them. I've never ridden one, but everything about their aesthetic feels cheap to me, and their lines or lack thereof make them look like they're assembled with Lego bricks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

oracles said:


> Bringing this thread back
> 
> What's been y'alls experience(s) with Indian motorcycles? I have a friend who's getting into riding and has been looking more seriously at them. I've never ridden one, but everything about their aesthetic feels cheap to me, and their lines or lack thereof make them look like they're assembled with Lego bricks.



There's a huge push by Indian out here to eat Harley sales, and honestly, I can see why.

If you're into that kind of bike, they're probably the best non-Japanese option. Quality seems much better than most Harleys and much more bang for your buck too.

That said, for what you can get a used Gold Wing for, if you want a big bike it doesn't really get much better.


----------



## Vyn

oracles said:


> Bringing this thread back
> 
> What's been y'alls experience(s) with Indian motorcycles? I have a friend who's getting into riding and has been looking more seriously at them. I've never ridden one, but everything about their aesthetic feels cheap to me, and their lines or lack thereof make them look like they're assembled with Lego bricks.



If you're into the cruiser look, buy a Suzuki Boulevard instead - far cheaper and better made than any American made bike. The newer Harleys and Indians just fall apart.


----------



## oracles

Vyn said:


> If you're into the cruiser look, buy a Suzuki Boulevard instead - far cheaper and better made than any American made bike. The newer Harleys and Indians just fall apart.



Its not for me, I wouldn't be caught dead anywhere near an Indian. I've looked at them in passing and I think they're totally devoid of any sort of style outside of looking like a Lego brick. I love both my HD's and definitely wont be walking away from them, my friend who's looking at the Indian just doesnt want to spend HD money but still wants a similar aesthetic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't get the LEGO comparison.

This is gorgeous:



Full disclosure though, I've never been a huge cruiser fan. I've always ridden either smaller cafe bikes or touring. Hate baggers. 

Out of curiosity, what are HD prices up there?


----------



## dr_game0ver

Check out Triumph, the 1200 Speedmaster or the 1700 T-bird.


----------



## ThomasUV777

Ow cool, we have a motorcycle thread! Anyone driven a fully electric motorcycle? I tested a Zero motorcycle (model s) this week and was blown away. Will purchase asap. I love the the light weight, the instant response when you take off and the low maintenance due to limited amount of components.


----------



## jaxadam

Helped a buddy put a full Akropovic exhaust, DNA hi flo air intake, and reflashed ecu on his 2020 Yamaha MT-07 yesterday. Nothing like voiding warranties with an extra 20 hp. Sounds nasty now.


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## Dooky

jaxadam said:


>



Yamaha MT-07 with a full Akro really does have one of the best engine/exhaust notes of any bike IMO.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Voxan 1000cc makes the best noise.

Also, looking for an enduro bike that's full legal with blinkers and shit. Few options, Yamaha 250 and 450, kawa KLX 250, new Honda CRF 250, DRZ 400. And they all cost FU money or are pretty rare. Only good option are the 125cc, Yamaha DT, WR, Aprilia, Derbi DRD, Husky...

BMW made a 450 but good effing luck getting one.


----------



## possumkiller

Dude fucking Buell is back!


----------

